# MTB Abt. der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard



## Chr!s (4. März 2010)

TG Boppard erhält Zuwachs im Bereich Mountainbiken

Die Turngesellschaft 1892 e.V. Boppard erweitert mit Beginn des Monats März ihr Angebot im Bereich Mountainbiken. Zur bereits vorhandenen und durch die Realisierung der Mountainbike-Strecke viel beachteten Disziplin Freeride kommen künftig die Sparten olympisches Cross-Country und Marathon hinzu. Das Übungsleiterteam wird hierbei das Augenmerk vor Allem auf die Förderung junger Talente legen, um ihnen das sportliche und gesundheitsbewusste Erleben der Natur zu vermitteln und sie je nach Entwicklung behutsam an den Wettkampfsport heranzuführen. Zum ersten Treffen 
*
am Samstag, den 20. März 
um 14:00 Uhr in der Mühlenschenke in Boppard *​
sind daher alle Kinder und Jugendlichen (ab 9 Jahren) mit ihren Eltern eingeladen, die Interesse und Spaß am Mountainbiken haben. Nach einer kurzen Vorstellung der Übungsleiter und des Trainingskonzepts wird man auch zu einer ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt starten.


----------



## Chr!s (23. März 2010)

1. Treffen neuer MTB-Kinder- und Jugendgruppen der TG Boppard ein voller Erfolg


Die Resonanz auf die Infoveranstaltung der TG Boppard hinsichtlich der Eröffnung neuer Mountainbike-Nachwuchsgruppen übertraf bei Weitem die Erwartungen der Trainer und Betreuer. 22 mountainbikeinteressierte Kinder und Jugendliche aus Boppard und Umgebung waren zusammen mit ihren Eltern am vergangenen Samstag in der Mühlenschenke erschienen, sodass die Räumlichkeiten von den mehr als 40 Personen komplett ausgefüllt waren. Gespannt warteten alle natürlich auf ihre erste gemeinsame Tour, zuvor jedoch stellte der 1. Vorsitzende Dr. Gerd Loskant den Verein sowie die Abteilung Mountainbike vor. Das künftige Trainingskonzept und das Übungsleiterteam wurden stellvertretend von Christian Volk erklärt und vorgestellt. Im Anschluss an eine kurze Fragerunde ging es dann endlich auf die Räder und ins Gelände. Eine kurze Fahrt ins Mörderbachtal reichte für Kinder und Eltern aus, um mit ausreichend Schlamm bespritzt zurückzukehren und als richtiger Mountainbiker erkannt zu werden.
Wer ebenfalls Interesse hat mitzutrainieren, schaut einfach auf www.tg-boppard.de oder www.mtb-spay.de vorbei oder schreibt eine E-Mail an [email protected]. Das nächste Training findet am Samstag, 27.03.2010 ab 10:00 Uhr statt, Treffpunkt Remigiusplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (29. April 2010)

Im Monat Mai wird das Training samstags turnusgemäß um 10:00 Uhr in Spay am Gemeindezentrum starten. 
Am 01. Mai hingegen treffen wir uns um 10:00 Uhr oben am Bikepark Boppard (Vierseenblick), weil an diesem Tag mit Schwerpunkt Fahrtechnik trainiert wird!


----------



## Chr!s (18. Mai 2010)

Sonntag ist's soweit: Der Rheinland-MTB-Cup startet in Betzdorf! Ein paar Kids von uns haben schon Interesse bekundet, hoffentlich werden es noch mehr. Infos gibt's hier: www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de

In der Woche darauf startet am Samstag der 5. Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike mit seinem Kids-Race, wer also von der TG Interesse hat daran teilzunehmen, Mail an mich. Infos unter: http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_10_kids.aspx


----------



## Chr!s (24. Mai 2010)

*Erster Renneinsatz für die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard*

Mit dem ersten richtig warmen Wochenende im Mai, erwischte auch die Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf e.V. am Pfingstwochenende optimale Bedingungen für die Ausrichtung des Auftakts zum Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup 2010. So starteten knapp 240 Fahrerinnern und Fahrer in den unterschiedlichen Klassen, begonnen bei den Bambinis, bis hin zu den Lizenzfahrern. Ein entsprechend großes Publikum fand sich deshalb auch an der Strecke, deren Besonderheiten, wie in jedem Jahr der Sprung und der anschließende lange Anstieg im Wald darstellten. Ebenso die Trommler am Ende des Anstiegs, die jedem Fahrer nochmal zusätzlich einheizten. Eine grandiose Stimmung, der sich niemand entziehen konnte. 



Foto: J. Lüdicke

Die technischen Passagen blieben den jüngsten Fahrern noch erspart, sodass Eva und Elias Wagner (TG Boppard) eine verkürzte Runde durch den Wald zu absolvieren hatten. Nach 12:48 Min. erreichte Elias bereits das Ziel und verfehlte mit nur 3 Sekunden Rückstand den 2. Podestplatz, den hingegen seine Schwester nach 20:01 Min. bei den Mädchen einfahren konnte. Damit Platz 2 für Eva, Platz 3 für Elias in der Klasse U-11. 



Foto: J. Lüdicke

Dieser 1. Lauf des RMC bot gleichfalls die Gelegenheit einer Teampräsentation des German:A-Teams, welches geschlossen angereist war. Gleich nach den Fotos der Presse ging Christian Volk (Co-Team Easton Rockets/ German:A) ins Hobbyrennen über 4 Runden. Die drückende Hitze im langen Waldanstieg machte zwar zu schaffen, alle anderen Passagen liefen hingegen recht flüssig. Dennoch kam er nicht an seine Rundenzeiten vom Vorjahr heran und beendete das Rennen daher nach 49:13 Min. auf Platz 9.



Foto: J. Lüdicke

Der nächste Wettkampftermin ist der Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike in Emmelshausen, bei dem die Kindergruppen bereits samstags im Kids-Race an den Start gehen werden. Sonntags gehen dann die Marathon-Fahrer auf die Langstrecken durch den Hunsrück.
Weitere Infos zum Training der Mountainbike-Kinder- und Jugendgruppen der TG Boppard hier, unter www.tg-boppard.de oder [email protected]


----------



## Chr!s (9. Juni 2010)

*TG Boppard beim 6. Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike und Kids-Marathon *





Mit der 6. Auflage des Rennens um den Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Supberbike erreichte der Veranstalter am 29. und 30.05. trotz widriger Wetterbedingungen die stattliche Zahl von knapp 500 Teilnehmern. Dazu zählten auch die Kinder, welche bereits samstags vor dem eigentlichen Renntag auf die Strecken des Kids-Marathon gingen. 




Darunter auch Fahrerinnen und Fahrer der Mountainbike-Abteilung der TG Boppard. Das erste Rennen über 4 km bestritten Eva und Elias Wagner, sowie Tim Dommershausen. In den beiden Runden gaben alle mächtig Gas und ließen sich auch durch kleinere technische Probleme nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Mit mächtig viel Power setzte sich Elias in der Führungsgruppe fest und belegte schließlich nach 12:30 Min. den 2. Platz hinter Leon Fries vom RCW Koblenz Arzheim. 




Nur knapp dahinter verfehlte Tim leider das Podest und erreichte in 12:41 Min. Platz 4. Eva hatte in Runde 2 mit einem schwerwiegenden Kettenproblem zu kämpfen und fiel weit zurück. Dennoch erreichte sie nach 16:52 Min. das Ziel und belegte immerhin noch Platz 6 bei den Mädchen. 

Im zweiten Rennen gingen Tim Blaschzyk, Felix Stumm und Sebastian Spitzlay an den Start. Für sie hieß es 6 km und einige Höhenmeter zu bewältigen, denn die Strecke beinhaltete eine kurze Wiesenabfahrt, auf die sogleich der ebenso lange Anstieg folgte. Wie sein Bruder im vergangenen Jahr, ließ auch Tim diesmal den Führenden nicht aus den Augen, musste im Anstieg jedoch eine Lücke reißen lassen. Auch im folgenden Waldabschnitt kam er nicht mehr heran, sein zweiter Podestplatz nach 9:56 Min. war jedoch zu keinem Zeitpunkt gefährdet.




Auch Felix hatte gute Aussichten auf das Treppchen und klebte förmlich am Hinterrad des Dritten. Im Wald musste er jedoch dem hohen Tempo Tribut zollen und abreißen lassen. Damit für ihn Platz 4 nach 10:40 Min. Sebastian fuhr kontinuierlich und damit in 11:28 Min. einen sicheren Platz 7 ein.




Am nächsten Tage fanden die Hauptrennen in Form der Marathondistanzen statt. Hier ging Christian Volk auf die Mitteldistanz über 67 km und 1640 Hm. Fabian Fischbach sowie Jörg und Lukas Frohwein begaben sich auf die Kurzdistanz von 38 km und 870 Hm. Alle hatten sie mit dem zähen Schlamm zu kämpfen, der durch die Regenfälle der letzten Tage entstanden war. Entsprechend gezeichnet erreichten sie auch schließlich das Ziel. Christian nach 4:07 Std. und Fabian nach 3:38 Std. jeweils auf Platz 22. in ihrer Altersklasse, Lukas und Jörg belegten nach knapp 2:15 Std. die Plätze 6 und 8 in ihrer Altersklasse!


----------



## Chr!s (13. Juni 2010)

Heiße Rennen...

...gab es am Fronleichnamswochenende für die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard. Neben dem 11. Rhenser Rhein-Hunsrück-MTB-Marathon wurde auch die 12. Alpentour-Trophy in Schladming (AUS) bestritten. Hier jedoch begannen die Temperaturen erst mit Beginn der 2. Etappe zu steigen. Zuvor hatten kräftige Regenfälle die Alpenpfade in puren Morast verwandelt. Dennoch konnte Christian Volk alle 4 Etappen erfolgreich bewältigen und belegte nach insgesamt 250 Km und 9000 Hm Rang 16 in der Klasse SK1.

In Rhens ging Lukas Frohwein am Sonntag auf die 50 Km Distanz mit 1100 Hm. Felix Napp, Jan Lüdicke und Dominik Knopp starteten auf den 35 Km mit 750 Hm. 




Bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen durften sie so das heimische Trainingsrevier einmal von einer ganz anderen Seite kennen lernen, denn unter Rennbedingungen zeigte es sich völlig neu. Neben der Hitze sorgte auch die Tatsache, dass der Veranstalter sich die schwersten Steigungen jeder Strecke bis zum Schluss aufgehoben hatte, dafür, dass alle ziemlich geschafft das Ziel am Rathaus erreichten. 




Lukas bewältigte die 50 km in 2:51 Std. und erreichte Platz 67 im Gesamtklassement. Auf der Kurzdistanz fuhr Jan nach einem recht schnellen Start, den er zunächst kompensieren musste, kontinuierlich weiter und überquerte nach 2:06 Std. die Ziellinie (Platz 61), dicht gefolgt von Felix, der bei seiner Marathonpremiere einen unfreiwilligen Ausflug in eine Kuhweide hatte hinnehmen müssen. 




Glücklicherweise ohne Blessuren kam er mit 2:10 Std. (Platz 77) ins Ziel. Problemlos beendete auch Dominik schließlich nach 2:16 Std. und auf Gesamtrang 95 sein Rennen.




Der nächste Wettkampftermin ist der 2. Lauf des Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cups in Bergisch Gladbach. Weitere Infos zur MTB-Abteilung unter www.tg-boppard.de


----------



## Chr!s (24. Juni 2010)

*TG Boppard bei MTB-Weltmeisterschaften und beim Rheinland-MTB-Cup (2. Lauf)*

Vom 17. bis 20. Juni dieses Jahres wurden im Großherzogtum Luxemburg die Rad- und Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften der Feuerwehrleute ausgetragen. Mit Christian Volk, als Angehörigem der FFW Spay, hatte auch die TG Boppard einen Fahrer in den Reihen der Mountainbiker. Beim ca. 20 km von Luxemburg entfernten Schifflange war der 8,5 km lange MTB-Kurs in einem ehemaligen Erzabbaugebiet angelegt worden, der am 18. Juni von den 300 Teilnehmern mehrfach durchfahren werden musste.




Die Strecke erwies sich als sehr schnell und aus fahrtechnischer Sicht wenig anspruchsvoll, hingegen erforderten die vielen Wechsel eine starke Antrittsleistung und eine entsprechend hohe Laktattoleranz. In einem harten Rennen erreichte Christian in dem 55 Mann starken internationalen Feld der Senioren 1 nach 2:09 Std. und 6 Runden Platz 19.

Ebenso fand am 20. Juni der 2. Lauf des Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cups in Bergisch Gladbach statt. Hier wurde die TG erneut durch Eva und Elias Wagner in den Nachwuchsklassen vertreten. Eva startete wie zuvor in Betzdorf bei den Damen U-11. Dem hohen Starttempo der anderen Fahrerinnen konnte sie jedoch in den verbleibenden Runden nicht mehr folgen und fuhr schließlich nach 24:20 Min. auf Platz 5.




Elias, aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse im Reglement ins Kinder-Rennen verbannt, hatte Mühe, sich aus dem Start-Gedränge zu lösen und konnte anschließend aufgrund der Kürze der Strecke nicht mehr ganz zu den beiden Führenden aufschließen. Er belegte nach 1:23 Min. unangefochten Rang 3.

Fotos: N. Heims/ B. Wagner


----------



## Chr!s (30. Juni 2010)

Der Monat Juli beginnt, und damit wechselt auch wieder der Startort unserer Trainingsfahrten. 

Im *Juli *ist es wieder *Spay*.

Am kommenden *Samstag, 03.07.2010*, steht aber erstmal wieder eine Fahrtechnikeinheit auf dem Programm. 
D.h. der Treffpunkt am kommenden Samstag ist um *10:00 Uhr am Bikepark* Boppard.
Bitte zu beachten, dass hier ausschließlich Fahrtechnik trainiert wird und keine Touren gefahren werden, aber ich denke, 
jeder kann von dem, was Christian Mallmann euch zeigen wird, nur profitieren.


----------



## Chr!s (18. Juli 2010)

*European Challenge of Mountainbiking*

Seit Wochen hält die Sommerhitze die Nation in Atem, doch selbst in dieser Glut bringen die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard Höchstleistungen. So auch bei der European Challenge of Mountainbiking in Pracht (Kreis Altenkirchen). Dieses Cross-Country-Rennen um die Europameisterschaft der Hobbyfahrer zählt seit vielen Jahren ebenfalls zum Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup, diesmal als dessen 3. Lauf.
Schon immer stellte der Rundkurs an der Hohen Grete von knapp 5 km Länge mit seinen 133 Hm überaus hohe Ansprüche an die Teilnehmer. Davon zeugen Bezeichnungen der Sektionen wie Wurzelsepp oder Kniebrecher. Ebenso wird an einer Naturhalfpipe die Höchstgeschwindigkeit eines jeden Fahrers gemessen und in diesem Jahr kamen noch weitere Schikanen hinzu. Hierunter auch ein Pump Track mit Wellen und Anliegern. Glücklicherweise hatte der Veranstalter stellenweise für Abkühlung gesorgt, zudem feuerten Cheerleader die Fahrer im Steilstück des Wurzelsepp an und verliehen neue Kräfte.



Im Rennen der U-11 startete Eva Wagner auf der verkürzten Distanz und belegte nach 2 Runden in 16:48 Min. Platz 4. 




Im Sprintrennen der Kids ließ Elias Wagner nichts anbrennen und raste in 1:21 Min. einmal um den Sportplatz. Platz 2!




Christian Volk kam mit der Hitze des Tages im Hobbyrennen der Männer gut zurecht, konnte jedoch die Hektik des Starts nicht ganz verdauen. Dennoch arbeitete er sich kontinuierlich im Feld nach vorn und erreichte in der Halfpipe Geschwindigkeiten über 60 km/h. Doch ein schleichender Plattfuß begann ihn nach einer Stunde auszubremsen, dass er kurz vor dem Ziel noch einen Platz einbüßen musste. Nach 4 Runden in 1:06.27 Std. hieß es für ihn Platz 7.
Die große Teilnehmerresonanz nutzte der Veranstalter ebenso für die Durchführung einer Charityaktion, zugunsten zweier Mountainbikefreunde, welche vor kurzem große Schicksalsschläge haben hinnehmen müssen. Weitere Informationen zur Spendenaktion und dem Rennen unter www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de

Fotos: www.sportograf.de u. Thomas Sommer


----------



## Chr!s (5. August 2010)

August! D.h. wir starten wieder in Boppard. Wer mal reinschnuppern möchte, jederzeit gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (1. September 2010)

Monats- und Startortwechsel für unsere Trainingseinheiten!

Samstags, *10:00 Uhr Start in Spay* (um 09:30 Uhr Abfahrt in Boppard)

Nach einer recht langen Sommerpause für unsere Jugendgruppen, stehen im September auch wieder einige Wettkämpfe auf dem Programm. U.a. der Gallahaan-Trail am kommenden Wochenende. Hierbei wird nicht nur die Kurz- sondern auch die Mitteldistanz von uns frequentiert.


----------



## Chr!s (14. September 2010)

*Zurück im Renngeschehen*

 präsentierten sich die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard gleich zu Beginn dieses Monats, was jedoch nicht bedeutet, dass sie während der Sommerferien völlig untätig waren. Neben fortgesetztem Training wurden außerplanmäßig Rennen wie ein Zeitfahren in Kaiserslautern und der Ironbike in Ischgl absolviert. 

Die Jugendfahrer meldeten sich dann am ersten Septemberwochenende zunächst wieder beim Gallahaan-Trail in Oppenhausen zurück. Hier absolvierten sie die Kurzstrecke über 21,7 km und 411 Hm sowie die Mitteldistanz von 43,1 km und 1050 Hm. Sebastian Spitzlay und Felix Stumm bewältigten die Kurzdistanz in knapp 1:25 Std. und belegten damit in ihrer Altersklasse die Plätze 11 und 12. Felix Napp hatte sich, ebenso wie Jörg Frohwein, die Mitteldistanz vorgenommen und beendete das Rennen nach 2:46 Std. auf Platz 8 in seiner Altersklasse. Mit 2:06 Std. kam Jörg auf Platz 10 bei den Senioren 2 ins Ziel.




Foto: Michael Schroeder

Eine Woche später wurde in Daun der 4. Lauf zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup ausgetragen. Dies auf einem spektakulären Asphaltkurs quer durch die Stadt. Die Fahrer mussten über Strohballen springen sowie einen Wellenbogen, eine Brücke und einen Sprung überwinden. Der Rundkurs führte weiterhin durch ein Parkhaus, eine schnelle Abfahrt hinab, sofort einen langen steilen Anstieg wieder hinauf und quer durchs Festzelt zurück ins Ziel. All das am späten Abend, was für manche bedeutete, bei völliger Dunkelheit fahren zu müssen. Gleich zu Beginn hatten die Bopparder Grund zum Feiern: Eva Wagner absolvierte den verkürzten Kurs in 10:22 Min. 3 Mal und siegte damit in ihrer Altersklasse. Kurz darauf hatte das Team jedoch einen ärgerlichen Fehler des Veranstalters hinzunehmen. Das Rennen der Klasse U-15 wurde gleich nach dem Zieleinlauf annuliert, weil eine Streckenabsperrung nicht rechtzeitig platziert worden war. Dadurch waren viele Teilnehmer falsch geleitet worden, darunter auch Fahrer der TG Boppard. Namentlich Felix Stumm, Dominik Knopp und Fabian Fischbach. Enttäuschte Gesichter über dieses Resultat, doch das Rennen hatte ihnen Spaß gemacht. In der U-19 Klasse hatte Jens Lang diesmal seine Premiere und ging ebenso wie Lukas Schuth in der Klasse U-17 auf dem offiziellen Kurs ins Rennen. Nach 5 Runden in 19:09 Min. erreichte er Platz 7, nach 4 Runden in 17:27 Min. kam Lukas auf Rang 16 ins Ziel. Im Rennen der Herren landete Christian Volk nach 7 Runden in 24:51 Min. auf Rang 10.




Foto: N. Heims

Tief in der Nacht kehrte man von Daun zurück, doch nur wenige Stunden später stand man bereits wieder an einer Startlinie. Zumindest bei Jens und Christian war dies der Fall, denn sie gingen wie auch Felix Napp und Lukas Frohwein auf die 40 km Distanz des 1. SebaMed-Bike-Day in Boppard. 930 Hm lagen vor ihnen. Kein leichtes Unterfangen, wenn man noch schwere Beine vom Vorabend hatte, denn gleich zu Beginn wurden 450 Hm am Stück absolviert. Nach 1:53 Std. kehrte Christian auf Platz 4 bei den Herren zurück, Lukas folgte nur 12 Min. darauf auf Rang 7 bei den Junioren. In derselben Klasse erreichten Jens mit 2:17 Std. Platz 13 und Felix nach 2:27 Std. Rang 15. 
Ihr nächstes Rennen wird der 5. Lauf zum Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup in Herdorf sein.




Foto: N. Heims


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2010)




----------



## Chr!s (24. September 2010)

Heute leider kein Training, das Wetter macht uns nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sehen uns Morgen in Herdorf.


----------



## Chr!s (27. September 2010)

*5. Lauf zum Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup in Herdorf*

Sie bekamen den Herbstanfang deutlich zu spüren, die Teilnehmer des 5. Laufs zum RMC in Herdorf (Kreis Altenkirchen). Mussten sie doch bei Wind sowie äußerst kühlen Temperaturen auf einer von starken Regenfällen aufgeweichten Strecke ihre Runden drehen. Bei der nun schon 24. Auflage des Herdorfer Rennens Rund um die Skihütte hatte man die Streckenführung zu den Vorjahren jedoch stark verändert. Sie wurde nicht nur länger, sondern hatte auch 145 Hm pro Runde in sich. Der verkürzte Kurs der Kinder- und Jugendklassen führte über 2,2 km und wies 45 Hm auf.
Hier ging als Erste der TG Boppard Eva Wagner in der Klasse U-11 ins Rennen und siegte nach 2 Runden in 28:23 Min.




Auch ihr Bruder Elias konnte im späteren Sprintrennen der Kids einen Sieg auf den knapp 700m einfahren und kam mit 2 Sek. Vorsprung auf den Zweitplatzierten Dennis Christ (DJK Herdorf) ins Ziel.
Mit diesen Ergebnissen führen Eva und Elias derzeit auch die Gesamtwertung des Rheinland-MTB-Cups in ihren Klassen an.
In der Herrenklasse Fun ging das Rennen über 4 Runden mit jeweils 5,5 km. Besonders viel Spaß hatten hier die Fahrer im langen Single-Trail Slalom durch den Wald hinab, der in den Vorjahren immer bergauf gefahren werden musste. Christian Volk erreichte nach 1:09.50 Std. Platz 5.
Das Finale des Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cups findet am 09.10.10 in Büchel statt.

Foto: B. Wagner


----------



## Chr!s (27. September 2010)

Oktober!
offizieller Trainingsbeginn nun wieder in Boppard.

Je Terminwahl samstags 10:00 Uhr, oder freitags 16:00 Uhr.

Für genauere Infos, bitte Mail an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (11. Oktober 2010)

*TG erfolgreich beim Mountainbike-Festival in BÃ¼chel*

Im Rahmen des Mountainbike-Festivals in BÃ¼chel (Kreis Cochem-Zell) wurden gleich zwei FinallÃ¤ufe von groÃen Rennserien dieser Saison ausgetragen. So begaben sich am vergangenen Wochenende zunÃ¤chst samstags die Cross-Country Piloten auf den Rundkurs in BÃ¼chel, der als letzte Wertung des Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cups zÃ¤hlte. FÃ¼r jene, die im Gesamtcup finishen wollten, war die Teilnahme daher Pflicht!



_Eva erstmalig im Cup-Leader Trikot des Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cups_

Gleich zu Beginn startete der Renntag fÃ¼r die TG erfolgreich mit Eva Wagner in der Klasse U-11. 




Allein ihr Start reichte aus, um die Gesamtwertung fÃ¼r sich zu entscheiden, denn ihr Vorsprung an Punkten aus den letzten 5 Rennen des Cups war unanfechtbar. 

Gleiches galt fÃ¼r ihren Bruder Elias, der im Sprintrennen der Kids bei herrlichstem Wetter einen Start-/Zielsieg einfuhr und sich damit zugleich im Cup auf dem obersten Podest aufstellen durfte. 



_Elias und Eva, glÃ¼ckliche Sieger mit Trainer
_
In der Klasse U-15 gingen anschlieÃend David Alt-Becker, Dominik Knopp und Felix Stumm auf dem verkÃ¼rzten Kurs ins Rennen. Zum Vorjahr etwas abgeÃ¤ndert, zeigte sich die Strecke jedoch in einem perfekten Zustand und  konditionell hoch anspruchsvoll. 



_Start der U-15 Funklasse_

Nach 4 Runden in 42:33 Min. erreichte Dominik Platz 6. David und Felix folgten auf den RÃ¤ngen 8 und 9. 

Jan LÃ¼dicke hatte diesmal seine Premiere in der Klasse U-19 und den offiziellen Kurs mit 4 km und 90 Hm zu Ã¼berwinden. Nach 5 Runden in 1:10.48 Std. erreichte er hier Rang 4. Zur groÃen Ãberraschung aller, sprang fÃ¼r Jan durch das Fehlen einiger Teilnehmer diese Platzierung auch im Gesamtcup heraus!




Zuletzt ging Christian Volk bei der MÃ¤nner-Hobbyklasse auf die Strecke und fuhr die 6 Runden in 1:05.47 Std. Damit fÃ¼r ihn Rang 5 an diesem Tag sowie Rang 6 im Gesamtcup.



_Das Team in BÃ¼chel (v.l. Christian, Felix, David, Dominik und Jan)_

Am Sonntag stand Christian bereits wieder beim BÃ¼cheler âWilde-Endert Marathonâ an der Startlinie. Ebenso JÃ¶rg und Lukas Fohwein sowie Jens Lang und Lukas Schuth. Sie alle gingen auf die 51 km Distanz mit knapp 950 Hm. Die Veranstaltung galt zugleich als Finallauf der CX-Challenge, zu der weiterhin die Marathons von Emmelshausen, Rhens, Boppard und Oppenhausen gehÃ¶rten. Bei erneut herrlichem Sonnenschein fuhren die Teilnehmer mehrfach durch das Endertal, Ã¼ber den HÃ¶chstberg sowie durch den Steinbruch âMaria Schachtâ. 



_Das Marathon Team in BÃ¼chel (v.l.: Jens, Lukas, Christian. Es fehlen JÃ¶rg und Lukas Frohwein)_

Christian hatte einen Ã¼beraus guten Start erwischt und sich lange in der ersten Verfolgergruppe halten kÃ¶nnen. Nachdem sich diese aber nach 1 Std. einmal verfahren hatte, schrieb er eine gute Platzierung fÃ¼r sich ab. Ohne zu wissen, dass er doch noch auf dem 3. Platz bei den Herren lag, verschenkte er diesen nur wenige Meter vor dem Ziel. So, mit nur 1 Sek. RÃ¼ckstand, Platz 4 nach 2:22.34 Std. Lukas Frohwein traf nur wenige Minuten spÃ¤ter auf Platz 7 bei der U-19 ein und erreichte mit diesem Ergebnis Rang 5 in der CX-Challenge Gesamtwertung. Im gleichen Klassement fuhr Jens in diesem Rennen auf Platz 11, Lukas Schuth auf Rang 14. In der CX-Challenge Wertung erreichte Jens damit Rang 7 und Lukas Platz 14.
Fotos: C. Volk/ B. Wagner/ K.H. Schuth


----------



## Chr!s (25. Oktober 2010)

*Leckere Pizza und gute Platzierungen zum Saisonabschluss*

Die Saison der Mountainbiker neigt sich dem Ende zu. Daher nutzten die Gruppen der TG Boppard die letzten warmen Tage für ausgiebige Touren, um die verbleibenden Sonnenstrahlen einzufangen. 




So hielten die Übungsleiter beim letzten Außentraining auch eine kleine Überraschung für die Kids bereit. Im Anschluss an eine herrliche Tour erreichten sie eine Hütte im Wald, wo auf sie Helgas leckere Pizza wartete.






Sonntags hieß es dann auch zum letzten Mal für diese Saison die Räder noch mal im Wettkampf zu fordern, beim 2. MTB- und Cross-Rennen in Klotten. 




Auf dem Kurs über 3 km hatten die Teilnehmer insgesamt 8 Runden zu bewältigen, die um den Sportplatz sowie durch Wald und über ruppige Wiesen führten. Zwei Hügel und ein langer  Anstieg, dazu einige scharfe Kehren machten die Strecke nicht gerade einfach. Gleichfalls der böige kalte Wind, der den Teilnehmern unentwegt ins Gesicht blies. 




Zudem mussten sie auf dem Sportplatz drei Hürden laufender Weise überwinden und im Anschluss durch die Sandgrube fahren. Wie bei einem richtigen Cross-Rennen eben.
Die TG Boppard wurde durch Jens Lang und Christian Volk vertreten. Ebenso war Jan Lüdicke angereist, der unglücklicherweise jedoch in der Aufwärmphase einen schwerwiegenden Defekt am Rad hinnehmen und dadurch den Start absagen musste.




Im Verlauf des Rennens konnten sich Christian und Jens durchweg gut halten und kamen recht passabel über die Runden. Oftmals allein im Wind und mit viel Kampfgeist erreichten sie schließlich ihre Top-Platzierungen für dieses Jahr! Mit 1:21.02 Std. fuhr Jens in der Klasse U-19 auf Platz 4! 




Christian bewältigte die 8 Runden in 1:06:57 Std. und erklomm damit das Podest der Männer auf Rang 2.




Fotos: C. Lang/ C. Volk


----------



## Chr!s (4. November 2010)

*Übergangsperiode/ Wintertraining*

Im November wollen wir das Außentraining langsam ausklingen lassen und uns ins Wintertraining begeben. Bis der Hallentermin jedoch gänzlich abgeklärt ist, führen wir das Außentraining weiter fort. 
Steht der Hallentermin fest, erfahrt ihr es u.a. auch hier im Forum! Bis dahin gilt:

Training im November: *samstags, 10:00 Uhr, Gemeindezentrum Spay
*
Bis dann


----------



## Chr!s (26. November 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> *Übergangsperiode/ Wintertraining*
> Steht der Hallentermin fest, erfahrt ihr es u.a. auch hier im Forum!...



Wir halten Wort:
ab sofort findet das Wintertraining

f*reitags, ab 19:00 Uhr in der Großsporthalle "Auf der Zeil" in Boppard* statt.

Link zur Karte: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...91113&sspn=0.003803,0.008272&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

Das Außentraining wird bis auf kleine Ausnahmen vorerst eingestellt. Bei Fragen, kurze Mail an mich.

CU


----------



## Chr!s (31. März 2011)

*Das Wintertraining ist vorÃ¼ber, Mountainbiker der TG Boppard erÃ¶ffnen die neue Saison*

Das Wintertraining unserer XC- und Marathon-Gruppen verlief in den vergangenen Monaten hervorragend und erfuhr groÃe Resonanz. Trotz spÃ¤ter Abendstunden fanden sich doch viele Kinder- und Jugendliche in der GroÃsporthalle Boppard ein, um mittels verschiedener Cross-Sportarten in der Halle ihre Vorjahresleistung zu konservieren und auszubauen. 



Wintertraining 2010/2011 (Foto: C. Volk)

Neben vielen Spielen standen ebenso Elemente der KrÃ¤ftigungs- und Koordinationsschulung auf dem Programm, die in verschiedenen Zirkeln und Parcours untergebracht wurden. Besonders die eigens von der TG angeschafften Rollbretter, sogenannte Rola Bolas, erfreuten sich groÃer Beliebtheit, da sie in spielerischer Form das BalancegefÃ¼hl und damit die Sicherheit auf dem Bike fÃ¶rderten.



Ben im Gleichgewicht (Foto: C. Volk)

Mit den steigenden Temperaturen stiegen auch wir dann am vergangenen Samstag  schon wieder auf die RÃ¤der und erÃ¶ffneten damit die MTB-Saison 2011. 
Neben der WiedererÃ¶ffnung des Bikeparks Boppard durch die Freerider, fanden sich ebenso die Nachwuchsfahrer der Cross-Country- und Marathongruppen zu ihrem ersten AuÃentraining in diesem Jahr ein. Eine lockere Ausdauereinheit, versehen mit viel Fahrtechnik, stellte den Trainingseinstieg auch fÃ¼r viele Neulinge dar, die im November letzten Jahres in die Abteilung kamen und seitdem das Hallenwintertraining absolviert hatten.



Es geht wieder los! (Foto: C. Volk)

Nicht nur aus diesem Grund kann die mittlerweile 45 KÃ¶pfe zÃ¤hlende MTB-Abteilung der Turngesellschaft mit Stolz auf die vergangene Saison zurÃ¼ckblicken, auch die Wettkampfresultate konnten sich sehen lassen. So platzierten sich die XC-Country Piloten gleich im ersten Jahr ihres Bestehens 37 mal in der Top Ten der jeweiligen Altersklasse und konnten darunter sogar 11 mal das Podest besteigen. Ebenso besuchten die Freerider mehrere Contests in der Saison 2010. So glÃ¤nzte Amir Kabbani u.a. mit dem 10. Platz in der Weltrangliste und dem wiederholten Titelgewinn des Mountainbikers des Jahres. Gleichfalls konnte Christian Mallmann mit seinem Sieg beim Canyon Dirtcontest einen achtbaren Erfolg feiern.



Amir Kabbani (l.) und Christian Mallmann geben den Bikepark fÃ¼r die neue Saison frei (Foto: F. SchÃ¤fer)

Unter Kabbani`s FederfÃ¼hrung und in Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Boppard sowie den aktiven Fahrern, hatte der Bikepark in den letzten Monaten ein Facelifting erhalten. In mÃ¼hevoller Arbeit entstanden neue Hindernisse und Fahrlinien, z.B. im Dirtpark eine neue AnfÃ¤ngerlinie sowie die Profilinie, auf der sich fortan Mallmann und Kabbani auf die Wettkampfsaison bestens vorbereiten kÃ¶nnen.



Die neuen Lines werden getestet (Foto: F. SchÃ¤fer)

Entsprechend groÃ wurde  die Party am vergangenen Samstag zur SaisonerÃ¶ffnung am Park, die viele Mountainbiker nicht nur aus der TG anzog. Doch bevor das Band durchschnitten und der Playground sowie die Downhillstrecke zum Befahren am Nachmittag freigegeben wurden, beteiligten sich die Freerider mit geballter Menpower bei der MÃ¼llbeseitigungsaktion des Verkehrs- und VerschÃ¶nerungsverein Boppard. Ganz im Sinne des Mountainbikesports â In und mit der Natur!



FleiÃige HÃ¤nde sammeln achtlos und in manchen FÃ¤llen vorsÃ¤tzlich im Wald entsorgten MÃ¼ll (Foto: F. SchÃ¤fer)

*Die aktuellen Trainingszeiten:*
Im Monat April treffen sich die XC- und MA-Gruppen zunÃ¤chst noch alle
*
samstags, 10:00 Uhr am Gemeindezentrum Spay.*

Wer von Boppard aus mit dem Rad anreisen mÃ¶chte, kann ab 09:30 Uhr vom Remigiusplatz aus mit einem Ãbungsleiter zusammen fahren.
Bei Fragen, kurze Mail an [email protected]

Anfragen bzgl. der Trainingstermine der Freerider bitte unter [email protected]
Ab Mai werden wÃ¶chentlich Fahrtechnikkurse fÃ¼r alle KÃ¶nnensstufen angeboten. Infos folgen zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Chr!s (19. April 2011)

Diese Woche starten wir außerplanmäßig am 

*Donnerstag, 21.04.2010, um 10:00 Uhr in Spay*

unsere Trainingseinheit. Aufgrund der Osterfeiertage und meines Dienstes müssen wir den Samstagtermin sozusagen vorverlegen.

Bis dann.


----------



## Chr!s (3. Mai 2011)

Der Mai ist gekommen,...

...wir starten unsere Trainingseinheiten in diesem Monat wieder in Boppard am Remigiusparkplatz.

Für Neulinge (ab 9 Jahre) ist der 
*Samstagstermin, 10:00 Uhr*​immer noch aktuell, trotz der nun vollzogenen leistungsspezifischen Aufteilung unserer Fahrer in mehrere Gruppen.

Mit Beginn des Mai etabliert die TG Boppard auch einen festen Trainingstermin für den Freeridebereich. Auf dem Dirtpark (oberer Teil der Anlage) und der Freeridestrecke am Vierseenblick werden fortan immer 
*mittwochs von 18:00  20:00 Uhr Fahrtechnikseminare*​für Mountainbiker aller Könnens- und Altersstufen angeboten. Voraussetzung ist lediglich die Mitgliedschaft in der TG. Das erste Treffen findet am Mittwoch, dem 04. Mai am Park statt. Anmeldungen jeweils bitte unter der Email [email protected]


----------



## Chr!s (1. Juni 2011)

*Bopparder Mountainbiker siegen beim Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike*

Bestens gelaunt zeigten sich die Organisatoren des 7. Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike in Emmelshausen, zeugten doch mehr als 700 Voranmeldungen von einem neuen Teilnehmerrekord. Strahlend auch das Wetter an beiden Veranstaltungstagen, nur kurzzeitig durchbrochen von einzelnen Regenschauern. Echtes Schinder(hannes)-Wetter wie in den frÃ¼heren Jahren war das aber beileibe nicht. So zeigten sich auch die Strecken des Kids-Race am Samstag in bestem Zustand, ebenso die Verfassung der Fahrer der TG Boppard. Im ersten Rennen Ã¼ber 4 km der JahrgÃ¤nge 2001 â 2003 setzte Elias Wagner alles vom Start an auf eine Karte. Die Initiative lohnte sich, denn er siegte in 09:48 Min. mit deutlichem Vorsprung auf den Zweitplatzierten Thomas Schuth aus Spay. Rennpremiere hatten in diesem Lauf Nils und Lars Redmann. Die Zwillinge schlugen sich tapfer auf dem teilweise recht tÃ¼ckischen Kurs und belegten die PlÃ¤tze 16 und 17.




Das letzte Rennen des Tages (Jg. 2002 â 1998) fÃ¼hrte Ã¼ber 6 km und forderte mit einer Wiesenabfahrt und einem drauffolgenden Anstieg ein recht hohes Kraftpotential bei den Kids. In der ersten Runde hielt sich Tim Blaschzyk noch deutlich zurÃ¼ck und folgte dicht hinter dem FÃ¼hrenden. In der zweiten Runde explodierte Tim  fÃ¶rmlich und nahm seinem Gegner Ã¼ber eine halbe Minute ab. Der zweite Sieg des Tages nach 13:08 Min. Eine starke Leistung zeigte in diesem Rennen auch Sebastian Spitzlay. Im vergangenen Jahr noch auf Platz 7, fuhr er diesmal schnelle 14:28 Min. und durfte damit ebenfalls das Podest besteigen! Ihm folgte Tim Dommershausen, der erstmalig auf der 6 km Distanz unterwegs war, aber schon nach 15:06 Min. Platz 4 belegte.
Auch Eva Wagner durfte sich Ã¼ber einen Podestplatz freuen, denn sie erreichte bei den MÃ¤dchen in  20:25 Min. Platz 2.




Die Kids machten es vor, jedoch schafften es sonntags die TG-Fahrer auf den Marathondistanzen nicht diesen grandiosen Erfolg zu wiederholen. Dennoch wurden auch hier beachtliche Leistungen erzielt. So fuhr Lukas Frohwein auf der 40 km Kurzstrecke in seiner Altersklasse nach 1:56 Std. den 8. Platz ein, Christian Volk erreichte Rang 9 nach 1:46 Std. bei den Senioren1 und bei den Senioren2 fuhr JÃ¶rg Frohwein in 1:53 Std. auf Platz 14.
Auf der Fun-Strecke Ã¼ber 20 km war ebenso Felix Napp unterwegs. Auch er erreichte nach 1:11 Std. das Ziel auf Platz 9 seiner Altersklasse.


----------



## Chr!s (1. Juni 2011)

*1. Lauf zum Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup in Koblenz*

Mit großem Aufgebot präsentierte sich die TG Boppard am vergangenen Wochenende in Koblenz, nahmen doch 14 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer beim 1. Lauf zur Rheinland-MTB-Cup Serie teil. 



_Die Klasse der U-15 wartet auf den Start_

Selbst die Kleinsten starteten auf dem offiziellen Kurs rund um die Sporthalle Oberwerth, der zwar auf den knapp 3,5 km nur wenige Höhenmeter, dafür aber umso mehr künstliche Hindernisse zu bieten hatte. 
So war vom Veranstalter RCW Koblenz Arzheim neben einem Sprung und mehreren Anliegern unter der Südbrücke auch ein Pallettenhindernis in der Halle aufgebaut worden, denn die Strecke führte tatsächlich auch durch die Sporthalle hindurch. 



_Nils im Sprung unter der Südbrücke_

Die meiste Kraft forderten aber die vielen kurzen Anstiege entlang des Rheinwalls, ebenso die sommerlichen Temperaturen und der staubige Untergrund. 



_Till im Rheintrail_

Doch selbst die Jüngsten ließen sich weder hiervon, noch von der anspruchsvollen Streckenführung beeindrucken und zeigten gleich zu Beginn achtenswerte Leistungen. 
In der Klasse U-11 erzielte Elias Wagner nach schnellen 3 Runden in 30:40 Min. den 6. Platz. Lars Redmann, Tim Aschenbrenner und Nils Redmann belegten bei ihrer XC-Premiere die Plätze 12, 13 und 15. Tim Dommershausen erreichte im Rennen der U-13 ebenfalls den 13. Rang.



_Tim Aschenbrenner im Parcours_

Auch die Klasse der U-15 war von Seiten der TG gut besetzt. Tim Blaschzyk belegte mit 5 Runden in 43:55 Min. einen starken 5. Platz. 



_Tim Blaschzyk wird verfolgt_

Felix Stumm, Sebastian Spitzlay, Marvin Meyer und Till Kaufmann konnten sich die Plätze 11  14 teilen. Bei den Junioren U-19 gingen Jens Lang und Lukas Schuth auf 7 lange Runden. Nach 1:03.25 Std. konnte Jens den 9. Platz nach Hause fahren, Lukas erreichte Rang 12. 



Kurventechnik von Marvin

Die Frage, warum das Rennen der Seniorenklasse 1 lediglich über 6 Runden ausgetragen wurde, ist noch offen, Christian Volk fuhr hier jedoch in 47:44 Min. auf Rang 6. Mit Eva Wagner in der U-13 Klasse erreichte die TG an diesem Tage schließlich einen Podestplatz. Nach 2 Runden in 27:44 Min. hatte sie Rang 3 bei den Mädchen belegt.


----------



## Chr!s (1. Juni 2011)

Es ist Juni = Startort unserer Trainingseinheiten: Gemeindezentrum Spay!

Für Neulinge: bitte bzgl. Terminabsprache Mail an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (19. Juni 2011)

*MTBler der Turngesellschaft Boppard an Pfingsten erfolgreich*

Die Qual der Wahl hatten am Pfingstwochenende die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard, wurde an diesem Termin doch eine Vielzahl an Veranstaltungen geboten. Man entschied sich für zwei sportliche. Zum Einen der 2. Lauf in Betzdorf des diesjährigen Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup, zum Anderen der 11. Sommerbiathlon in Bingen.
Die Betzdorfer Strecke bot zudem den Austragungsort der Rheinland-Pfalz-Meisterschaft im Cross-Country und stellte entsprechend hohe Anforderungen an Fahrer und Material. Auf der verkürzten Strecke, welche von Elias und Eva Wagner in den Klassen U-11 und U-13 jeweils auf dem 4. Platz beendet wurde, waren die anspruchsvollen Passagen noch ausgenommen. Ab Klasse U-15 jedoch musste die komplette Runde absolviert werden, inklusive des Slaloms durch zwei Bombenkrater und dem anschließenden Sprung. 



_Sprung in Betzdorf (Bild aus 2009 v. M. Bonnekessel)_

Damit traf es auch schon Tim Blaschzyk, Till Kaufmann und Marvin Meyer, welche diese Hindernisse jedoch gekonnt absolvierten. Auch den folgenden langen Wurzelanstieg  bewältigten sie fehlerfrei, wurden sie doch von der Trommlergruppe Bateristos del Siegtal lautstark angefeuert.



_Marvin konzentriert im Trail_ (Foto: T. Sommer)

Nach knapp 30 Minuten Renndauer erreichte Tim im Rennen der U-15 Platz 8. Till und Marvin belegten nach 2 Runden die Ränge 12 und 13. 



_Kurventechnik Till_ (Foto: T. Sommer)

Im Rennen der Junioren ging für die Turngesellschaft Jens Lang an den Start. 3 Runden schlugen bei ihm mit 41:21 Min. zu Buche, Rang 9. 



_Jens on tour_ (Foto: T. Sommer)

Das Rennen der Senioren1 führte schließlich über 4 Runden. Hier erwischte Christian Volk zwar einen sehr guten Start, musste aber kurz darauf einige Plätze einbüßen. Von Runde zu Runde gelang ihm jedoch eine Steigerung und so beendete auch er nach 47:37 Min. das Rennen auf Platz 4.

Mehrere Holzmedaillen in Betzdorf, aber in Bingen gab es Bronze! Hier erreichte Dominik Knopp in einem spannenden Wettkampf den 3. Platz im MTB-Biathlon der Jugend. 



_Lukas beim Liegendschießen_ (Foto: K.H. Schuth)

Nach 3 mal 6 km Radfahren und 2 Schießeinlagen (1x stehend, 1 x liegend) erreichte er nur knapp hinter dem Zweitplatzierten nach 51 Minuten das Ziel. Gleich darauf folgte auf dem 4. Rang Lukas Schuth. Eine gelungene Premiere der beiden in dieser Wettkampfart.



_Dominik (l.) mit tatsächlicher Holzmedaille, aber auf dem Podest!_ (Foto: B. Knopp)


----------



## Chr!s (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

anderer Monat, anderer Startort

*im Juli ist es Boppard*

Künftig werden wir an dieser Stelle den Startort nicht mehr posten. Die Berichte (und ggfls. Kommentare) sind interessanter.

Wer sich mal nicht sicher ist, wo das Training aktuell beginnt, fragt einfach per Mail an.

Wir sehn uns Morgen in Rhens!


----------



## Chr!s (13. Juli 2011)

*Rennbericht zur Hobby EM in Pracht und zum Marathon in Rhens*

Christian Volk (Team Easton Rockets) hat bei der Europameisterschaft der Hobbyfahrer in Pracht (Kreis Altenkirchen) im Rennen der Seniorenklasse 1 den 3. Platz belegt. Der Fahrer der TG Boppard benötigte auf dem fahrtechnisch überaus anspruchsvollen Rundkurs für die 4 Runden über je 4 km mit  180 Hm 1:05.28 Std. 




_Christian im extremen "Heavenly-Force" Uphill_ (Foto: D. Rippholz)

Zwar hatte Volk bei diesem zugleich 3. Lauf zum Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup mangels Warmfahrphase einen mäßigen Start sowie Probleme seinen Rhythmus zu finden, er fing sich jedoch in Runde zwei und schob sich schließlich im extremen Heavenly Force-Wurzelanstieg an der Konkurrenz vorbei. 




_Siegerpodest Sen1H: Mark Steinweger, Mark Schneider, Christian Volk (v.l.n.r.)_ Foto: N. Heims

Ein für ihn freudiges wie überraschendes Ergebnis, hatte er doch eine Woche zuvor noch beim Rhein-Hunsrück-Marathon in Rhens einen Rückschlag erleiden müssen, als ihn heftige Krämpfe schon nach knapp der Hälfte der Mitteldistanz (50 km/ 1200 Hm) ausbremsten. Dennoch konnte er sich durchbeißen und erreichte nach 2:28 Std. das Ziel in Rhens. 





_Start der 50km Distanz_ (Foto: TuS Rhens)

Nur 11 Minuten später traf Lukas Frohwein ebenfalls auf den 50 km ein und belegte damit Rang 6 in seiner Altersklasse. Die 35 km Kurzdistanz wurde von Sebastian Spitzlay und Felix Napp in Angriff genommen, welche die 800 Hm nach knapp 2 Stunden auf den Plätzen 12 und 13 in ihrer Altersklasse abschlossen. Auf der Königsdistanz über 75 km und 1800 Hm war Jörg Frohwein unterwegs, der sie in 04:04 Std. bewältigte. Damit für ihn Platz 26. bei den Senioren 2.


----------



## Chr!s (28. Juli 2011)

*TG dominiert MTB-Kids-Rennen in Klotten*

Erstmalig veranstaltete der TuS Klotten am 24. Juli seinen Mountainbike-Cup, der neben dem Erwachsenenrennen über 35 km auch je ein Rennen für Kinder und für Jugendliche anbot. Diese beiden Läufe wurden von unseren Fahrern Elias Wagner und Till Kaufmann bestritten, die trotz der widrigen Witterungsverhältnisse angereist waren. Regen und Kälte hatte schon die Teilnehmerzahl von 120 vorangemeldeten auf letztendlich 80 startende Fahrer beim Erwachsenenrennen schrumpfen lassen, nicht anders schien die Beteiligung in den Jugendrennen.
Der Rundkurs um den Klottener Sportplatz zeigte sich fahrtechnisch recht anspruchslos, dennoch forderte der klebrige Untergrund einiges an Kraft. Glücklicherweise setzte der Regen zu Beginn der Rennen aus, sodass die Teilnehmer zumindest von oben her trocken blieben. 




_Till Platz 1 bei der Jugend_

Im ersten Lauf der Jugend förderten die Teilnehmer einen recht schnellen Start zutage, nach welchem sich Till zunächst auf Platz 2 einreihen musste. Doch bereits in der zweiten von 8 Runden setzte er sich an die Spitze und konnte schließlich nach knapp 20 Minuten den ersten Sieg des Tages verbuchen. Gleiches tat ihm Elias nach, der im Kinderrennen nach 6 Runden die Konkurrenz auf die Plätze verwies.




_Elias Platz 1 bei den Kids_

Trotz aller Widrigkeiten zeigten sich die Teilnehmer erfreut über die Organisation und Abwicklung der Veranstaltung und versprachen eine baldige Rückkehr. Diese wäre schon im Oktober möglich, beim 3. MTB- und Crossrennen des TuS Klotten.


----------



## Chr!s (26. August 2011)

*Mountainbiker schlaflos im Stahlwerk*
*Christian Volk startete bei der 24h-Mountainbike-Weltmeisterschaft in Sulzbach-Rosenberg*

Es war als persÃ¶nlicher SaisonhÃ¶hepunkt geplant: Die 24 Stunden-Mountainbike-Weltmeisterschaft am vergangenen Wochenende im oberpfÃ¤lzischen Sulzbach-Rosenberg. FÃ¼r den Bopparder Mountainbiker Christian Volk (Team Easton Rockets) standen die Vorzeichen jedoch mehr als schlecht, hatte er doch wenige Tage zuvor noch mit einem hartnÃ¤ckigen Infekt zu kÃ¤mpfen. Dennoch nahm man die rund 400 km lange Anreise auf sich, zwar mit deutlich reduzierter Hoffnung auf eine gute Platzierung, aber mit dem festen Entschluss das Rennen doch zu bestreiten. 




_Startaufstellung im Stadtzentrum zum neutralisierten Prolog_

Rund 800 Teilnehmer zÃ¤hlte die Veranstaltung in der Herzogstadt, die schon Samstagmittag beim Start zum Prolog am Rathaus fÃ¶rmlich aus allen NÃ¤hten platzte. Im Anschluss an die Neutralisationsphase, wÃ¤hrend der die Mountainbiker von einem Trike-Korso und der Polizei medienwirksam durch die Stadt begleitet wurden, erfolgte der eigentliche Start auf der Rennstrecke. 




_Es geht kreuz und quer durchs Stahlwerk MaxhÃ¼tte_

Als Kulisse der Weltmeisterschaft diente die MaxhÃ¼tte, Bayerns letztes Stahlwerk mit konventionellem Hochofen, der mit unzÃ¤hligen Lichteffekten in der Nacht illuminiert, dem Veranstaltungstitel âBike on fireâ alle Ehre machte. 




_farbenfrohes Lichterspiel in der Nacht_

Der Rundkurs fÃ¼hrte somit nicht nur Ã¼ber Wald- und Wiesenwege sondern auch quer durch die alten Hallen und GemÃ¤uer des Stahlwerks, durch BetonrÃ¶hren und Ã¼ber angelegte Rampen, durch enge und verwinkelte Kurven sowie knackige Anstiege hinauf und knifflige Abfahrten hinab. 




_... und abwÃ¤rts!..._

7,1 km und knapp 100 Hm pro Runde. Schon bei Tageslicht ein problematischer Cross-Country-Kurs, bei Nacht umso extremer. 
In verschiedenen Kategorien und Altersklassen wurde in den folgenden 24 Stunden um den Titel gekÃ¤mpft. Die meisten starteten in 2er, 4er oder 8er Teams und hatten dadurch die MÃ¶glichkeit, die Arbeit auf mehreren Schultern zu verteilen. Christian Volk hingegen ging im internationalen Feld der Solofahrer ins Rennen. Eine enorme Belastung, physisch wie psychisch. 




_Langsam wird es Abend..._

So musste der Fahrer der Turngesellschaft Boppard schnell feststellen, dass er das anfangs gezeigte Tempo die Nacht nicht wÃ¼rde durchhalten kÃ¶nnen und er auch die Pausen verlÃ¤ngern musste. Die Hitze des Tages hatte schon viele KÃ¶rner gekostet, hingegen musste die Konzentration in der Nacht zu 100% vorhanden sein, um keine StÃ¼rze zu provozieren. Hiervon sowie von MaterialschÃ¤den und Versorgungsproblemen blieb Volk aber glÃ¼cklicherweise verschont. 




_Wie Geister zogen die Biker des Nachts durch die alten Werkshallen der MaxhÃ¼tte _

Dank der optimalen Betreuung durch seine Begleitung konnte er auch wieder in den frÃ¼hen Morgenstunden âam Gashebel drehenâ und sich Runde fÃ¼r Runde Ã¼ber 8 PlÃ¤tze nach vorn arbeiten. Die letzten 5 Runden wurden aber die Schwersten. 
In der Hoffnung vielleicht noch einen Platz weiter nach vorn zu rÃ¼cken, gab Christian hier nochmal alles. 




_volle Power_

Das Vorhaben gelang ihm jedoch nicht. Als die Zielglocke ertÃ¶nte, hatte er knapp die Top 20 verpasst, konnte sich aber mit Platz 21 angesichts der gesundheitlichen Probleme im Vorfeld Ã¤uÃerst zufrieden zeigen. 48 Runden, d.h. knapp 350 km und 5000 Hm waren von ihm in den vergangenen 24 Stunden absolviert worden, die Heimfahrt Ã¼ber weitere 400 km durfte wieder motorisiert angetreten werden.


----------



## Chr!s (14. September 2011)

Uns steht ein Großereignis ins Haus, organisiert von unserem Top-Fahrer AMIR KABBANI!:

Weitere Infos gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/12/fade-away-session/


----------



## Chr!s (16. September 2011)

*TG verzeichnet Sturzrekord in Daun und Sieg beim SebaMed Bike Day*
(Fahrerfotos von www.mtb-fotos.com)

Fast einen Monat war es still um die MTB-Nachwuchsgruppen der TG Boppard und das mitten in der Saison. Man konnte förmlich von einer Sommerpause sprechen, doch im Training bereitete man sich weiter auf die nun folgenden Renntermine vor. Anfang des Monats absolvierten noch Lukas Schuth und Jens Lang den 9. Altenkirchener Sparkassen Biathlon und belegten nach 3 Runden und 2 Schießeinlagen die Plätze 9 und 7 in der Klasse der Junioren.
Jetzt aber folgte nun endlich das erste heiße Rennwochenende im September.
Den Anfang machte am Samstag Abend die RWE Bike Night in Daun, die im Rahmen des Vulkanbike-Festivals gleichzeitig als 4. Lauf zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup zählte. 



_(Foto: M. Kutschheit)_

Die Strecke war identisch, mit der des Vorjahres, jedoch waren die Hindernisse auf dem Stadtkurs in mehreren Kurven publikumsfreundlich neu angeordnet worden. So schickte man das Starterfeld gleich nach dem Start in eine Engstelle über eine hölzerne Welle und darauf 6 Treppenstufen hinunter. Die folgenden zwei Holzbrücken boten ebenfalls keine Möglichkeit eines Überholmanövers, erst auf dem Weg ins Parkhaus, dessen zwei Decks von oben nach unten durchfahren wurden, konnte man wieder Gas geben. Im Innern musste das Tempo hingegen wieder gedrosselt werden, um auf dem glatten Betonboden nicht den Grip zu verlieren. Sehr anschaulich verdeutlichte dies der Trainer den Kids bei der Streckenbesichtigung. Ebenso musste hierbei Eva Wagner auf einer der Brücken einen Sturz hinnehmen, dennoch stand sie später als eine der Ersten am Start und belegte in ihrem Rennen der U-13/w den 2. Platz!




Auf dem verkürzten Kurs starteten gleichzeitig die Fahrer der U-11. Dort belegte Elias Wagner nach 4 Runden in 10:37 Min. Rang 5.




Die Jungs der U-13 hatten bereits 5 Runden zu bewältigen. Florian Kutschheit und Rouven Pollmann feierten bei dieser Veranstaltung ihre Premiere im bundesoffenen Renngeschehen und schlossen nach 11:57 Min. und 12:50 Min. auf den Plätzen 7 und 11.







Bereits auf den offiziellen Kurs, der zusätzlich eine lange Abfahrt und einen ebenso langen Anstieg beinhaltete, ging die Klasse der U-15 Fahrer. Die Nervosität stand den Teilnehmern ins Gesicht geschrieben, denn der Start war auch hier schon entscheidend für eine spätere Platzierung. Wer weit vorn die Engstelle passieren konnte, hatte gute Karten. Diese Taktik wusste Tim Blaschzyk zu nutzen, der durch seine aktuelle Cup-Platzierung einen guten Startplatz besaß und auch dieses Rennen nach 14:19 Min. auf dem 8. Platz beendete. 




Ein Großteil der TG Fahrer stand jedoch aufgrund ihrer Nachmeldungen ziemlich weit hinten, wodurch man zum Einen das Nadelöhr nur langsam passieren und schließlich vor der ersten Brücke sogar eine fast halbminütige Standpause hinnehmen musste, weil ein recht unsicherer Fahrer das Hindernis nicht hinauffahren konnte und alle anderen damit blockierte. Waren die technischen Passagen endlich überwunden, hatte das Feld bereits einen uneinholbaren Vorsprung. Namentlich betroffen waren von diesen Verzögerungen Dominik Knopp, Marvin Meyer, Till Kaufmann und Sebastian Spitzlay. Dominik erhöhte leider noch die Sturzbilanz für die TG an gleicher Stelle wie zuvor der Trainer, konnte sich jedoch nach 15:55 Min. mit Platz 14 fast wieder ans Mittelfeld heran kämpfen. 




Marvin ging mit 16:49 Min. auf Platz 17 und Till kurz dahinter mit Platz 19 durchs Ziel. Sebastian folgte auf Rang 20.










7 Runden zählte schließlich das Rennen der Erwachsenenklassen. Aufgrund der späten Uhrzeit fand das Ganze schon bei völliger Dunkelheit statt. Eine ganz besondere Atmosphäre für ein solches Rennen. Lukas Schuth erreichte hier den 8. Platz bei der U-19, Christian Volk den 4. Rang bei den Senioren1.








Wie auch Sebastian Spitzlay stand Christian schon am nächsten Morgen an der nächsten Startlinie. Diesmal zum 2. SebaMed Bike Day in Boppard. Spitzenwetter und eine Top Organisation machten die Veranstaltung zu einem Genuss für alle. Sowohl Fahrer, als auch Zuschauer und Helfer hatten sichtlich den ganzen Tag über Freude. Dies spiegelte sich auch in den Ergebnissen wieder. Die Kurzstrecke über 28,8 Km und 670 HM bewältigte Sebastian in 2:04 Std. und belegte damit Rang 5 in der Klasse U-15.
Neben Christian Volk gingen weiterhin Lukas Frohwein und Felix Napp auf die Mitteldistanz des Heimrennens über 38,6 KM und 930 HM. Platz 7 hieß es nach dem Zieleinlauf jeweils für Christian (Sen1) und Felix (U-17) nach 1:53 Std. und 2:22 Std. Den größten Erfolg des Tages konnte Lukas verbuchen, der nach 2:01 Std. in der Klasse U-19 siegte!



_(Foto: C. Frohwein)_

Die Freude darüber konnten auch die direkt nach der Siegerehrung einsetzenden Gewitter nicht mehr trüben.


----------



## Chr!s (21. September 2011)

*Harte Positionskämpfe und Orientierungsschwierigkeiten beim 6. Gallahaan-Trail*
(Fotos von Jan Lüdicke)

Nur wenige Tage nach dem Heimrennen der TG Mountainbiker in Bad Salzig konnten sie eine weitere Veranstaltung im heimischen Bikerevier genießen. Der 6. Gallahaan-Trail in Oppenhausen lockte am dritten Septemberwochenende ca. 400 Teilnehmer in den Hunsrück, die sonntags trotz durchwachsenem Wetter die Marathonstrecken über 20, 43 oder 62 km unter die Stollen nahmen. 



_TG Biker beim Kids-Race in Oppenhausen_ 

Tags zuvor veranstaltete der Sportverein Eintracht Oppenhausen zusätzlich ein Kids-Race, bei welchem die jungen Biker die Messlatte für die Erwachsenen recht hoch legten. Gefahren wurde hierbei die Einführungsrunde des Gallahaan-Marathon über 2 km . 



_Start des ersten Rennens_ 

Die Jahrgänge 2003-2005 hatten die Distanz einmal zu bewältigen. Hier setzten von der TG Boppard Eric und Jan Pätzold gleich ein Zeichen und sicherten sich die Plätze 3 und 5!



_Platz 3 für Eric! (man beachte die weiblichen Fans im Hintergrund!)_ 




_Zieleinlauf von Jan_ 

Über 4 km führte die Distanz der Jahrgänge 2000-2003 mit Elias und Eva Wagner. Beim Start etwas eingeklemmt, konnte Elias den daraus entstandenen Abstand zum Führenden auf der relativ kurzen Distanz alleine im Wind nicht mehr schließen und belegte diesmal Rang 2 hinter Thomas Schuth aus Spay. 



_Der Abstand vergrößert sich..._ 

Eva folgte auf Platz 3 bei den Mädchen.



_Es geht bergauf..._ 




_Eine tolle Atmosphäre! Selbst die Schlusslichter werden bis ins Ziel angefeuert!_ 




_Nervosität vor dem Start des letzten Rennens!_

Im Rennen der Jahrgänge 1997-1999 begann Tim Blaschzyk vom Start weg sehr stark, sah jedoch aufgrund der windanfälligen Strecke von einem Alleingang ab und arbeitete im Folgenden mit dem später Zweitplatzierten zusammen. 



_Führungswechsel_

In der letzten der 3 Runden, zog Tim jedoch das Tempo an und vergrößerte den Abstand. Der Sieg für ihn nach knapp 15 Minuten.  Ebenfalls aufs Podest kletterte Marvin Meyer mit Platz 3, Till Kaufmann belegte Rang 4! 

Diese beiden ließen sich auch am nächsten Tag den Start auf der Marathonkurzstrecke nicht entgehen, wobei dieser nicht ganz unproblematisch verlief. Zumindest Till schien das Pech gepachtet zu haben, denn bereits vor dem Startschuss hatte er sich einen Platten eingefangen. 
Glücklicherweise konnte der Schaden noch über die Dauer der Einführungsrunde behoben werden, doch nachdem man sich ins Feld eingereiht hatte, war schon wenige hundert Meter später der zweite Plattfuß vorhanden. Auch dieser wurde repariert und Till startete die Aufholjagd aus den letzten Reihen. 
Eine starke Leistung zeigte ebenfalls auf dieser  Distanz Sebastian Spitzlay, der die 410 Hm schon nach 1:06 Std. hinter sich gebracht hatte. Marvin folgte knapp 12 Minuten dahinter.



_Das Ziel fest im Blick_

Aller technischen Defekte zum Trotz folgte Till hierauf nur 3 Minuten später.



_Zielsprint im Wiegetritt_

Insgesamt zeigten sich viele Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung überrascht ob ihrer Platzierung, da sie sich offensichtlich aufgrund fehlender oder unzureichender Streckenmarkierungen verfahren hatten. Ob Unbekannte des Nachts oder der Veranstalter selbst dafür verantwortlich waren, kann nicht gesagt werden, jedoch wirkte sich das Ganze verständlicherweise auch auf die Glaubwürdigkeit der Ergebnislisten aus. 
Auf der Langdistanz fiel der Problematik Lukas Frohwein zum Opfer, der sich nach einiger Zeit der Irrfahrt dazu überwinden musste, das Rennen schon nach 47 km zu beenden.
Sein Vater Jörg hatte wohl den Kompass dabei und erreichte auf gleicher Distanz nach 3:22 Std. problemlos das Ziel. Auf der Mittelstrecke war Christian Volk 2:03 Std. unterwegs und konnte pünktlich zum großen Regen das warme Zelt im Ziel betreten.



_Unglaublich, wo der Dreck überall hinkommt..._ (Foto: K. Kaufmann)




_Stolze Kids-Racer mit Trainer_


----------



## Chr!s (29. September 2011)

Amir's fade away session war ein voller Erfolg!

Hier ein Bericht mit den entsprechenden Fotos und einem coolen Video:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/29/fade-away-session-by-amir-kabbani-dem-neuen-sombrio-rider/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (19. Oktober 2011)

*TG Mountainbiker mit Erfolgsbilanz im Rheinland-MTB-Cup*

Mit den beiden Läufen in Herdorf und Büchel endeten im Oktober die Wettkämpfe um den diesjährigen Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup. Bei bestem Wetter konnten die Cross-Country-Piloten im vorletzten Lauf die Strecke rund um die Skihütte am Wolf genießen, wie sie nun schon seit 25 Jahren den Austragungsort dieses spannenden Wettkampfsports darstellt. Mit ihren Ergebnissen setzten auch die Biker der TG Boppard noch mal feste Grundsteine für ihre Platzierung im Gesamtcup. Eva Wagner erlangte auf dem verkürzten Kurs für die jüngeren Klassen Platz 2 bei den weiblichen Fahrern unter 13 Jahren, ihr Bruder Elias erzielte auf gleichem Kurs Rang 5 in der U-11. Tim Blaschzyk musste in der U-15 auf dem offiziellen Parcours hingegen sein bislang schlechtestes Punkteergebnis im Cup hinnehmen, erreichte im stark besetzten Feld jedoch Rang 7. Ähnliche Schwierigkeiten bekam ebenfalls Christian Volk in der Senioren1-Klasse, der sich nach einigen Fahrfehlern und Orientierungsschwierigkeiten erneut mit Platz 4 begnügen musste. 
Das Pech wiederholte sich für ihn ebenfalls beim Finale in Büchel, als ihn bereits in der ersten Runde auf dem nassen und windigen Rundkurs ein Hinterraddefekt bis ans Ende des Feldes zurückwarf und er in der folgenden Aufholjagd kaum noch bis in Sichtweite der Konkurrenz zurückfand. Damit war für ihn die letzte Chance im 2011er Gesamtcup das Podest zu besteigen vertan. Alle weiteren Fahrer der TG hingegen konnten ihre Leistungen aus den vorigen Läufen beim Finale bestätigen und damit eine beachtliche Erfolgsbilanz ziehen. 



_Die Truppe in Büchel_ (Foto: F. Pätzold)

Wie  Christian Volk in der Senioren 1 Klasse konnte ebenso Tim Blaschzyk in der U-15 den 4. Platz im Gesamtcup verbuchen! Ein großartiges Resultat angesichts der starken Konkurrenz in dieser Klasse. Elias Wagner erreichte nahezu zu die gleiche Punktzahl wie Tim, für ihn blieb in seiner Klasse U-11 jedoch der 6. Platz bestehen. Mit ihrem dritten Platz beim Rennen in Büchel erklomm Eva Wagner ebenso den 3. Podestplatz/ U-13w in der Gesamtwertung des Rheinland-MTB-Cups.



_Siegerehrung U-13/w, Eva Wagner auf Rang 3_ (Foto: A. Blaschzyk)

Mit den Brüdern Jan und Eric Pätzold warf die TG schließlich noch zwei heiße Eisen ins Feuer der Bambini und Kids-Rennen. Wie bereits in Herdorf raste Eric auch in Büchel bei der U-9 auf Platz 3, sein Bruder Jan in der U-7 sogar auf Platz 2! Auch in der Gesamtwertung konnte Eric damit aufs Podest klettern.



_Ein neues Trikot beflügelt: Jan flitzt in Büchel auf Rang 2 _(Foto: F. Pätzold)




_Eric auch im Cup auf dem Podium. Es siegte Paula Viehoff vor Carla Wagner._ (Foto: F. Pätzold)

Gesponsert vom Zeitnehmer Time & Voice wurde gleichfalls eine Vereinswertung im Verlauf der 6 Rennen des Cups durchgeführt. Hierin wurden jeweils die schnellsten Fahrer eines Vereins in den Klassen U-11, U-13 und U-15 zusammen gewertet. Hier konnte die TG Boppard den Sieg im Gesamtcup mit nach Hause nehmen und wurde damit für ihre hervorragende Nachwuchsarbeit im Cross-Country-Sport ausgezeichnet.



_Eva, Tim und Elias nehmen die Trophäe für den Sieger in der Vereinswertung in Empfang_ (Foto: A. Blaschzyk)


----------



## Chr!s (2. November 2011)

Die Übergangsperiode ist vorbei, es startet unser 

*Wintertraining* 

zentraler Trainingstermin ist somit
*
Freitag, 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Großsporthalle "Auf der Zeil", 56154 Boppard*

Wir sehn uns!


----------



## JanE (3. November 2011)

Hallo an alle Koblenzer Biker,

hier kommt für Euch ein kurzes Update über den Verlauf der Unterschriftensammlung für die DIMB IG Koblenz.

Bisher wurden ca. 200 Unterstützerunterschriften für ein legales Singletrailnetzwerk im Koblenzer Stadtwald im Canyon Showroom abgegeben.

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bereits unterschrieben haben.

Es ist geplant die gesammelten Unterschriften im Beisein der lokalen Presse an den Koblenzer Oberbürgermeister zu übergeben um dadurch auf unsere Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen.

Dass man hierbei mit 1000 statt 200 Unterschriften einen besseren Eindruck macht ist denke ich jedem klar.

1000 Unterschriften stehen für ungefähr 1% der Bevölkerung von Koblenz.

Wenn man sich anschaut was mittlerweile in den Wäldern rund um die Stadt an Mountainbikern unterwegs ist sollte es doch möglich sein 1000 Unterschriften zu sammeln.

Deshalb hier nochmal der Appell an Euch alle: druckt Euch das obenstehende Formular aus - sammelt in Eurem Freundes- und Verwandtenkreis - trotzt selbst der Oma eine Unterschrift ab und gebt das ausgefüllte Formular im Canyon Showroom ab!

1.000 Unterschriften. Das ist das Ziel.

Ich hoffe dass möglichst viele von Euch dabei mithelfen dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## kaot93 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Da die Seite vom Bikepark jetzt auf Trailhunter umleitet wollte ich fragen, ob es eine andere Quelle für Infos über den Park gibt.
Die DownTheHill seite hat ja meines Wissens der Flo geleitet, aber da es ihn ja nach Österreich verschlagen hat denke ich, wären ein paar Infos nicht schlecht.

Viele Grüße und Frohes Neues!
Basti


----------



## Chr!s (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,

zusätzlich zu unserem Hallentermin 
_freitags, ab 19:30 Uhr in der Großsporthalle auf der Zeil in Boppard_, 
können wir ab sofort eine weitere Trainingsmöglichkeit 
*
Mittwochs, 18:00 Uhr - 20:00 Uhr in der Realschule Marienberg, Boppard*

anbieten.
Dieser zeitlich etwas frühere Termin ermöglicht es nun auch den "Kleinen" über den Winter zu trainieren, ebenso denjenigen, die freitags keine Zeit haben. Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Chr!s (29. Januar 2012)

... und seit vergangener Woche steht uns auch ein Kraft- bzw. Fitnessraum in der Großsporthalle auf der Zeil in Boppard zur Verfügung.
Für Jungs und Mädels ab 16 Jahren bieten wir also künftig auch ein mountainbikespezifisches *Krafttraining* an den Geräten:

*Termin: donnerstags, 19:00 Uhr - 21:00 Uhr*



Voranmeldung wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (26. März 2012)

*Frühlingserwachen...*

auch bei der TG Boppard und ihren Mountainbikern!
Die ersten richtig warmen Tage in diesem Jahr locken derzeit unzählige Fahrradbegeisterte wieder nach draußen. So beendeten auch die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard das Hallentraining über den Winter und nahmen die ersten Kilometer im Gelände unter die Stollen. 




Neben Grundlageneinheiten zählte natürlich auch die Fahrtechnik zum Pflichtprogramm. Ausreichend Herausforderungen boten hierfür unsere heimischen Weinberge im Bopparder Hamm.




Erste Gelegenheiten, sich mit den Gleichgesinnten im Wettkampf zu messen hatte man bei den Läufen des Rothaus-Poisonbike-Cups, wo die TG in Büchel von Till Kaufmann und in Adenau von Christian Volk vertreten wurde. Glücklich, wer sich hierfür im Winter gut vorbereiten konnte. Voller Eifer geht es bereits am nächsten Sonntag zum Finallauf der Serie in Boos.

Mit vereinten Kräften beteiligten sich die Mountainbiker auch bei der "Dreck weg" - Aktion der Stadt Boppard! Anstelle des Trainings begab man sich mit Müllsäcken und Handschuhen bewaffnet entlang des Bikeparks und im Marienberger Park auf die Suche nach achtlos weggeworfenen Gegenständen, die wirklich gar nichts in der Natur zu suchen haben. Leider wurden wir all zu oft fündig, wie man unschwer erkennen kann:




Neben Papier, Flaschen und unendlich vielen Zigaretten fanden wir verrostete Eimer und Fässer, Rollläden, Bauschutt, eine Badewanne und sogar einen Videorecorder inklusive Kassette. Wer macht sich denn heute noch die Mühe den Kram extra in den Wald zu karren, wenn man das alles doch kostenlos auf dem Wertstoffhof abgenommen bekommt?
Hinzu kamen etliche Tüten mit Hundekot, die anstelle des Mülleimers ihren Platz entlang der Wege und im Wald fanden.
Großes Lob an Alle, die mitgeholfen haben, diesen Müll aufzusammeln!

Durch die Bestellung von teilgesponserten Radsportbekleidungssätzen in den XC/MA-Gruppen der MTB-Abteilung, ermöglicht die TG Boppard nun auch allen anderen Interessierten die Bestellung hochwertiger Radsportbekleidung von Acton-Sports zu äußerst günstigen Stückpreisen. Diese ergeben sich aus der beabsichtigten Gesamtbestellung und der großartigen Unterstützung des Vereins sowie mehrerer Firmen. 
Bei der Jahreshauptversammlung der TG, konnte die MTB-Abteilungsleitung endlich den Entwurf der TG-Radsportbekleidung präsentieren. Die Vorbereitungen und Planung hatten mehr als 1 Jahr in Anspruch genommen. 
Die Kleidung kann von Interessenten noch bis Ende März anprobiert und bestellt werden. Weitere Infos gibt's unter [email protected]


----------



## Chr!s (2. Mai 2012)

*Canyon Eliminator MTB-Race in Koblenz*

Im Rahmen seiner Saisonauftaktveranstaltung GranFondo richtete der Koblenzer Fahrradhersteller Canyon neben vielen interessanten Ausstellungen und einigen geführten Touren am vergangenen Wochenende auch die Deutschlandpremiere des sogenannten Cross-Country-Eliminator aus. Bei diesem Wettkampf handelt es sich um ein Ausscheidungsrennen über mehrere Läufe auf einem Rundkurs von ca. 900 m. Die Strecke beinhaltet mehrere Hindernisse, teilweise natürlicher Art, manche jedoch künstlich. Mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung von Koblenzer Radsportvereinen, allen voran der RCW Koblenz-Arzheim, wurde in den letzten Monaten rund um den Firmensitz von Canyon ein anspruchsvoller Parcours geschaffen, der selbst die eigens angereisten Worldcupfahrer der Teams Topeak Ergon und Ergon 24 fordern konnte. Neben mehreren Rampen, Hügeln und Anliegern brachte zusätzlich der ständig wechselnde Untergrund die Fahrer ins Schwitzen. Besonders der tiefe Schotter erforderte Kraft und gleichzeitig Balance.
Die TG Boppard schickte Till Kaufmann, Marvin Meyer und Christian Volk in die Stadt an Rhein und Mosel, für sie fast ein Heimspiel das Rennen in seiner Ausführung für alle neu. 
In der Qualifikation, welche gegen 18:00 Uhr gestartet wurde, gingen die Teilnehmer zunächst nach Startnummern sortiert mit halbminütigem Abstand als Einzelverfolger auf eine Runde und setzten die erste zeitliche Marke. Auf diesen Werten basierend, ergab sich die Zusammenstellung des folgenden Viertelfinales, bestehend aus mehreren Läufen zu je 8 Fahrern, von denen immer die schnellsten 4 das Halbfinale erreichen konnten. Weil die Unterteilung der Altersklassen in der Zusammenstellung der Läufe keine Rolle spielte, konnten sich hierbei Startaufstellungen ergeben, die eine Spanne von 15  50 Jahren aufwiesen. So hatten auch Kaufmann und Meyer als U-17/ Hobby Fahrer in ihrem zweiten Lauf recht schnell das Nachsehen und mussten sich den älteren Konkurrenten geschlagen geben. In der Endwertung erreichten sie jedoch die Plätze 5 und 6 in ihrer Altersklasse.
Volk hatte ebenfalls zu kämpfen, lag er im Viertelfinale noch in der ersten der beiden zu fahrenden Runden lange auf Platz 5. Zu Beginn der Zweiten konnte er sich jedoch auf den wichtigen 4. Rang vorschieben und erreichte das Halbfinale. Dort standen nun 3 Runden an, welche in der Dämmerung und bei wechselhaftem Aprilwetter sehr schwer wurden. Aus diesem Durchgang konnten nur die beiden schnellsten Fahrer weiterkommen. Beim Start eingeklemmt, wurde recht schnell klar, dass Volk nicht dabei sein würde.
Aufgrund eines starken Gewitters musste  der Veranstalter letztlich die beiden Finalläufe absagen und die Endergebnisse aus den bereits gefahrenen Zeiten errechnen. In der Masters Lizenz Klasse belegte Christian Volk (Co-Team Fuji Bikes Rockets) somit den 2. Platz hinter dem amtierenden Deutschen Marathon Meister Max Friedrich (Team Ergon 24).



_(v.l.n.r.) Siegerehrung der Masters Lizenzklasse: Christian Volk, Max Friedrich, Hans-Jürgen Hentschel_
(Foto: L. Geisbüsch)


----------



## Chr!s (9. Mai 2012)

*Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike in Emmelshausen und 1. Lauf zum RMC in Pracht*

Wer hoffte, vielleicht in diesem Jahr die verschiedenen Distanzen beim Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike in Emmelshausen trocken bewältigen zu können, wurde bereits am ersten Tag des Bike-Wochenendes eines Besseren belehrt. Schon die Kinder-Rennen rund um das Zentrum am Platz fanden samstags in strömendem Regen statt.



_Redmanns auf dem nassen Weg ins Ziel_ (Foto: S. Pätzold)

Die Temperaturen zeigten sich ebenso wenig frühlingshaft, sodass die kleinen Biker sowie ihre zahlreichen Fans am Streckenrand ihre liebe Not hatten, sich warm und einigermaßen trocken zu halten. Im ersten Lauf der Klassen 2005-2007 zeigte Jan Pätzold die richtige Taktik und hielt Kontakt zur Spitze, um sie kurz vor dem Ziel zu übernehmen. 
Der erste Sieg für ihn und die TG Boppard an diesem Tag. Es blieb bei diesem, es folgten jedoch weitere gute Resultate. Hierfür sorgten Elias Wagner und Tim Dommershausen, die in ihren beiden Läufen jeweils den 2. Platz belegten. Elias setzte mehrere Angriffe, es gelang ihm jedoch nicht, am Führenden vorbeizuziehen, der immer ein wachsames Auge nach hinten hatte. Lediglich 3 Sek. fehlten schließlich. Bei Tim in der ältesten Klasse waren es schließlich 3 Minuten, die der spätere Gewinner auf den 8 km herausfahren konnte. Hierbei muss erwähnt werden, dass dieser ein für sein Alter erkennbar akzelerierter Sportler war. Der Größenunterschied also immens. Dennoch sicherte sich Tim Platz 2 und konnte seinerseits auf den Drittplatzierten einen großen Abstand von über 1 Minute herausfahren. 



_Tim sichert seinen 2. Platz nach hinten_ (Foto: S. Pätzold)

In der Mädchenwertung kämpfte Eva Wagner trotz Defekts bis zum Schluss und erreichte laufend das Ziel. Ebenfalls Rang 2! Für weitere Platzierungen der TG sorgten Tim Aschenbrenner (Platz 8), Lars Redmann (Platz 8), Nils Redmann (Platz 9) und Eric Pätzold (Platz 11).



_Die Kids mit Übungsleiter beim Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike_ (Foto: S. Pätzold)


Am Tage der Marathonstrecken erwartete die TG-Fahrer ebenfalls lang anhaltender Regen, der zwar pünktlich zum Start aufhörte, jedoch zentimetertiefen Schlamm zurückgelassen hatte. Diesen durchpflügten die insgesamt mehr als 500 Teilnehmer und kämpften mit den Rutschbahnen bergab sowie den schwierigen Bergaufpassagen, die häufig nur schiebend bewältigt werden konnten. Auf der Funstrecke über 22 km und 550 HM zeigte Lukas Frohwein wieder einmal Biss und hielt sich lange in Schlagdistanz auf die Spitze. Letztlich reichte es für Rang 9 in der Gesamtwertung und Rang 3 bei den Männern! Sebastian Spitzlay belegte in der Junioren-Kategorie Platz 6, Frank Pätzold bei den Senioren1 Rang 9. Die Kurzdistanz über 40 km und 990 HM nahmen Christian Volk und Jörg Frohwein in Angriff und schlossen mit den Plätzen 12 und 19 in ihren Altersklassen.




_1. Lauf zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup in Pracht - eine einzige Rutschpartie_ (Foto: A. Blaschzyk)

Zum ersten Lauf des Rheinland-MTB-Cups in Pracht war am gleichen Tage Tim Blaschzyk angereist, der aufgrund der an diesem Wochenende dort stattfindenden Bundesnachwuchssichtung einen denkbar ungünstigen Startplatz zugewiesen bekam. Als Hobbyfahrer stand er in letzter Reihe hinter den Lizenzfahrern, bei einer Masse von 63 Fahrern in der U-15 Klasse. Auch hier forderte neben der überaus anspruchsvollen Strecke der Regen seinen Tribut. Es kam zu heftigen Stürzen und dadurch bedingten Staus, die Tim ebenfalls keine Möglichkeit boten, auf dem engen Terrain an den Konkurrenten vorbeizufahren. Dennoch gab er alles und erreichte in der Gesamtwertung Platz 48. Unter den Hobbyfahrern bedeutete dies Platz 3!



_Es war doch etwas zu viel... Matsch._ (Foto: A. Blaschzyk)


----------



## Chr!s (15. Juni 2012)

*Durch Tiefen und Höhen - Die TG Mountainbiker im Juni*

Schon von ihrer Veranstaltungsform, aber auch von den Wetterverhältnissen her waren es zwei verschieden Wettkämpfe, welche die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard in der ersten Junihälfte besuchten. Zum Einen den 2. Lauf des  Rheinland-MTB-Cups in Betzdorf, zum Anderen den heimischen Canyon Rhein-Hunsrück MTB-Marathon in Rhens. Ebenso unterschiedlich gestalteten sich auch die Resultate, die man  mit nach Hause brachte.



_Tills Kurventechnik_ (Foto: Dirk Traupe)

Der völlig verschlammte und von den Vorrennen zerfahrene Rundkurs in Betzdorf forderte etliche Opfer. Stürze, Materialschäden und Verletzungen waren an der Tagesordnung. Dennoch bissen sich die Teilnehmer durch und bezwangen die teils anspruchsvoll gesteckten Strecken rund um den Scheuerberg.  So mussten sich Eric und Jan Pätzold im Kids-Rennen aus den hinteren Startpositionen die Ränge 11 und 13 schwer erkämpfen und auch in der U-17 Hobbyklasse gingen Marvin Meyer und Till Kaufmann aus der letzten Startreihe ins Rennen. Für sie kamen die Plätze 7 und 8 zustande.  



_Marvin im Ziel_ (Foto: Dirk Traupe)




_Eva im Ziel_ (Foto: Dirk Traupe)

Bei den Damen U-13 fuhr Eva Wagner auf Rang 5 und auf den 4. Platz bei den Schülern U-15/ Hobby fegte Tim Blaschzyk.




_Tim am Start_ (Foto: A. Blaschzyk)

Es war das erste Rennen, welches die Nachwuchsfahrer der TG in der langersehnten professionellen TG-Radsportbekleidung der Firma Acton-Sports bestreiten durften. Mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung des Vereins sowie den Sponsoren Seba Pharma, Elektrohaus Brockamp, Autohaus Tumbi Schmidt, Schottel, Fahrradstudio Lüdicke, Kochhan, Blumen Pätzold sowie der Wein- und Sektkellerei Schneider, hatte die Abteilung Mountainbike nach 18 Monaten der Planung und Entwicklung die Vereinsfahrer endlich zu Beginn des Monats mit den Bekleidungssätzen ausstatten können.




_Vorfreude auf den Marathon - Vorm Start in Rhens_ (Foto: M. Kutschheit)

Diese dürften neben dem idealen Wetter und den bekannten heimischen Gefilden auch ein Ansporn gewesen sein, beim Marathon in Rhens für schöne Ergebnisse zu sorgen. Auf der 35 km Distanz gingen die Biker ins Rennen, teilweise begleitet von den Übungsleitern Frank Pätzold, Jan Lüdicke und Jens Lang, welche den Kids in vielen Fällen die Ideallinie vorgeben konnten. Bei den Elite Männern fuhr Lukas Frohwein nach 1:44 Std. auf Rang 16. Nach ebenfalls schnellen 1:50 Std. kehrte Dominik Knopp mit 800 Höhenmetern in den Beinen zurück und erreichte in seiner Altersklasse U-17 den 8. Platz. Nur wenige Minuten später erreichte bereits Sebastian Spitzlay das Ziel, der in Betzdorf von der Defekthexe heimgesucht worden war. In Rhens hielt diesmal das Material und er fuhr in der U-15 Klasse den 5. Platz ein. Einen hervorragenden 4. Platz belegte bei seinem ersten Rennen in dieser Saison überraschend Lukas Schuth in der Klasse U-19. Bei seiner Premiere im Marathon konnte sich ebenfalls Florian Kutschheit (U-15) über einen guten 8. Platz freuen, Till Kaufmann und Marvin Meyer schlossen auf den Plätzen 10 und 11 in der starken U-17 Klasse.
Wieder einmal eine durchaus gelungene Veranstaltung, so der allgemeine Tenor, bei der die TG erneut starke Präsenz zeigen konnte.


----------



## Chr!s (27. August 2012)

Zum Ende der Sommerferien gabs ein Fest. Sozusagen als Wiedereinstieg ins Training (und ins neue Schuljahr) trafen sich unsere Fahrer mit ihren Eltern und Geschwistern im Anschluss an eine gemütliche Trainingseinheit in Spay zum Grillen. Top-Wetter, leckere Würstchen, Steaks und Salate und jede Menge guter Laune verhalfen allen zu einem schönen Nachmittag. 


DVBT sei Dank waren wir dazu noch in der Lage, die grandiose Fahrt von Sabine Spitz in London beim Grillen live mitzuverfolgen!

Es war ein schönes Event, was sicherlich wiederholt wird. Klar, dass bei der fast vollständigen Anwesenheit ein Gruppenfoto nicht fehlen durfte:


----------



## Chr!s (6. September 2012)

_*Ergebnisse der TG-Mountainbiker beim Gallahaan-Trail*_
(Fotos: S. PÃ¤tzold)




_StartgetÃ¼mmel_

Entgegen der Redewendung âdas verflixte siebte Jahrâ, konnte die 7. Auflage des Mountainbike-Events in Oppenhausen mit perfekter Organisation und reibungslosem Ablauf Ã¼berzeugen. Im JublilÃ¤umsjahr des SVE-Oppenhausen zeigte sich auch Petrus gewillt, dem Gallahaan-Trail ideales Bikewetter zu schenken, sodass wieder hunderte von Mountainbikern in den HunsrÃ¼ck kamen. 375 an der Zahl.



_Konzentration vor dem Start_

SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich durften hier die Fahrer der TG Boppard nicht fehlen. Den Auftakt bildeten am ersten Tag des Veranstaltungswochenendes die Rennen der Kinderklassen auf der EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde des Marathon.



_Eric sieht das Ziel_

Die BrÃ¼der Eric und Jan PÃ¤tzold erreichten hier auf der 2 km Runde nach schnellen 6:30 Min die PlÃ¤tze 2 und 3 und konnten als erste das Siegerpodest erklimmen.



_Siegerehrung_

Ãber 4 km fÃ¼hrte das Rennen der JÃ¤hrgÃ¤nge 2001 bis 2003. Hier gewann Elias Wagner bei den Jungs nach 10:42 Min. Auf Platz 4 folgte bereits Tim Aschenbrenner. Lars und Nils Redmann belegten im gleichen Lauf die PlÃ¤tze 8 und 10.



_Ein Schluck aus der Pulle - Tim Aschenbrenner hat's geschafft_

Auf den 6 km der JahrgÃ¤nge 1998-2000 konnte Sebastian Spitzlay nach 13:25 Min. den zweiten Rang einfahren, ebenso Eva Wagner bei den Frauen. Bei Tim Blaschzyk hatte die Defekthexe gleich zwei mal zugeschlagen und einen sicheren Podestplatz zunichte gemacht. Trotzdem fÃ¼r ihn Platz 4. 



_Fix und Foxi_




_Die glÃ¼cklichen Finisher und Betreuer beim Kids-Race_

Manche hatten von diesem Rennen anscheinend noch nicht genug und so starteten sie gleich am nÃ¤chsten Tag erneut. Diesmal auf den Marathondistanzen Ã¼ber 20, 43 oder 62 km. Bei recht frischen Temperaturen aber durchaus trockenem Untergrund gingen die Biker in die WettkÃ¤mpfe. 
Auf der Kurzdistanz mit 410 Hm erreichte Sebastian Spitzlay nach 1:07 Std. Platz 5 in der Klasse U-15, Till Kaufmann folgte kurz dahinter mit Platz 6 bei den U-17 Fahrern. Auch Elias Wagner war erneut gestartet und erreichte als jÃ¼ngster Teilnehmer im Feld Platz 11 bei den U-15. Seine Schwester Eva belegte Rang 19 bei den Frauen.

1200 Hm hatten die Fahrer der Mitteldistanz zu Ã¼berwinden, Lukas und JÃ¶rg Frohwein spulten sie in 2:22 Std. ab und belegten die RÃ¤nge 10 und 18 in ihren Altersklassen. Ebenso hatte sich Marvin Meyer in Begleitung von Frank PÃ¤tzold auf die Strecke begeben und konnte in der U-17 einen respektablen 4. Platz einfahren.

Die Langstrecke Ã¼ber 1860 Hm nahm Christian Volk unter die Stollen und schloss mit Rang 16 bei den Sen1.




_Die Finisher der Marathon Distanzen_


----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2012)

*Es ist wieder soweit!*

Ende September steigt im Bike-Park Boppard erneut das Mega-Event von unserem Vereinskollegen Amir Kabbani.
Es werden wieder etliche Größen aus der Dirt- und Freerideszene erwartet.
Freut euch auf eine riesige Show über den ganzen Tag!

Weiterhin ist Amir in verschiedenen Video- und Fernsehprojekten zu sehen. Vor kurzem hat er sein im Bike-Park gedrehtes Video 
*"In the woods"* veröffentlicht. Ein Bericht und natürlich das Video findet ihr hier. 
Dazu strahlt das *ZDF* in diesem Monat mehrmals einen Beitrag über Mountainbiken Extrem aus, in welchem Amir zusammen mit der Moderatorin durch die Sendung führt. Absolut sehenswert. 
Hier gehts zu den Sendeterminen.


----------



## Chr!s (18. September 2012)

*TG Mountainbiker kämpfen in heimischem Revier*

Eine Woche nach dem meteorologischen Herbstbeginn setzte sich in diesem Jahr der Sommer noch einmal richtig durch. Pünktlich zum 3. SebaMed Bike Day in Boppard und damit dem Heimrennen der TG Mountainbiker.



_Fototermin mit Sponsor_ (Foto: C. Metzner)




_Fahrerbriefing vor dem Start_ (Foto: C. Metzner)

Auch offensichtlich große Bemühungen von Gegnern der Veranstaltung in den Tagen vor und sogar während der Veranstaltung konnten die Freude der knapp 700 Marathonis nicht trüben, die sich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf die traumhaften Strecken durch den Hunsrück und das Mittelrheintal begeben durften. Letztlich 614 wurden im Ziel schließlich gewertet. Neben den material- und gesundheitsbedingten Ausfällen dürften zu dieser Zahl die zuvor beschriebenen Neider der Veranstaltung einen Beitrag geleistet haben, indem sie einige Teilnehmer auf falsche Pfade gelenkt hatten.
Den Aktionen zum Opfer fiel auch Christian Volk, der sich auf der Langdistanz über 62 km und 1600 Hm zusammen mit einer Gruppe unterhalb von Holzfeld verfuhr und neben einem Sturz zuvor nun auch noch eine zeitliche Einbuße hinzunehmen hatte. Letztlich reichte es nach 3:06 Std. für Platz 8 in der Rheinland-Meisterschaftswertung bei den Sen1/ Lizenz.
Auf der Mitteldistanz über 40 km und 960 Hm schrammte Lukas Frohwein nur knapp an der 2 Stunden Marke vorbei und erreichte bei den Männern Rang 16.




_Rouven in erster Startreihe_ (Foto: M. Rüdesheim)

Die Masse der TG-Fahrer begab sich auf die Kurzdistanz über 28 km und 670 Hm. Hier zeigte Rouven Pollmann bei seinem erst zweiten Rennen, was in ihm steckt und fuhr nach nur 1:34 Std. auf Rang 5 in der U-15/Hobby Klasse. Da auf dieser Distanz für die Jahrgänge 96-99/Lizenz ebenfalls die Rheinland-Meisterschaft ausgetragen wurde, ist es im Vergleich erfreulich festzustellen, dass Rouven hier das Podest im Blick hatte. Es wäre Platz 4 mit nur 26 Sek. Rückstand auf Rang 3 gewesen. 
Auf den weiteren Plätzen folgten in der gleichen Altersklasse Tim Blaschzyk (11), Sebastian Spitzlay (14), Florian Kutschheit (19) und Tim Dommershausen (22). In der Klasse U-17 erreichten Till Kaufmann und Marvin Meyer die Ränge 13 und 15. In der U-19 teilten sich Felix Napp und Lukas Schuth die Ränge 5 und 6 und auch bei den Senioren1 erreichte die TG die Top 10, mit Frank Pätzold auf Rang 9.


----------



## Chr!s (27. September 2012)

*1. MTB-Rennen âRund um den Steinerkopfâ und Bezirksmeisterschaften in Arzheim*

Zuletzt hatte es vor 4 Jahren ein MTB-Rennen in Arzheim gegeben, damals noch als Finale im Rahmen des Poisonbike-Cup. Zwischenzeitlich hatte der bekannte Radclub âWanderlustâ Arzheim aber den Auftakt zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup in einem Rennen um die Sporthalle Oberwerth sowie in dieser Saison die Deutschlandpremiere des Eliminator Race beim Radhersteller Canyon ausgerichtet. Doch am vergangenen Sonntag war es endlich soweit, es fand wieder ein Rennen in Arzheim selbst statt! 



_Startaufstellung der U-13, U-15 und U-17 Fahrer_ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)

Zum ersten Mal sollte es diesmal âRund um den Steinerkopfâ gehen, einem Kurs Ã¼ber 5,8 km mit knapp 120 HM. Fahrtechnisch nicht wirklich fordernd aber dennoch sehr krÃ¤ftezehrend, denn ein GroÃteil der Strecke fÃ¼hrte Ã¼ber den TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz âSchmidtenhÃ¶heâ und damit Ã¼ber zerfahrene Panzerwellen und SchotterstraÃen. Dazu kamen einige FreiflÃ¤chen mit Steigungen, in denen der Wind ungehindert angreifen konnte. Und der blies heftig, denn die Witterung zeigte doch einen deutlichen Herbsttrend. Man fragte sich, ob dies der Grund fÃ¼r die Starterzahl war, welche zum Leidwesen des Veranstalters erschreckend gering ausfiel.
Somit konnte jeder Teilnehmer in den Platzierungen profitieren und die TG stellte mit 14 Startern das zweitgrÃ¶Ãte Starterfeld hinter dem veranstaltenden RCW dar.



_Tim on tour_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Im ersten Rennen des Tages waren gegen 10:00 Uhr die Klassen U-13 bis U-17 gefordert. Tim Dommershausen hieÃ der Schnellste TG-Sportler in der U-13 Klasse, der mit 17:12 Min. und einer Runde auf Platz 6 fuhr. Nils und Lars Redmann folgten auf den PlÃ¤tzen 10 und 13.



_Lars im Endspurt_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Bei den Damen erreichte Eva Wagner in der gleichen Altersklasse nach 24:34 Min. den 2. Rang. Aufgrund der Entscheidung des Beauftragten vom RV RlP, in dieser Klasse auch die Kinder ohne Lizenz in die Wertung der Bezirksmeisterschaft des Radsportbezirks Koblenz aufzunehmen, konnten sich Tim und Eva dazu noch Ã¼ber den Vizemeistertitel freuen!



_Tim ist Vizemeister..._ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)




... Eva auch! (Foto: L. Kaufmann)




_Start und Auffahrunfall im Hintergrund_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

In der Klasse der U-15 entlud Rouven Pollmann seinen Frust einer etwas stressigen Anreise Ã¼bers Pedal und donnerte nach 2 Runden in 30:05 Min. auf Platz 2. Ihm auf den Fersen der nÃ¤chste TG Fahrer, Sebastian Spitzlay, der nun ebenfalls das Treppchen besteigen durfte.



_Rouven und Sebastian, Platz 2 und 3 U-15/H_ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)




_Marvin und Till, Duo infernale_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Bei der U-17 zeigte die Rundentafel fÃ¼r Marvin Meyer und Till Kaufmann eine groÃe 3. Die Glocke ertÃ¶nte fÃ¼r die beiden nach knapp 50 Minuten und auch sie hatten fÃ¼r zwei weitere PodestplÃ¤tze gesorgt. Rang 2 fÃ¼r Marvin und 3 fÃ¼r Till.



_Weitere PodestplÃ¤tze fÃ¼r uns_ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)




_Jens gibt Gummi_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Ab 11:00 Uhr gingen nun die Erwachsenen auf den offiziellen Rundkurs und hatten noch ein paar Kurven mehr zu drehen als die Jugend zuvor. Im Rennen der Hobbyherren ging Jens Lang fÃ¼r die TG auf die Strecke, spulte die 6 Runden in 1:50 Std. ab und erreichte damit Rang 4! In der Klasse Sen1/H startete weiterhin Frank PÃ¤tzold und finishte auf Rang 9.



_Frank am Ziel seiner TrÃ¤ume_ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)

HeiÃ ersehnt von vielen kleinen Sportlern startete man gegen 13:00 Uhr endlich auch die Kinderrennen Ã¼ber eine kurze Runde entlang des Start/Zielbereichs. Jan PÃ¤tzold lieÃ vom Start weg keinen Zweifel Ã¼ber die spÃ¤tere Reihenfolge aufkommen und siegte nach 2 Runden in 4:32 Min. in der Klasse U-9.




_Jan kann strahlen_ (Foto: H. Hentschel)


Elias Wagner startete Ã¼ber 3 Runden und festigte von Beginn an seine Verfolgerposition auf den Ersten. Nach 5:44 Min. hatte er den zweiten Platz inne. Da auch hier in der U-11 die Bezirksmeisterschaft ausgefahren wurde, durfte sich Elias ebenfalls Ã¼ber den Vizemeistertitel freuen.



_Da glÃ¤nzen die Augen..!_ (Foto: H. Hentschel)

Das letzte Rennen des Tages bestritten die Lizenzklassen der Erwachsenen. Christian Volk ging hier ebenfalls Ã¼ber 6 Runden, erreichte nach 1:30 Std. bei den Sen1 Rang 3 und fuhr in der Bezirksmeisterschaft den Titel ein.



_Podium der Lizenzklasse Sen1_ (Foto: H. Hentschel)


Die Veranstaltung allgemein, vor Allem die familiÃ¤re AtmosphÃ¤re hat allen Anwesenden der TG, nicht nur den Fahrern, sondern auch deren Begleitern sehr gefallen. Solche Rennen in der nahen Umgebung sind eine Bereicherung fÃ¼r unsere Nachwuchssportler, bringen Motivation und Freude am Sport. Umso Ã¤rgerlicher ist es dann fÃ¼r einen Veranstalter festzustellen, dass selbst aus der Region und den vielen ansÃ¤ssigen Radsportvereinen dem Rennen nur wenig Interesse entgegengebracht wird und man hierdurch sogar finanzielle EinbuÃen zu verzeichnen hat. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die positive Mundpropaganda wirkt und sich im nÃ¤chsten Jahr mehr Mountainbiker âRund um den Steinerkopfâ im Wettkampf messen. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Chr!s (3. Oktober 2012)

*Finale des Rheinland-MTB-Cups 2012 in Herdorf*

Zeitgleich zur Fade Away Session unseres Vereinskollegen Amir Kabbani fand in Herdorf der letzte Lauf zum diesjährigen Rheinland-MTB-Cup statt. Bei schönen aber sehr kaltem Wetter zeigten die Mountainbiker nochmal ihr Können, in der Hoffnung noch ein paar Punkte für die Gesamtwertung zu sammeln. Die schon seit Jahren fest im Programm des Cups befindliche Strecke um die Skihütte hatte wieder einiges zu bieten, besonders die Abfahrten bereiteten den Fahrern Freude und zum Teil Kopfzerbrechen.

Tim Blaschzyk konnte sich in der U-15/Fun Klasse an diesem Tag nach 24:07 Min. und 2 Runden den 5. Rang sichern. Mit 3 von 4 gefahrenen Rennen belegte er somit im Gesamtcup mit 2676 Punkten einen starken 4. Platz! Nur 60 Zähler fehlten ihm auf den dritten Platz. Somit ist das Ziel für die kommende Saison gesteckt.



_Start von Tim_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Freuen konnte sich an diesem Tag ebenso Eva Wagner, die routiniert wie eh und je nach 2 Runden und 41:19 Min. in der Tageswertung den 3. Rang bei den Schülerinnen U-13 eingefahren hatte. Auch über die 3 von 4 von ihr gefahrenen Rennen machten sich Mut und Ausdauer wieder bezahlt, denn auch in der Gesamtwertung durfte sie mit 1670 Punkten den Podestplatz 3 besteigen!



_Gratulation an Eva zum 3. Rang im Cup 2012!_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Bruder Elias startete erstmaligl in diesem Jahr beim RMC, konnte aber seine Klasse in der U-11 wieder unter Beweis stellen. Ebenfalls Rang 3!



_Elias auf Platz 3 der Tageswertung U-11_ (Foto: B. Wagner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Video und Interview zur diesjährigen "Fade away Session" von Amir gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...s-tielke-und-kurz-interview-mit-amir-kabbani/

Leider keine offiziellen Ergebnisse vom Pump-Track Kids-Race, bei dem sich auch der XC/MA-Nachwuchs der TG zeigen durfte.


----------



## Chr!s (23. Oktober 2012)

_*Mountainbike-Festival in Büchel*_
_(Bilder von F. Pätzold und L. Kaufmann)_

Sozusagen als Saisonabschluss begaben sich noch einmal ein paar hartgesottene Biker unserers Vereins im Oktober ins regionale Renngeschehen. Das Festivalwochenende in Büchel beinhaltete Samstags einen Familientag inklusive Kids-Race und am Sonntag den traditionellen "Wilde-Endert-Marathon". 







Bei beiden Terminen waren wir vertreten.
Familie Pätzold lieferte dabei schon samstags gute Ergebnisse, indem Eric und Jan beim Kids-Rennen über knappe 5 km die Nase in den Wind hielten. Nur wenige hielten mit, sodass beide in ihrer Altersklasse die Plätze 1 und 2 einfahren konnten.




Wind und Regen ließen auch in der Nacht zum Sonntag nichts unversucht, den Marathonis das Leben schwer zu machen. Glücklicherweise blieb es jedoch während des Rennens tocken, sodass alle die schönen Strecken genießen konnten. Auf der Kurzdistanz über 29 km starteten Till Kaufmann, Frank Pätzold und Sebastian Spitzlay. Sebastian ereilte das Defektpech bei km 20 leider so stark, dass er das Rennen beenden musste. Till erreichte das Ziel in seiner Altersklasse (U-17) auf Rang 13, Frank belegte bei den Sen1 Platz 11!


----------



## Chr!s (25. Januar 2013)

*Die Weichen sind gestellt...*

Das neue Jahr hat begonnen, das neue Trainingsjahr schon längst! Entsprechend emsig zeigten sich in der Vorbereitung bereits viele Fahrer der TG im Hallen-Wintertraining und auch bei der Ermittlung ihres aktuellen Leistungsstands.




Bei unserer Leistungsdiagnostik durchgeführt in Boppard von pschebizin proficoaching aus Wittlich ging es dann richtig zur Sache.




So mancher lernte seine Grenzen kennen und zu überschreiten. Die Auswertung förderte entsprechend wichtige Erkenntnisse für unser diesjähriges Training zutage.




Nochmals vielen Dank an Marc sowie für die Unterstützung von Seiten unseres Vereins.


----------



## Chr!s (4. März 2013)

*Weder Rast noch Ruh*

kennen die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard selbst in den Wintermonaten, gilt es doch die bevorstehende Wettkampfsaison vorzubereiten. Mit einer Vielzahl an Trainingsangeboten war es für die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer geradezu ein Leichtes sogar den dunkelsten Winter seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen durchzustehen. Neben Crosstraining in den Bopparder Sporthallen absolvierten die Sportler ebenfalls eine Leistungsdiagnostik bei Pschebizin-Proficoaching, um ihren derzeitigen Leistungsstand sowie die individuellen Trainingsbereiche zu ermitteln. Auch theoretischer Unterricht durfte nicht fehlen, um im Bereich der Trainingslehre entsprechende Kenntnisse zu erlangen. 



_Mit Spaß bei der Sache!_ (Bild: C. Volk)

Pünktlich zum Start der ersten Trainingsrennen im Rahmen des Rothaus-Bulls-Cup in der Eifel lässt sich nun auch endlich die Sonne wieder blicken. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie auch zur ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt der Cross-Country/ Marathon Gruppen am Samstag, dem 16. März scheint. Ab 10:00 Uhr wird am Gemeindezentrum in Spay gestartet. Die Saisoneröffnung der Freerider und Dirtbiker am Bikepark Vierseenblick in Boppard ist für Ende März terminiert, hiernach findet dort immer mittwochs ab 17:00 Uhr das Training statt.


----------



## Chr!s (12. April 2013)

*Start ins Außentraining bei bitterkalten Temperaturen*

Lange konnte der diesjährige Winter den Frühling verdrängen, dennoch ließen sich die Biker der TG Boppard nicht davon abhalten bereits im März wieder ihr regelmäßiges Außentraining zu starten.
Es waren harte Trainingseinheiten, die bewältigt werden mussten. Zum Einen war die Belastung von niedriger Intensität aber recht langer Dauer, zum Anderen fand das Ganze eben bei bitterkalten Temperaturen statt. Entsprechend bedurfte es viel an Motivation, die auch mit einem Besuch beim Elchlaster von SWR3, beim Elchalarm in Boppard etwas gesteigert werden konnte.


----------



## Chr!s (12. April 2013)

*Finale des Rothaus-Bulls-Cup*

Mit ihrem 4. Lauf in Kottenheim endete am vergangenen Wochenende die diesjährige Cross-Country Rennserie um den Rothaus-Bulls-Cup in der Eifel. Pünktlich zum Finale zeigte sich seit Langem auch endlich wieder mal die Sonne. Bei den drei zuvor ausgetragenen Läufen in Büchel, Boos und Adenau hatten die Teilnehmer weniger Glück und teilweise mit widrigsten Temperaturen und Streckenverhältnissen zu kämpfen gehabt. Diesmal passte nicht nur das Wetter, auch die Strecke lockte mit ihren unzähligen Highlights in den fahrtechnischen Sektionen. Sobald man den steilen Anstieg kurz nach dem Start hinter sich gelassen hatte, schlängelte sich der Kurs kreuz und quer durch die Gemarkung, tiefe von Steinen verblockte Löcher und steile Rutschen hinab und an anderer Stelle über Wurzeln und noch mehr Steine wieder hinauf. 
Der Herausforderung stellte sich die TG, selbstverständlich in mehreren Altersstufen vertreten. Florian Kutschheit hatte bei seinem Start in die Wettkampfsaison 6 Runden auf dem verkürzten Rundkurs der U-15 zu absolvieren. Da Lizenz und Hobbyfahrer hier noch zusammen unterwegs waren, gab es kein Vorbeikommen. Nach 25:31 Minuten stand Platz 20 im Ergebnis. Bei den Hobbyfahrern hätte dies Platz 6 bedeutet.



Start der Eliteklasse _(Foto: H.P. Eiserloh)_

In der U-17/H Klasse starteten Marvin Meyer und Cupfahrer Till Kaufmann über 2 Runden auf der offiziellen, jedoch leicht entschärften Strecke mit ca. 3 KM und 70 HM. Schnell zeigte sich, dass die Strecke keine Zeit für Erholung bot, entweder kämpfte man mit dem steilen Anstieg oder hatte in den technischen Sektionen den Puls am Anschlag. Nach 27 Minuten erreichten die Beiden die Plätze 5 und 4. Für Till war dieses Ergebnis gleichzeitig die Bestätigung eines hervorragenden 4. Platz im Gesamtcup. 
Als weiterer Cupfahrer erzielte Frank Pätzold in der Klasse Hobby Shorttrack in Kottenheim sein bestes Einzelergebnis im Cup und fuhr trotz zwischenzeitlichen technischen Defekts nach 6 Runden in 1:08 Std. auf Rang 16. Aufgrund der bei allen vorigen Läufen gezeigten Leistungen konnte er damit einen achtbaren 13. Platz im Gesamtcup festigen.


----------



## Chr!s (30. April 2013)

*TG Biker sprinten beim Koblenzer Eliminator zum Sieg*
Fotos von C. Caserta-Metzner, A. Blaschzyk und C. Volk​
Das Pure Cycling Festival des Koblenzer Radherstellers Canyon war am vergangenen Wochenende wieder Garant für einen Besuch von tausenden Radsportbegeisterten in der Rhein-Mosel-Stadt. 



Neben vielen Ausstellern rund um das Thema Radsport lockten auch die verschiedenen Angebote an sportlicher Betätigung. Von der Testfahrt von Neubikes über die geführte Tour mit Erik Zabel, bis hin zum Sprintrennen wurde alles geboten. So nahmen auch die Biker der TG Boppard die 2. Auflage des Canyon Eliminator Race als Anlass, der Firma von Roman Arnold einmal mehr einen Besuch abzustatten. 



_Gruppenfoto vorm Start_

In Zusammenarbeit mit dem ausrichtenden TuS Rhens hatte der Veranstalter eine 9oo m lange Strecke rund ums Canyon Home geschaffen, welche Zuschauer und Fahrer gleichermaßen faszinierte. Wechselnder Untergrund in Form von Asphalt, Wiese, tiefem Schotter und Lehm, scharfe Kurven, ein Sprung, verschiedene Absätze und der eigens errichtete Pumptrack brachten die Fahrer bis an ihre Leistungsgrenze.

Mit dem Qualifikationslauf der Jugend startete der Renntag. In der Einzelverfolgung galt es, sich mit seiner Zeit im Feld möglichst weit vorn zu platzieren. Nur die 32 schnellsten Fahrer kamen damit ins Viertelfinale. Die nächste Runde war unseren Jüngsten zwar nicht vergönnt, dennoch fuhren Elias und Eva Wagner mit ihrer Rundenzeit den Sieg in der Altersklasse ein! 







Jan Pätzold gab ebenfalls mächtig Gas und landete in der U-11 Hobby auf dem 2. Rang.




Im Viertelfinale starteten darauf jeweils 8 Fahrer gleichzeitig über 2 Runden. Eine Belastung ständig am Limit, denn hier hieß es möglichst unter die besten 4 und damit eine Runde weiter zu kommen. Nur einer aus der TG schaffte diesen Sprung: Sebastian Spitzlay. 



Hier zeigte sich auch, dass bei dieser Rennform Glück und Leid eng beieinander liegen, hatte doch ein Sturz Spitzlay eine günstige Ausgangsposition verschafft, die er zu nutzen wusste. Im Halbfinale! Mit nahezu identischen Rundenzeiten zeigte er auch dort seine Klasse, aber die Konkurrenz war stärker. Weil diese jedoch vollständig aus Lizenzfahrern bestand, siegte Spitzlay mit seiner Leistung in der U-17 Hobby. 
Ebenfalls konnte Tim Blaschzyk in dieser Altersklasse das Podest besteigen. Er folgte auf Rang 3. 




Die Plätze 4, 5 und 6 wurden gleichfalls von der TG gestellt. Marvin Meyer, Till Kaufmann und Florian Metzner komplettierten die Liste. 










Zu guter Letzt durfte die TG auch in der U-15 Hobbyklasse einen weiteren Sieg verbuchen. Rouven Pollmann bewältigte dort den Parcours am schnellsten.




Bei den erwachsenen Teilnehmern starteten die Trainer Frank Pätzold und Christian Volk. 
Im Viertelfinale trat Pätzold u.a. gegen den dreifachen Downhillweltmeister und späteren Klassensieger Fabien Barel an. Eine abgesprungene Kette zerstörte leider Pätzolds Hoffnungen aufs Halbfinale und brachte ihn im Pumptrack zu Fall. Der Sturz ging glimpflich aus, doch die Zeit war dahin. Immerhin bedeutete es noch Platz 5 bei den Senioren1 Hobby. 










Volk (Rotwild/ Radsport Regenhardt Koblenz) verpasste ebenfalls knapp das Halbfinale. Er lag zwar in der ersten Runde lange Zeit auf Platz 4, konnte diesen jedoch in der Zweiten mit immer schwerer werdenden Beinen nicht halten. Im Ergebnis verschenkte er damit auch knapp das Podest bei den Senioren1 Lizenz, Platz 4.







_Einmal Siegerpose, bitte!_


----------



## Chr!s (22. Mai 2013)

*TGler beim Schinder(hannes) MTB  stark vertreten*

Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr meinte es der Wetter-Gott diesmal gut mit allen Mountainbikern der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard! Schon am Samstag beim Kids-Race war es sommerlich warm und sonnig. Viele Besucher waren an die tolle Strecke hinter dem ZAP in Emmelshausen gekommen, auch  unser Mitsponsor, die Fa. Blumen Pätzold, war mit der ganzen Familie zum anfeuern da. Auf dem abgesteckten Kurs um die Wiese der 1000 Flüche und eine große Runde durch den Emmelshausener Park mußten Till Schardey, Eric Pätzold,  Jan Pätzold und Max de Roy zwei Runden drehen. Till und Max hatten sich ein schönes Rennen für Ihr Debüt ausgesucht und sind beide total stolz über Ihren ersten Rennerfolg. Till wurde mit einem hervorragenden 6. Platz belohnt, direkt gefolgt von Eric, Jan und Max auf den Plätzen 7,8 und 9!

Im Kids-Race III wurden Tim Dommershausen, Tim Aschenbrenner, Noah Pollmann,  Lars Redmann, Elias und Eva Wagner auf die Einführungsrunde der Erwachsenen geschickt. Nach einem Superstart von Elias konnte Tim D. schnell aufschließen und sich an die Spitze setzen. Leider war es ihm nicht gegönnt, den schon sicher geglaubten Sieg einzufahren, da er unfreiwillig von der Strecke abkam und entscheidende Minuten verlor. Somit kamen Elias als 3., Noah 4., Eva 5., Tim A. 7., Lars 9., und als Sieger der Herzen Tim D. als 15. ins Ziel.

Am Sonntag strahlte die Sonne ebenso für die Großen.  Die FUN-Strecke mit 28km nahmen Till Kaufmann, Marvin Meyer, Sebastian Spitzlay, Lukas Schuth, Witali Lutschenko und Frank Pätzold unter die Stollen. Trocken und ungewöhnlich sauber kamen in der Altersklasse U19 Sebastian als 4., Marvin 7., Till 10., bei den Männern Lukas als 2. und  Witali als 5. ins Ziel. Frank beendete sein Rennen, auch mit kurzem Umweg, auf Platz 6 in seiner Altersklasse. Christian Volk startete  auf der Kurzstrecke mit 38km, und wurde vom Pech verfolgt. Nach gutem Start ereilte ihn bei km 25 ein irreparabler  Reifenschaden, sodaß er leider das Rennen frühzeitig abbrechen mußte. Alles im Allem war es trotzdem ein weiteres erfolgreiches Rennwochenende der Mountainbiker der TG!


----------



## Chr!s (4. Juni 2013)

*TG Biker nass aber erfolgreich in Betzdorf *

Während die Läufer des Mitttelrheinmarathon ihre Kilometer im strömenden Regen absolvierten, waren die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard weiter nördlich, beim NRW-Cup in Betzdorf unterwegs. Doch aller Hoffnungen zum Trotz, dort sah das Wetter nicht anders aus. Mit entsprechender Bereifung und im trockenen Mannschaftszelt ordentlich auf der Rolle warmgefahren, sah man sich aber gut gewappnet für den 2. Lauf der Cross-Country Rennserie, in dessen Rahmen auch die Landesverbandsmeisterschaft Rheinland-Pfalz ausgetragen wurde.




_Drinnen,..._




_...Draußen!_

Zwar waren die Fahrer bereits in  der Startaufstellung schon völlig durchnässt und kalt, doch kurz nach dem Startschuss wurde es allen wieder warm, denn die Strecke forderte einiges. Im ersten Rennen des Tages ging Christian Volk bei den Lizenzfahrern der Seniorenklasse 1 auf den 3km langen Rundkurs um den Scheuerberg, der unzählige Wurzeln besaß. Jede einzelne war rutschig, wie von Eis überzogen. Es wurde ein Tanz, der immer wieder jäh von Stürzen unterbrochen wurde. Doch die Fahrer fielen weich, denn der Schlamm war tief. Die Strecke führte weiter durch mehrere ehemalige Bombentrichter auf deren Grund die Teilnehmer von noch mehr Wasser und Schlamm erwartet wurden. Der lange von Wurzeln quer durchzogene Anstieg letztlich war nur zu einem Drittel fahrbar, der Rest musste gelaufen werden.
Dennoch, das wetterfeste Publikum gab alles, feuerte die Sportler aus Leibeskräften an und durfte dankbare Blicke durch verdreckte Sportbrillen ernten.
Nach 68 Minuten Rutschpartie kam Christian auf Rang 9 ins Ziel und durfte sich überraschender Weise über den 2. Platz in der Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaft freuen. Im Rennen der Schülerinnen U-15 kämpfte sich Eva Wagner über den etwas verkürzten Rundkurs und schloss nach 42 Min. auf Platz 6. Damit sicherte sie sich den Meistertitel im Landesverband. Bei der U-13 fuhr ihr Bruder Elias nach 16 Min. auf Rang 14 und ebenfalls auf das Podest der Meisterschaft, Platz 3!




_"Einfach im Regen stehen bleiben, irgendwann ist man sauber!"_

Für das Shorttrackrennen der Hobbyklassen hatten sich die Streckenverhältnisse durch die vorangegangenen Läufe noch mehr verschlechtert, doch Frank Pätzold (Sen1) und Sebastian Spitzlay (U-17) hielten sich tapfer. Nach der Hälfte des Rennens der Erwachsenen war die U-17 hinzugestartet worden, entsprechend voll wurde es auch auf den Trails. Nach 1:05 Std. erreichte Sebastian auf dem 9. Platz das Ziel, Frank beendete sein Rennen nach 1:29 Std. auf Rang 12.




_"Endlich wieder den Durchblick!"_

Seine Jungs Jan und Eric gingen bei den Kids auf die Schlammbahnen und mussten sich aufgrund schlechter Startpositionen ihre Platzierungen hart erkämpfen. 3:30 Min. dauerte die Fahrt von Eric (U-11) und lieferte Platz 5, 1:46 Min. lang war das Rennen von Jan (U-9), in welchem er auf Platz 12 flitzte.
Nach einem langen Renntag kehrte man heim an den Rhein und die Reinigungsarbeiten begannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (9. Juni 2013)

_*Schlammschlachten beim Rhenser Marathon*_

Es waren äußerst schwierige Bedingungen, die der diesjährige Canyon Rhein-Hunsrück MTB Marathon des TuS Rhens an den beiden Veranstaltungstagen bot. Zwar blieb es von oben her trocken, doch der Dauerregen der vorherigen Tage hatte die Strecken entsprechend gestaltet, dass ein Vorankommen für jeden Teilnehmer kein Vergnügen mehr war.

Erstmalig in der Geschichte des RH-Marathon veranstaltete man samstags ein Kids Race am Sportplatz! Hierbei konnten sich die Nachwuchssportler der TG-Mountainbiker hervorragend in Szene setzen. 



_Los gehts!_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

In der Klasse U-7 waren  600 m um den Sportplatz zu bewältigen. Finn Redmann sauste hierbei auf Platz 3.  Die U-9 wurde von Jan Pätzold dominiert. Er lieferte  einen klassischen Start-Ziel Sieg ab mit seiner 1000m Runde um den Sportplatz und den angrenzenden Teich! In der U-11 begaben sich die Geschwister Marie und Till Schardey sowie Eric Pätzold auf zwei anspruchsvolle Runden über 2,1km durch die Rhenser Gemarkung. Nach 10:45 Min. erreichte Eric als Dritter das Ziel, gefolgt von Till auf Platz 4. Marie musste das Rennen leider nach einem Sturz aufgrund eines technischen Defektes vorzeitig beenden.




_Paul flitzt über die glitschige Brücke_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Tim Aschenbrenner, Noah Pollmann, Nils und Lars Redmann, Elias Wagner und Paul Walther nahmen schließlich in der U13 den 3,15 km langen Rundkurs unter die Stollen. Hier konnte sich  Elias Wagner mit einem mehr als deutlichen zweiminütigen Vorsprung den 1. Platz sichern. 




_Siegerehrung U-13_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Noah folgte auf Platz 4, Tim auf Platz 5 Lars auf Platz 9 . In Nils zweiter von drei Runden schlug die Defekthexe zu und katapultierte ihn aus dem Rennen.  In seinem Renndebüt hielt Paul tapfer durch, auch wenn das Schalten wegen des Schlamms immer schwerer wurde und schloss auf Platz 11.




_Die Kids-Rennfahrer_




_Ruhe vor dem Sturm_ (Foto: B. Knopp)

Die Kurzstrecke des Marathon über 35 km am Folgetag nahmen 11 weitere TG-ler unter die Stollen. Deutlich gezeichnet von den schlammigen Strapazen kehrten sie nahezu als Gruppe zurück. Vor Allem der letzte lange Anstieg kurz vor dem Ziel, der kein Überholen mehr ermöglichte, sondern die Teilnehmer zwang, als Karawane den Weg auf die Höhe zu wandern, hatte Nerven gekostet. Umso freudiger wurde die letzte Abfahrt ins Ziel genommen.
Ergebnisse:
(U-15w): Wagner, Eva  1. Pl.; (U-15m):  Pollmann, Rouven  7. Pl., Wagner, Elias  11. Pl., Dommershausen, Tim  15. Pl. ; (U-17m): Knopp, Dominik  8. Pl., Meyer, Marvin  9. Pl., Kaufmann, Till  10. Pl., Spitzlay, Sebastian  13. Pl.;  (Elite) Schuth, Lukas  31. Pl., Lutschenko, Witali  41. Pl.; (Sen1): Pätzold, Frank  21. Pl.



_Till und Sebastian führen die Verfolgergruppe an_ (Foto: B. Knopp)




_Abfahrt_ (Foto: B. Knopp)




_Der nächste Anstieg ist gepackt_ (Foto: B. Knopp)




_Zieleinlauf_ (Foto: B. Wagner)




_Yes!_ (Foto: B. Knopp)


----------



## Chr!s (16. Juli 2013)

*Exkurs zum Einzelzeitfahren in Almersbach*

Erstmalig seit Bestehen der Abteilung begaben sich die Mountainbiker der TG auf äußerst schmalen Pneus in einen Wettkampf. Grund dafür war das Reglement des diesjährigen Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup, welches für das Gesamtklassement ab der U-15 mindestens 1 gefahrenes Straßenrennen vorschreibt.

Einige hoch ambitionierte Fahrerinnen und Fahrer unserer Gruppen wagte daher den Schritt auf noch unbekanntes Terrain beim Einzelzeitfahren in Almersbach am Sonntag, dem 09. Juni.

Als einer der Jüngsten Teilnehmer startete Elias Wagner mit der Nr. 1 auf die Strecke, verlor jedoch zeitig mangels Frontfahrern die Orientierung, wartete, kehrte um und fuhr mit dem nachfolgenden Fahrer ins Ziel. Dennoch, für ihn in seiner Altersklasse, Platz 3 nach knapp 21 Minuten. Als eine der wenigen Mädchen und auf Nr. sicher auf dem MTB unterwegs belegte seine Schwester Eva den 2. Platz in ihrer Ak nach 24 Min.




(Foto: B. Wagner)

Bei der männlichen Jugend (Hobby) hatte die TG ebenfalls einige Starter. Auf der etwas längeren Distanz schlossen sie mit passablen Zeiten. Und dies trotz (wieder einmal) stark einsetzenden Regens:
Sebastian Spitzlay, Rang 2, 36:32 Min.
Marvin Meyer, Rang 5, 39:14 Min.
Tim Blaschzyk, Rang 6, 39:27 Min.
Till Kaufmann, Rang 7, 41:27 Min.


----------



## Chr!s (18. Juli 2013)

*Endlich stabiles Wetter*

lange mussten wir drauf warten, dann endlich setzte sich das Sommerwetter durch und ermÃ¶glichte auch im Training lange Touren bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. So startete man u.a. eine Fahrt auf die âandereâ Rheinseite, Ã¼ber Koblenz nach Braubach und nahm dort den Einstieg zum Rheinsteig gegenÃ¼ber der sagenhaften Kulisse der Marksburg.





Vom RheinhÃ¶henweg aus konnten wir sensationelle EindrÃ¼cke der Heimatgemeinden sammeln. Nicht allzu oft bekommt man sie aus diesem Blickwinkel zu Gesicht. Eine ausgiebige Rast durfte auch nicht fehlen. Man pausierte in der Rheinsteig-HÃ¼tte 282m Ã¼ber NN oberhalb von Osterspai. 





Zu guter Letzt ging man noch an Bord der FÃ¤hre nach Boppard, wo wir eine gelungene Tour nach knapp 4 Stunden ausklingen lieÃen.


----------



## Chr!s (18. Juli 2013)

*NRW-Cup in Pracht*

Auch in diesem Jahr fand am Vortag des Rennens in Pracht die Bundesnachwuchssichtung statt, deren hoher technischer Anspruch sich auf die Rennen sonntags übertrug. Etliche technische Streckenabschnitte fanden sich somit auch in den Strecken für die Hobbyklassen wieder und verhalfen vielen zur Erkenntnis, noch einiges lernen zu müssen.

Im Shorttrack ging bei den Sen1 Frank Pätzold für die TG ins Rennen und ging über 5 Runden. 




(Foto: D. Rippholz)

Immer noch fanden sich matschige Abschnitte im Wald, leider vor Allem im Anstieg. Die Abfahrten zeichneten sich durch technische Schwierigkeiten wie Sprüngen, Anliegern und vielen ruppigen Wurzeln aus. Frank machten sie Spaß. 




(Foto: D. Rippholz)

96 Minuten dauerte der Spaß bei ihm, dann stand das Ergebnis fest: Platz 10.

Dominik Knopp wurde in der Klasse der U-17 Hobby nach etwa der Hälfte des Shorttracks auf die Strecke geschickt, stieß sozusagen zu Frank dazu. Leider machten ihm technische Defekte am Rad und auch die Strecke zu schaffen.  Ebenfalls ungünstig für ihn, die hinterste Startposition, die sich aus seiner Nachmeldung ergab. 




(Foto: D. Rippholz)

Dennoch bewältigte er in der vorgegebenen Zeit den Kurs 3x in 64 Minuten.
Großer Respekt vor diesen beiden Leistungen, denn die Strecke in Pracht zählt zu den schwierigsten im NRW-Cup.


----------



## Chr!s (22. August 2013)

Seit dem gestrigen Tage ist es nun online!
Das mit Spannung erwartete neue Video von Vereinskollege Amir Kabbani *"In the woods 2"*.
Bereits der erste Teil hatte im vergangenen Jahr für mächtig Aufsehen gesorgt und den Webvideopreis gewonnen! 
Umso mehr freute man sich in diesem Jahr Amir immer wieder bei Dreharbeiten in unserem gemeinsamen Trainingsrevier antreffen zu können, die Fortsetzung war in Produktion.

Nun ist es also geschafft, ein neues Meisterwerk ist geboren. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen:
http://www.redbull.com/de/bike/stories/1331607923370/in-the-woods-2

Wer sein erstes Werk noch nicht gesehen hat, hier der Link dazu:
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574864145/video-in-the-woods-with-amir-kabbani-


----------



## Chr!s (2. September 2013)

*TG Biker überzeugen beim Altenkirchener Bike-Biathlon*
*Nasse Verhältnisse sowohl dort als auch beim Wiesbadener Marathon*

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein fehlten wieder einmal bei den Wettkämpfen, die die TG Biker vor zwei Wochen besuchten. Die zweite Auflage des Wiesbadener Marathons blieb zwar vom Himmel her trocken, führte die Teilnehmer jedoch bei starkem Nebel durch mitunter sehr feuchtes Terrain. Beim 11. Altenkirchener Bike-Biathlon ließ es Petrus dazu noch heftig regnen. 



_Hauptsache der Sponsor blieb sauber und erkennbar!_ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)

Dadurch bekamen die U-17 Fahrer gefährlich rutschige Verhältnisse auf ihrer Radrunde rund ums Schützenhaus. 3 mal Radfahren und 2 mal Schießen standen auf dem Programm, doch zunächst hieß es warten. Das Probeschießen um 11 Uhr hatten alle Teilnehmer zwar zeitig absolviert, für die U-17 begann der Wettkampf jedoch erst gegen 16:00 Uhr. Somit also genug Zeit, einen Blick auf die Jüngeren zu werfen. 



_Eva beim Schießen_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Darunter auch die Geschwister Wagner. In ihren dünn besetzten Altersklassen ergangen Elias und Eva nach knapp 25 Minuten die Plätze 1 und 2. 






(Fotos: B. Wagner)

Als nun die Jugend an die Reihe kam, lieferte Sebastian Spitzlay mit seiner Fahrzeit das zweitschnellste Radergebnis von 39:25 Min. im Feld, musste die Position jedoch aufgrund von 4 Schießfehlern seinem Vereinskollegen Marvin Meyer überlassen, der nur eine Strafminute aus dem Schießen mitnahm. 



_Rundherum verdreckt, doch das Lächeln bleibt strahlend sauber_ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)




_Marvin und Sebastian, Plätze 2 und 3_ (Foto: L. Kaufmann)

Dominik Knopp und Till Kaufmann folgten auf den Plätzen 6 und 9.  Somit durfte man nicht nur in der Einzelwertung das Treppchen besteigen, auch in der Mannschaftswertung belegte das Quartett einen hervorragenden 2. Platz hinter dem Team der Westerwälder Radsportfreunde.



(Foto: L. Kaufmann)

Auch aus Wiesbaden gab es Erfolgsmeldungen. Hier waren die Trainer Frank Pätzold und Christian Volk auf die Kurzstrecke rund ums Nerotal gegangen. 






_Schneller Start ist meistens hart, Frank und Christian kämpfen sich als Verfolger durch_ (Fotos: Murgas/ Scherbaum)

Auf einer fahrtechnisch weniger anspruchsvollen Strecke, mit vorwiegend breiten Waldwegen und geringem Trailanteil finishten die Beiden nach knapp 100 Minuten auf den Plätzen 7 und 2 in der Altersklasse. Die Siegerehrung ließ leider lange auf sich warten, weshalb man vorzeitig die Heimreise antreten musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2013)

*TG Mountainbiker beim Gallahaan vorn mit dabei*

Premieren gabâs zu feiern beim 8. Gallahaan-Trail in Boppard Oppenhausen. Vor der HaustÃ¼r liegend, lieÃen sich diese Veranstaltung auch die TG Mountainbiker nicht entgehen. 



_Start zum Kids-Race_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Bereits zum Kids-Race am Vortag des Marathons erschien die Mannschaft nebst Fangemeinde am Sportplatz Oppenhausen und konnte alle Teilnehmer unter gewaltigem Applaus ins Ziel peitschen. Erstmalig dabei und damit eine Premiere feierte Marie de Roy, welche auf den 6 km als 7. im Feld, aber als zweite Dame die Ziellinie Ã¼berquerte. 



_Maries erstes Rennen und gleich 2.! Respekt!_ (Foto: PÃ¤tzold)

Ihr Bruder Max absolvierte schon sein zweites Rennen in diesem Jahr und kam auf den 4 km ebenfalls auf Rang 7 ins Ziel. Auf derselben Distanz siegte Elias Wagner aus der TG mit 36 Sek. Vorsprung auf Platz 2! Eric PÃ¤tzold und Paul Walter kamen auf die PlÃ¤tze 6 und 11. 






(Fotos: PÃ¤tzold)

Ãber 2 km sprinteten die JÃ¼ngsten. Einen Start-Zielsieg fuhr dort Jan PÃ¤tzold ein und toppte mit 1:02 Min. noch den Vorsprung von Elias auf den Zweitplatzierten.








_Marathonis im Morgenlicht..._ (Foto: PÃ¤tzold)

Das Aufgebot der TG am Sonntagmorgen konnte sich ebenfalls sehen lassen. Insgesamt 13 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer gingen an den Start, davon die Meisten auf der Kurzstrecke Ã¼ber 24 km.



_Startbox der TG_ (Foto: K. Kaufmann)




_Start der Kurzstrecke_ (Foto: U. Pollmann)

Marvin Meyer feierte dazu noch seine Premiere auf der Mitteldistanz Ã¼ber 47 km und nahm diese eher als eine Trainingsfahrt unter die Stollen, zur Vorbereitung auf das Heimrennen beim Seba-Med Bike Day. Das HÃ¶henprofil zehrte gewaltig an den KrÃ¤ften, dennoch erreichte er nach knapp 4 Stunden das Ziel und belegte Ã¼berraschend Platz 2 in seiner Altersklasse.



_Vater und Sohn im Ziel, endlich!_ (Foto: K. Kaufmann)

Auf der Kurzdistanz ging es etwas hektischer zu, vom Start weg fuhr ein jeder an seinem Limit. Die Distanz weitestgehend identisch mit der eines XC-Rennen war in dieser Belastung daher durchaus zu bewÃ¤ltigen. 



(Foto: Wagner)

Entsprechend erfolgreich kehrte man zurÃ¼ck. Mit 1:08 Std. erreichte Christian Volk Platz 1 in seiner AK, nur 4 Minuten spÃ¤ter folgte ihm Sebastian Spitzlay, bei der U-17 damit auf Rang 9. Till Kaufmann folgte in gleicher Kategorie auf Platz 13. Rouven Pollmann, Elias Wagner und Tim Dommershausen bestritten das Rennen in der U-15 und erreichten mit Erfolg die PlÃ¤tze 9, 13 und 14. Bei den Damen U-15 sicherte sich Eva Wagner erfreulicherweise den 2. Platz. 



(Foto: Wagner)

In der Hauptklasse der Herren fuhren Lukas Frohwein und Witali Lutschenko 6 und 17 ein.
Geschlossen war Familie PÃ¤tzold unterwegs. Eric und Jan absolvierten zum ersten Mal ein Rennen Ã¼ber diese Distanz und kamen sehr stolz mit Papa auf den PlÃ¤tzen 21 und 20 in Oppenhausen wieder an.



(Foto: Wagner)




_Belohnung nach getaner Arbeit, die mit Abstand besten Nudeln bei einem MTB-Rennen, ever! _(Foto: K. Kaufmann)


----------



## Chr!s (26. September 2013)

*Schlammiger Schluss beim Bike Day*

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, der SebaMed Bike Day in diesem Jahr blieb trocken! Zumindest von Oben. Einzelne Streckenabschnitte hatten in den Tagen zuvor aber reichlich Wasser gesehen. So auch das letzte Teilstück von Weiler hinunter ins Ziel, welches zur Rutschbahn mutierte. 



_Und flitsch, da geht das Vorderrad weg, Rouven fängt sich aber_ (Foto: B. Knopp)

Dennoch, alle Teilnehmer der TG kamen unverletzt ins Ziel und brachten gute Ergebnisse mit.
Sebastian Spitzlay und Rouven Pollmann absolvierten die Kurzstrecke über 28 KM in 1:36 Std. und erreichten damit die Plätze 14 (U-17) und 7 (U-15) in ihren Altersklassen.



_Auf den Waldwegen rollte man noch gut_ (Foto: B. Knopp)

Dominik Knopp, Till Kaufmann und Marvin Meyer schlossen sich in der U-17 Klasse auf den Plätzen 16, 18 und 19 an. Tim Dommershausen fuhr in der U-15 auf Platz 11, Witali Lutschenko belegte bei den Herren Rang 15.



_Eva leitet den Zielsprint ein_ (Foto: P. Kaufmann)

Erstmals startete auch Eva Wagner in diesem Rennen und brauchte in der Altersklasse U-15w keine Gegner zu fürchten. Der 1. Rang war ihr sicher. 



_Verbissen in der Strecke_ (Foto: B. Knopp)

Ebenfalls in die Top Ten fuhr auch Frank Pätzold bei den Sen1: Platz 5.


----------



## Chr!s (26. September 2013)

*Großer Andrang bei Amirs Fade Away Session 2013*

Die diesjährige Fade Away Session von Vereinsfahrer Amir Kabbani hat erneut mehrere hundert Zuschauer angezogen. Trotz schlechtem Wetter zu Beginn, gelang es den Organisatoren die Strecken so herzurichten, dass für die Teilnehmer einigermaßen sichere Tracks bestanden und sie ihre Höchstleistungen dem Publikum präsentieren konnten.

Vor wenigen Minuten wurde das Video zum Event veröffentlicht. Ihr findet es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09...013-highlight-video-von-peoplegrapher-online/


----------



## Chr!s (26. September 2013)

_*6 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen in Koblenz*_
_TGler fahren in die Ränge_

Es war ein Ansturm, mit dem kaum jemand gerechnet hatte. Knapp 200 Mountainbiker aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet haben am vergangenen Wochenende die Fläche des ME Sportspark in Koblenz bevölkert. Mit ihnen kamen ihre Fans und Betreuer sowie weitere Neugierige, die sich die Premiere des vom örtlichen Radsportverein RCW Koblenz Arzheim organisierten 6 Stunden MTB-Rennens nicht entgehen lassen wollten. Ein Viertel der Teilnehmer stellten die Kinder- und Jugendkategorien, welche in ihren klassischen Cross-Country Läufen auf wunderschön angelegten Trails zwischen 1 und 8 km zu bewältigen hatten. 



_Startgetümmel der Klasse U-11_ (Foto: F. Pätzold)

Der Untergrund vom feuchten Wetter der Vortage gezeichnet, machte die Kurse noch einmal anspruchsvoller als sie ohnehin schon gestaltet waren. Mit vielen Wechseln, scharfen Kurven und welligen Abschnitten forderten sie einiges an fahrerischem Können. 
Den Auftakt machten die Klassen U-11 bis U-15 und wurden mit etwas Abstand auf die Runde geschickt. In 4:33 Minuten erreichte Eric Pätzold bereits wieder das Ziel und schloss in seiner Klasse auf Rang 5. Auf Platz 9 folgte ihm Daniel Strabel, der bei seiner Premiere im Rennsport 6:09 Min. für die Runde benötigte.



_Siegerehrung des Kids-Race_ (Foto: F. Pätzold)

Zwei Mal rund musste die U-13. Hier gab es lange Zeit einen erbitterten Kampf im führenden Trio, darin verwickelt auch Elias Wagner von der TG. Letztlich verpasste er um nur 2 Sekunden den Sieg und finishte auf Rang 2 hinter Maximilian Dulleck vom RCW. Auf den Plätzen 6 und 7 in der Hobbyklasse folgten Noah Pollmann und Paul Walter.


_
Siegerehrung der U-13 Klasse - Strahlender Veranstalter _(Foto: F. Pätzold)




_Startaufstellung der U-15er - Das Ziel fest im Blick..._ (Foto: B. Wagner)

3 Runden standen für die U-15 Klasse auf der Tafel. Vom Start weg übernahm hier Rouven Pollmann die Führung und konnte diese bis zum Schluss auf starke 22 Sekunden ausbauen. Nur wenig später flog Tim Dommershausen über die Ziellinie und konnte damit in der Hobbyklasse Podestplatz 3 besteigen. Als einzige weibliche Starterin in dieser Altersklasse konnte Eva Wagner ihre Runden abspulen und erklomm konkurrenzlos das Sierpodest.
Im Kids Race über 750m Sprint, flitzte Jan Pätzold auf den 2. Rang.



_Eva Wagner ohne Konkurrenz_ (Foto: F. Pätzold)




_Gold und Bronze in der U-15 Hobby an die TG_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Für die U-17 Jugendklasse wurde es zum Start des 6h-Rennens spannend. Zwar war diese Klasse für eine solch lange Dauer noch nicht zugelassen, startete aber inmitten der 6h-Teilnehmer über 2 Runden auf der offiziellen Strecke. Das bedeutete weitere technische Schwierigkeiten und noch mehr Schlamm. Gleichzeitig sich mit den schnellen Fahrern der 2er oder 4er 6h-Teams auf dem Kurs zu messen, sorgte für zusätzlichen Nervenkitzel bei den Jungs. 2 Runden über insgesamt 8 km galt es dabei zu bewältigen. Sebastian Spitzlay hielt lange den Anschluss an den Führenden, hatte in der zweiten Runde aber noch einmal ein paar Sekunden Einbuße hinzunehmen. Dennoch errang er nach knapp 20 Minuten Platz 2 im Gesamteinlauf und den Sieg in der Hobbyklasse. Hier schaffte die TG sogar einen 3-fach Erfolg. Auf den Rängen 2 und 3 folgten Dominik Knopp und Till Kaufmann.



_Auch in der U-17 Hobby hält die TG das Podest fest in der Hand_ (Foto: F. Pätzold)

Im 6h-Rennen war die TG durch Christian Volk vertreten. Das geplante 2er Team mit Frank Pätzold war durch dessen fatalen Trainingssturz tags zuvor jedoch auseinandergerissen worden. Dennoch ließ Frank es sich nicht nehmen, Christian bei dessen Soloritt tatkräftig zu unterstützen. Der zu erwartende Leistungseinbruch kam zur Hälfte des Rennens, doch Dank der vielen Fans fehlte es nicht an Motivation, das Rennen fortzusetzen. So spulte Christian letztlich 27 Runden mit insgesamt 108 Km ab und erreichte im Gesamtklassement Rang 12. In der Altersklasse Sen1 bedeutete dies Platz 5.


----------



## Chr!s (17. November 2013)

*1. Internationales Wiesbadener Crosswochenende - TG Biker versinken im Schlamm*
*Fotos von Thomas Laut - www.riedgras.de*

Die kalte Jahreszeit hat begonnen, damit für die Radsportler kalendarisch auch das neue Trainingsjahr. Diente der Oktober noch dem Ausgleich und der Regeneration von einer harten Wettkampfsaison, heißt es seit Beginn des Monats wieder die Grundlagen für die Kommende zu legen. Neben vielen Kilometern im niedrigen Pulsbereich darf das Training mitunter auch durch einzelne Spitzenbelastungen aufgelockert werden. Solch eine setzten die beiden Jugendtrainer Christian Volk und Frank Pätzold von der TG Boppard unlängst beim 1. Internationalen Wiesbadener Crosswochenende.





Der veranstaltende RSC Wiesbaden bot neben den hochkarätig besetzten UCI-Cross-Rennen der Kategorie C2 ebenfalls Events für Mountainbiker in Form eines 4-Stunden Night-Riders am Abend und eines 2 Stunden-MTB-Marathons, welcher glücklicherweise am Morgen vor allen anderen Rennen ausgetragen wurde. Für Letzteren hatten auch Volk und Pätzold gemeldet, die sich in eine noch nicht zerfahrene aber völlig aufgeweichte Strecke stürzen durften. 






Der Kurs führte um und über das Gelände des Reiterhofs Adamstal. Ein besonderes Ambiente, welches man nur selten bei Wettkämpfen dieser Art genießen darf. Neben vielen engen Kurven galt es, wie bei einem Crossrennen üblich, auch verschiedene Hindernisse mit geschultertem Rad zu überspringen. Diese befanden sich in den beiden Reithallen des Hofguts, die zwar etwas Schutz vor dem pünktlich zum Start erneut einsetzenden Regen boten, hingegen mit ihrem streuähnlichen Bodenbelag in Kombination mit Gras und Schlamm von draußen sehr dem Material zusetzten. 





So forderten die schlechten Verhältnisse von Beginn an ihren Tribut. Volk kämpfte mit eingeschränkter Bremswirkung,  bei Pätzold hatte sich das Ritzelpaket mit Matsch verklebt. Es blieben ihm nur noch kleine Übersetzungen. Somit kam er nur langsam voran und sah sich letztlich gezwungen, kurzzeitig den Waschplatz aufzusuchen. 





Gleich darauf kehrte er auf die Strecke zurück und spulte weiter die 1,6 km langen Runden ab. Nach 2:03 Stunden summierten sich diese auf insgesamt 27,2 km und bedeuteten für ihn Rang 6 in der Eliteklasse. Volk erreichte nach 2:08 Stunden das Ziel mit 33,6 km auf der Uhr und Platz 4.


----------



## Chr!s (21. November 2013)

_*TV-Hinweis: Nachwuchsgruppen der TG testen Baumarkt-Mountainbikes für das ZDF*_
*Fotos: Felix Napp*





Auf Anfrage des ZDF erklärten sich die Nachwuchsgruppen im XC/MA sowie einige Freerider der TG Boppard diesen Sommer bereit, einen praxisnahen Test von sog. Billigbikes im Bikepark Boppard am Vierseenblick durchzuführen. 





Diese Räder der unteren Preiskategorie, meist erhältlich in Bau- und Supermärkten, teilweise auch in diversen Fahrradgroßhandelsgeschäften, werden aktuell im Hinblick auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft nur allzu oft angeboten und gekauft. Letzteres ist meist der Unwissenheit des Käufers geschuldet, auf welche Details und Komponenten er am Rad zu achten hat und von welchen Produkten er lieber die Finger lassen sollte.





Ob der ZDF-Test alle Fragen klärt, es bleibt zu hoffen. Den fertigen Beitrag kennen wir noch nicht.
Sicher ist jedenfalls, dass wir sehr schöne Bilder liefern konnten, die es so in einem Radtest wohl noch nicht gegeben hat. Es lohnt sich reinzuschauen!





Hier die offizielle Ankündigung des ZDF:

"Noch vier Wochen bis Weihnachten! Und was schenken wir unseren Kleinen, damit ihre Augen leuchten? Ferngesteuerte Autos, Fahrräder, Plüschtiere und Holzklötze stehen in endloser Vielfalt in der Spielzeugabteilung. Aber welche sind wirklich gut? Welche kommen aus Fernost und welche aus Deutschland? Und was ist mit Computerspielen - machen sie dumm und gehören nicht ins Kinderzimmer? "ZDFzeit" beantwortet die Frage: Wie gut ist unser Spielzeug?





Fast drei Milliarden Euro geben die Deutschen pro Jahr für Spielzeug aus - Tendenz in den letzten Jahren steigend. In den Wochen vor Weihnachten macht die Spielwarenindustrie ihren Hauptumsatz. "ZDFzeit" zeigt, wo es gutes Spielzeug günstig gibt, und macht den Preisvergleich zwischen Kaufhaus, Fachmarkt und Onlinehandel.





Um die Qualität und Sicherheit von Spielwaren zu testen, hat "ZDFzeit" ferngesteuerte Autos, Plüschtiere und Fahrräder extremen Situationen ausgesetzt. Außerdem wird in Zusammenarbeit mit der Stiftung Warentest Holzspielzeug auf gefährliche Inhaltsstoffe getestet.
Im letzten Test wurden bei zahlreichen Kleinkinderspielsachen bedenklich hohe Mengen Schadstoffe nachgewiesen.





Die Digitalisierung der Kinderzimmer scheint unaufhaltsam voranzuschreiten, und viele Eltern fragen sich: Schadet das nicht vielleicht meinem Kind?





Spätestens seit Hirnforscher die "Digitale Demenz" von Kindern ausgerufen haben, wird darüber diskutiert, ob Computerspiele dumm machen. Bei "ZDFzeit" untersuchen Hirnforscher die Folgen von Computerkonsum mit modernsten Methoden und kommen zu erstaunlichen Ergebnissen.
_Film von Philipp Müller_"





*Sendetermine:*

*ZDF-Zeit: Wie gut ist unser Spielzeug?*
*Dienstag, 26. November 2013, ZDF, 20:15 Uhr - 21:00 Uhr
Donnerstag, 28. November 2013, ZDF, 02:45 Uhr - 03:30 Uhr
Montag, 16. Dezember 2013, 3sat, 23:10 Uhr - 23:55 Uhr*​


----------



## [FW] FLO (21. November 2013)

Cool, da werd ich mal reinschauen. Haben die Bikes überlebt?


----------



## Chr!s (21. November 2013)

Die Kleinen sind natürlich erst gemächlich den Pumptrack, die kleinen Hügel gefahren, später auch die mittlere Linie. Danach haben die Freerider die Dinger sogar über die Dirtline gejagt. 
Man solls nicht glauben, aber das Material hat gehalten. Stahl halt. 

Gelitten haben einzelne Komponenten wie Beleuchtung usw.
Die Filmcrew war begeistert. Und auch mit dem Wetter hatten wir richtig Glück!


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. November 2013)

Chr!s schrieb:


> *Sendetermine:*
> 
> *ZDF-Zeit: Wie gut ist unser Spielzeug?*
> *Dienstag, 26. November 2013, ZDF, 20:15 Uhr - 21:00 Uhr
> ...



Oder in der Mediathek .... 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/2033414/Wie-gut-ist-unser-Spielzeug? 

vorspulen bis 18:30 min.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## [FW] FLO (27. November 2013)

Haha cool, gerade angeschaut 
Allerdings würde ich vermuten, dass die Bikes nen ordentlichen Hangup an der Dirtline nicht überlebt hätten. Oder hatte jemand einen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (28. November 2013)

Gott sei Dank nicht, ist alles glatt gelaufen. 
Irgendwann waren die zwei Cracks mal für ne Zeit verschwunden. Dann tauchten sie wieder auf und waren die Downhillstrecke mit den Rädchen runtergefahren. Inklusive der beiden großen Drops...


----------



## Chr!s (4. Dezember 2013)

_*Mountainbiker der TG Boppard im Nachwuchs Spitze!*_

Jahr fÃ¼r Jahr ist der Dezember der Monat der Jahresabrechnungen, Gesamtbilanzen und JahresrÃ¼ckblicke. In vielen Bereichen eine mitunter leidvolle Aufgabe, im Sport hingegen meist ein freudiges Ereignis. So auch bei der Breitensportehrung des Radsportverbandes Rheinland am vergangenen Samstag in Laubach in der Eifel. In deren Rahmen wurden ebenfalls die erfolgreichen Sportler im Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup ausgezeichnet, der im vergangenen Jahr erstmalig durch den Sportlichen Leiter Leistungssport Kurt Wehrheit zur FÃ¶rderung der jungen Mountainbiker und âbikerinnen initiiert worden war. In die Wertung des Cups flossen 6 Rennergebnisse aus der vergangenen Saison ein, wovon eines ab einer gewissen Altersklasse bei einem StraÃenrennen erzielt werden musste. U.a. zÃ¤hlten die Marathonveranstaltungen in Boppard, Emmelshausen, Oppenhausen , Rhens und BÃ¼chel dazu. Ebenfalls Cross-Country Rennen in Koblenz, Betzdorf und Kottenheim sowie die bereits erwÃ¤hnten StraÃenrennen, wie z.B. das Einzelzeitfahren in Almersbach.

Der Cup hatte eine groÃe Resonanz erfahren, daher lieÃ es sich Wehrheit  auch nicht nehmen, persÃ¶nlich die Ehrungen durchzufÃ¼hren. Der TG Boppard bescheinigte er eine sehr gute Nachwuchsarbeit, hatten sich die Nachwuchsbiker doch in allen Hobbyklassen grandios behaupten kÃ¶nnen. Ãberall waren ihre Fahrer auf dem Podest platziert. 

So gingen die ersten beiden PlÃ¤tze in der Klasse U-11 an die BrÃ¼der PÃ¤tzold. Jan und Eric hatten Ã¼ber das Jahr fleiÃig Punkte gesammelt und gemeinsam einen deutlichen Vorsprung auf Rang 3, Jonas Gilg (RV Schwalbe Trier), herausfahren kÃ¶nnen.

In der Altersklasse U-13 ging der Sieg verdient an Elias Wagner von der TG. Mit unermÃ¼dlichem Eifer hatte er noch 3 Streichergebnisse aus der Saison zu prÃ¤sentieren und verwies mit 8 ZÃ¤hlern Vorsprung Maximilian Dulleck vom RCW Koblenz Arzheim auf Rang 2. Ãberraschend folgte auf dem dritten Platz Noah Pollmann, ebenfalls von der TG Boppard.

Die U-15 Klasse weiblich wurde von Eva Wagner beherrscht, sie gewann unangefochten und ebenfalls mit mehreren Streichergebnissen.
Bei den Jungs siegte in diesem Alter Jonas Bogler vom RCW Arzheim. Es folgten die beiden TGler Rouven Pollmann und Tim Dommershausen.

Das Podest der U-17 letztlich befand sich vollstÃ¤ndig in TG-Hand. Mit einem wahnsinnigen Vorsprung von 25 Punkten distanzierte Sebastian Spitzlay deutlich den Zweitplatzierten Till Kaufmann. Diesem folgte auf Rang 3 mit 6 Punkten RÃ¼ckstand Marvin Meyer.

Mit diesen groÃartigen Resultaten geht die Wettkampfsaison 2013 fÃ¼r die TG Boppard nun zu Ende, doch die Vorbereitungen auf die NÃ¤chste laufen bereits auf Hochtouren.




(Foto: S. PÃ¤tzold)


----------



## Chr!s (10. Dezember 2013)

Stillstand gibt's nicht...

bei den MTB'lern der TG Boppard.
Erst recht nicht im Winter, wenn die Grundlagen für die kommende Saison gelegt werden. Basis in jedem Fall für die ambitionierten Fahrerinnen und Fahrer, eine Leistungsdiagnostik. Diesmal führten wir sie in Frankfurt beim RADLABOR durch, unter der fachkundigen Aufsicht von Stefan Zelle.

Weitere Infos hier 








_O'zapft is!!!_ (Fotos: B. Wagner)




_Wie zuhause... auf der Rolle!_


----------



## Chr!s (28. Dezember 2013)

_*Frohe Weihnachten, nachträglich!*_

Die freien Tage boten Anlass für einen zünftigen X-Mas Ride. Und es war schön. Trocken (von oben) und nicht zu kalt. Klar haben wir ein paar Trails gerockt und wurden schlussendlich sogar mit Sonne belohnt!


----------



## Chr!s (7. Januar 2014)

Rollentraining: In der Gruppe macht's großen Spaß!


----------



## Chr!s (1. April 2014)

_Start zum Rothaus-Bulls-Cup in Kottenheim_ (Foto: A. Blaschzyk)

Die Laufräder drehen sich wieder im Bopparder Mountainbikerevier! Lange war es still um die Biker der TG Boppard, doch trainingsfaul war man beileibe nicht. Der relativ warme Winter wurde ausgiebig für Grundlagenausdauertraining auf der Straße und für Ausgleichstraining in der Halle genutzt. Neben einer Leistungsdiagnostik in Frankfurt nahm man recht früh auch die ersten Rennstrecken in Augenschein, die es gleich zu Beginn des Jahres im Rahmen des Rothaus-Bulls-Cup zu bestreiten gilt.






(Fotos: B. Wagner)

Viele der Sportler finden sich in diesem Jahr in neuen Alterskategorien wieder und erfahren neuen Druck im Wettkampfgeschehen. So setzt das Training ebenfalls neue Maßstäbe, jedoch nie ohne den Spaß aus den Augen zu verlieren. Mit Beginn des Monats März wurde das Wintertraining eingestellt und auch die Kleinen fahren nun wieder regelmäßig draußen. Wer möchte, kann gerne zu unserem Training samstags, um 10:00 Uhr am Remigiusparkplatz in Boppard dazu kommen. Weitere Infos gibt es unter [email protected]



_Techniktraining in Spay_ (Foto: C. Volk)

Seit vergangenem Wochenende ist ebenfalls wieder der Bikepark am Vierseenblick geöffnet. Ab dem 05. Mai wird dort von der TG wieder regelmäßig ein Fahrtechniktraining angeboten, immer montags von 18:00 - 20:00 Uhr.




_Training bis in die späten Abendstunden_ (Foto: C. Volk)


----------



## Chr!s (16. April 2014)

*Erstes Stelldichein – TG-Biker beginnen die Wettkampfsaison 2014 mit Rothaus-Bulls-Cup*
(Fotos: B. Wagner)





Die Cross-Country Winterserie um den Rothaus-Bulls-Cup in diesem Jahr wurde nun wirklich nicht ihrem Namen gerecht, zeigte sie sich beim Großteil der Veranstaltungen doch eher von einer frühlingshaften Seite.




Bereits der Auftakt in Kottenheim Anfang März fand bei strahlendem Sonnenschein statt und lockte damit so viele Teilnehmer an, dass manche Rennklassen noch einmal vom Veranstalter unterteilt werden mussten. Auch bei den folgenden Rennen in Adenau und Büchel ließen allenfalls matschige Streckenverhältnisse etwas Winter erahnen und beim Finale am vergangenen Sonntag in Boos fuhren die Teilnehmer bereits in ihren Sommertrikots.




Sonnige Gesichter zeigten sich auch bei den Fahrern der TG Boppard, welche die Rennenserie als Standortbestimmung zu nutzen wussten. In der Gesamtwertung verpasste Eva Wagner bei den Damen U-15 knapp das Podest und landete auf Platz 4. Rouven Pollmann fuhr in der Jugend Hobbyklasse auf Rang 8, dicht gefolgt von Marvin Meyer auf der 9. Till Kaufmann erreichte Platz 13. Bei einzelnen Rennen der Serie hatten sich Sebastian Spitzlay und Tim Blaschzyk in der gleichen Kategorie ebenfalls gut in Szene setzen können, landeten jedoch mangels Teilnahme am Finallauf nicht in der Gesamtwertung.




Ein Streichrennen zu viel hatte Elias Wagner zu verbuchen, konnte aber bei seinen Rennteilnahmen deutliche Akzente setzen. So belegte er beim Finale in Boos einen respektablen 5. Platz in der U-13 Klasse.





Im Gesamtklassement der Hobbyfahrer U-40 erreichte Frank Pätzold Platz 20, bei all seinen Läufen lautstark angefeuert von seinen beiden Jungs Jan und Eric, welche ihrerseits im Kids-Rennen ihre Muskeln spielen ließen. Auch bei ihnen zeigte sich die ansteigende Form und verspricht eine spannende Saison 2014.


----------



## Chr!s (11. Juni 2014)

_*Bopparder MTBler beim Jubiläums-Schinderhannes*
(Bilder: Wagner und Pätzold)_

Wie bereits im letzten Jahr meinte es der Wetter-Gott gut mit allen Mountainbikern der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard! Die Sonne strahlte beim Emmelshausener Kids-Race am Samstag. Viele Besucher waren an die tolle Strecke hinter dem ZAP gekommen. Auf dem abgesteckten Kurs um „die Wiese der 1000 Flüche“ und zwei große Runden durch den Park mußten Max De Roy, Jan Pätzold, Eric Pätzold und Till Schardey für das Kids-Race II fahren.



Max wurde mit einem hervorragenden 5. Platz belohnt, direkt gefolgt von Jan und Eric auf den Plätzen 6 und 7, sowie Till auf dem 9. Platz!

Im Kids-Race III ging Marie Schardey auf die lange Einführungsrunde der Erwachsenen an den Start. Nach 18:09 min kam sie als glückliche 10. ins Ziel.




Am Sonnatg startete die 10. Auflage des Schinder(hannes) MTB bei bestem Frühlingswetter. Passend zu dem Jubiläum schickte die TG auch 10 Fahrer auf die Strecke durch die Hunsrücker Gemarkung.



Die FUN-Strecke mit 28 km nahmen Sebastian Spitzlay (Platz 9 AK),Tim Dommershausen (Platz 20 AK), Elias Wagner (Platz 1 AK), Eva Wagner (Platz 5 AK) und Florian Metzner (Platz 27 AK) unter die Stollen. 







Bei ihrem ersten Marathon wurde Marie De Roy (Platz 8 AK) von Ihrem Vater Philip begleitet, und beide erreichten glücklich nach 1:49,36 und 1:49,57 unter lautstarker Anfeuerung von ihren Teamkollegen das Ziel.

Ganze 368 Sportler machten sich auf die Kurzstrecke über 38 km, darunter auch Frank Pätzold (Platz 41 AK), Marvin Meyer (Platz 14 AK) und Till Kaufmann, bei dem leider die Defekthexe gnadenlos zuschlug und ihn damit frühzeitig aus dem Rennen katapultierte. Alles im Allem war es ein weiteres erfolgreiches Rennwochenende mit insgesamt 9 TopTen Platzierungen der Mountainbiker der TG!


----------



## Chr!s (11. Juni 2014)

_*Geschwister Wagner siegen im Einzelzeitfahren*_
(Fotos: Wagner)




Es war heiß am Pfingstmontag. Noch heißer wurde der Asphalt im westerwälder Örtchen Almersbach, als dort knapp 170 Radsportbegeisterte im Einzelzeitfahren die Reifen zum Glühen brachten. 



Auf den 10,4 KM Kurs wagten sich in der größten Mittagshitze ebenfalls Elias und Eva Wagner von der TG Boppard und konnten sich gut im Feld behaupten. Nach 19:35 Min. und 20:56 Min. platzierten sie sich auf den Gesamtplätzen 10 und 13, die in ihren Altersklassen zugleich den Sieg bedeuteten.







Gleichzeitig fand in Altlay an der Mosel das Finale des diesjährigen Eifel-Mosel-Cups statt. Ebenfalls jenseits der 30 Grad quälten sich die MTB-ler im Hauptrennen über den Kurs von knapp 4,5 km mit je 140 HM. Ein jeder freute sich auf die Stelle, an welcher die Feuerwehr für etwas Abkühlung sorgte. Nach 1:15 Std. erreichte Christian Volk bei den Sen1/Lizenz auf Rang 11 das Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (26. Juni 2014)

*Bikewochenende in Rhens*
*Wagner und de Roy fahren beim Rhein-Hunsrück Marathon in die Ränge*




_Wettkampfarena_ (Foto: D. Knopp)

Zum zweiten Mal richtete der TUS Rhens im Rahmen des 15. CANYON MTB Marathon ein Kidsrace am Vortag aus und auch diesmal waren die Nachwuchsfahrer der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard bei bestem Sommerwetter mit von der Partie. Vor ihnen lag eine der anspruchsvollsten Strecken für Kids-Rennen im Land.

Den Anfang machten die Jüngsten in der U-11. In dieser Klasse waren insgesamt 23 Kinder am Start. Bereits hier konnte die TG die ersten Podiumsplätze bejubeln. Lediglich ein Nachwuchstalent konnte vor Max de Roy (Platz 2), Jan Pätzold (Platz3) und Eric Pätzold (Platz 4) die Ziellinie überqueren.



_Start der U-11, Jan und Max führen das Feld an_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_Daniel behält den Anschluss_ (Foto: D. Knopp)




_Eric hat die Abfahrt schon im Blick_ (Foto: D. Knopp)




_Strahlende Sieger_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Im Anschluss durften Elias Wagner, Noah Pollmann und Paul Walter in der U-13 (19 Starter) zeigen, was in ihnen steckt. Belohnt wurden ihre Mühen nach erbitterten Führungskämpfen mit den Plätzen  2, 6 und 11.




_Die Ruhe vor der Sturm_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_Startschuss _(Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_Noah mit Paul in der Verfolgung_ (Foto: D. Knopp)




_Paul holt auf_ (Foto: D. Knopp)




_Elias in der Trailabfahrt_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_Siegerehrung der U-13_ (Foto: D. Knopp)

Zum guten Schluss gingen in der hochkarätig besetzen U-15 Klasse Tim Dommershausen (Platz 4), Eva Wagner (Platz 5) und Marie de Roy (Platz 9) auf die staubige Piste.  Nach schweißtreibenden 5 km ging auch für sie der Renntag zu Ende. Eine gelungene Vorbelastung für die Marathon Veranstalltung am nächsten Tag.




_Start U-15_ (Foto: D. Knopp)

Erstmalig überschritt hierbei der Veranstalter die magische Grenze von 1000 Teilnehmern. Mit insgesamt zwölf auf der 30km Kurzstrecke gemeldeten TG-Fahrern, trugen auch diese zum neuen Rekord bei. Pünktlich um 11 Uhr fiel der Startschuss und die 378 Biker machten sich vom Rhenser Rathaus aus auf den Weg die 700 Höhenmeter durch die Gemarkung zu erklimmen.




_Team im Ziel_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Bereits nach 1:22 Std. erreichte Sebastian Spitzlay als erster TG-Fahrer das  Ziel. Das bedeutete einen hervorragenden Platz 6 bei der  Jugend  U-17. Ihm folgten Frank Pätzold (AK 14), Rouven Pollmann (AK 12), Marvin Meyer (AK9), Till Kaufmann(AK 10), Marco Galeazzi (AK 32), Tim Dommershausen (AK 7), Elias Wagner (AK 9)und Florian Metzner (AK 12).

Besonders erfreulich sind die Platzierungen unserer Juniorinnen in der Klasse U-19. Hier konnte sich Eva Wagner den ersten Platz sichern und Marie de Roy stürmte im zweiten MTB-Marathon ihrer Radsportkariere auf Platz drei.




_Marie und Eva mit Top Leistungen_ (Foto: D. Knopp)

Auch an diesem Wochenende hat sich wieder einmal gezeigt, dass die Nachwuchsarbeit der MTB Abteilung der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard schöne Früchte trägt.


----------



## Chr!s (14. Juli 2014)

*TG Biker für die Feuerwehren am Start!*

Bei der 6. Deutschen Meisterschaft der Feuerwehren im Mountainbike Marathon gingen diesmal im nordrhein-westfälischen Einruhr auch drei Fahrer der TG Boppard an den Start. Auf der Kurzdistanz über 37 km hatten Sebastian Spitzlay, Frank Pätzold und Christian Volk im Rahmen des Rurseemarathons rund 800 Hm zu bewältigen. Pünktlich mit dem Startschuss begann auch der Regen, welcher den Teilnehmern nun zum ständigen Begleiter wurde. Die Sicht- und Streckenverhältnisse entwickelten sich katastrophal , das Risiko eines Sturzes wuchs immens. Doch glücklicherweise erreichten die Drei gesund das Ziel. Sebastian, aufgrund seiner jungen Lenze leider noch nicht in der Meisterschaftswertung, errang nach 1:43 Std. bei den Junioren U-19 den 7. Platz und hat damit die nächste DM 2015 fest im Blick.
Mit der Zeit von 1:36 Std. belegte Christian (FFW Spay) Rang 6 in der Klasse Senioren1 der Meisterschaft und Frank (FFW Boppard) erreichte in gleicher Kategorie Platz 10 nach 1:50 Std. 
Sebastians Vater, ebenfalls für die FFW Spay im Rennen, schloss bei den Sen3 auf dem 12. Rang!




_Reinhold und Sebastian Spitzlay, Christian Volk (v.l.n.r.)_ Foto: R. Volk


----------



## Chr!s (30. Juli 2014)

_*Regen bis zum Start beim Erbeskopf*_
*(Fotos: P. Kaufmann)*




_Startgetümmel - Wo gehts lang?_

Der Wettergott meinte es nicht besonders gut mit den Teilnehmern des diesjährigen Erbeskopfmarathons. Bis kurz vor dem Startschuss versorgte er alle Streckenabschnitte noch mit reichlich Wasser, hatte aber dann doch für den Verlauf des Rennens ein Einsehen. So kämpften sich auch Till Kaufmann und Christian Volk auf der Kurzdistanz über 37 Km durch schlammige Wiesenabschnitte und rutschige Wurzeltrails. Bereits in der Einführungsrunde sammelte man reichlich Gras im Getriebe, dass die Schaltung nur so ächzte. Dennoch, man kämpfte sich bis auf die höchste Erhebung in Rheinland-Pfalz, um im Anschluss die rasante Schussabfahrt über die Skipiste zu genießen. Etliche hatten sich am "Gipfel" eingefunden, um die Biker bei ihrem Weg nach unten anzufeuern. Ebenso im Ziel in Thalfang, wo zu hunderten die Fans entlang des Sees auf die Rückkehr ihrer Lieben warteten.
Für unsere TG-Fahrer schlugen die Fahrzeiten mit den tollen Plätzen 6 (Till, U-19) und 8 (Chris, Sen1) zu Buche!


----------



## Chr!s (1. August 2014)

_*TG-Biker fahren für einen guten Zweck*_
*(Fotos: S. Pätzold)*

Am 20.07.14 richtete der SKB Bauschheim ein Rennen zu Gunsten der Stiftung „Tapfere Kinder“ aus.
„Ein Rennen fahren und damit etwas Gutes tun? Klare Sache, da müssen wir hin!“ sagten sich Jan, Eric und Frank Pätzold
Die Rennen wurden auf einer eigens hierfür abgesteckten Strecke durch den Bauschheimer Stadtwald ausgetragen.
Neu für die angereisten Biker war der Le-Mans-Start, also galt es die ersten 300 Meter im Laufschritt zu bewältigen, dann zum  Rad und  ab auf die Strecke.




Im Hauptrennen der Erwachsenen erreichte Frank bei sengender Hitze Platz 18.
Jan und Eric starteten in der U11 und fuhren mal wieder in die Top Ten . Beide mussten bereits gegen den starken Wind des  aufziehenden Gewitters kämpfen. Jan verpasste das Podest nur knapp mit Platz 4, auch sein Bruder Eric war mit seinem 6. Platz sehr zufrieden.




Die gewonnenen Eisgutscheine wurden von den dreien noch vor der Heimfahrt eingelöst.


----------



## Chr!s (29. September 2014)

*Koblenzer 6 Stunden MTB-Rennen bei Unwetter
Veranstalter entscheidet sich zum Abbruch*




_TG-Fahrerlager_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)

Die zweite Auflage des Koblenzer 6 Stunden MTB-Rennens im ME Sportspark Neuhäusel sollte die Premiere im vergangenen Jahr übertreffen! Neue Streckenführungen, mehr Kapazitäten und Stellplätze für weitere Teams, noch mehr Verpflegung und eine große Anzahl von Helfern hatte der ausrichtende RCW Koblenz Arzheim aufgeboten, um dieses Ziel zu erreichen! Doch das Wetter machte der Veranstaltung einen Strich durch die Rechnung.




_Fahrerbriefing im Teamzelt_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)

Mit 29 Teilnehmern stellte die TG Boppard mit Abstand das größte Fahrerfeld. Dazu zählten auch die Teilnehmer in den Kids-Läufen, die vor dem Start des 6h-Wettkampfs ausgetragen wurden. Schon hier setzte, wie schon in den Tagen und Nächten zuvor, Regen ein. Dieser gönnte sich, wie alle Teilnehmer auch,  fortan keine Pause mehr und zeichnete die Strecke nach seinem Belieben.




_Startaufstellung zum Kids-Race U-11_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_Im Rennen der Kids U-13 führte Elias durch alle Runden und wurde dennoch im Zielsprint geschlagen. Platz 2 _(Foto: M. Galeazzi)

Anfangs ließ der Niederschlag etwas nach und der Schlamm in den Trails wurde mit Runde zu Runde klebriger, nur um kurz darauf wieder von kräftigen Güssen verflüssigt zu werden.




_Bereits die ersten Runden waren hart, angefeuert zu werden half da sehr! _(Foto: M. Galeazzi)

Die Fahrt über den knapp 4km Rundkurs mit 120 Hm wurde damit eine enorme Belastung für Mensch und Material. Es verging kaum eine Runde ohne Sturz. Niemand wurde verschont. Gottlob waren die meisten Blessuren nicht schwerwiegend. Bei den Drahteseln sah es schon anders aus. Schaltungen und Bremsen versagten ihren Dienst, Platten und weitere Defekte machten den Fahrern das Leben schwer. Manch einer bewegte sich mehr laufend, als radelnd fort.




_Perfekter Hillclimb bei Matsch, der Druck muss hinten drauf! _(Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_"Hm, ich hatte eine andere Linie im Blick!" _(Foto: C. Neurath)




_In allen Bereichen war volle Konzentration gefordert!_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_Gespanntes Warten in der Wechselzone_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)




_Die Gesichter der ersten zurückkehrenden Fahrer sprachen Bände und erhöhten die Spannung der Wartenden _(Foto: C. Neurath)

Aller Wirdrigkeiten zum Trotz leisteten Fahrer und Betreuer Enormes. Schon am Vortag hatten fleißige Helfer aus den Reihen der Eltern und Teilnehmer ein großes TG-Fahrerlager aufgebaut, welches optimalen Rückzugs- und Umkleideraum während des schlechten Wetters im Rennen bot.




_Die Rundenzeiten immer im Blick _(Foto: M. Galeazzi)

Ebenso stand eine hervorragende  TG-eigene Rennverpflegung zur Verfügung, dazu Rollentrainingsgeräte und ein Stellplatz für die Räder.
Tatkräftig packten Eltern und Betreuer an, wenn die Fahrer Hilfe benötigten und hielten sie immer über ihren aktuellen Stand im Rennen auf dem Laufenden.




_Warmhalten auf der Rolle_ (Foto: C. Neurath)




_Der Regen wird immer stärker _(Foto: C. Neurath)

Aufgrund zunehmender Intensität der Regenfälle entschied sich der Veranstalter jedoch letztlich in Absprache mit Sanitätern und dem BDR dazu, das Rennen bereits nach der Hälfte der Zeit abzubrechen. Nach Einschätzung der Verantwortlichen wurde zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Strecke zu gefährlich. Entgegen dieser Einschätzung hatten die TG-Fahrer den Eindruck, dass sich der Kurs deutlich verbesserte, je stärker es regnete. Der Schlamm war nicht mehr dickflüssig und konnte von den Stollenreifen verdrängt werden. Ein neues Problem stellte nun die Kälte des Regens dar.




_Dennoch zwingt man sich auf die Strecke - Alles fürs Team!_ (Foto: C. Neurath)

Jedoch, die Entscheidung der Rennleitung stand fest und nach 3 Stunden war die Veranstaltung Geschichte! Dennoch war es für alle eine ganz besondere Erfahrung, die wenigsten hatten unter solchen Bedingungen bisher einen Wettkampf bestritten. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Schäden an den Rädern nicht zu groß sind und sich die Erkältungen in Grenzen halten.




_Nichts wie rein ins warme Zelt! _(Foto: C. Neurath)

Im Endergebnis konnte die TG hervorragende Plätze belegen. Besonders zu erwähnen sind hierbei die Platzierungen von zwei Teams, die erstmalig für die TG anlässlich dieser Veranstlatung zusammengekommen waren. So traten in einem Viererteam die Väter mehrerer Fahrer gegen ihre Jungs im 6h-Rennen an und belegten Platz 2 in der Wertung Senioren  Ü-160.




_Stramme Leistung, Männer!! _(Foto: C. Neurath)

Als einziges Damenteam traten unsere „Girls United“ an, unterstützt durch die RCW Fahrerin Lea Schaaf und belegten unangefochten Platz 1.




_"Girls United" _(Foto: C. Neurath)

In der 4er Teamwertung bei den Junioren konnte die TG dazu gleich zwei Podestplätze einfahren. Das Rheinland-Junioren-Team, unterstützt durch Bastian Hentschel vom RCW und Niklas Bingel vom MTB-Team Schaumburg, belegte Rang 3 und unser Junioren Team 1 konnte für sich den Sieg verbuchen!




_TG-Junioren 1 auf 1 und Team Rheinland auf 3, SUPER!!!_ (Foto: M. Galeazzi)

Das TG-Team Junioren 2 folgte gleich auf Platz 4.
Ebenso auf Platz 4 fuhr bei den Herren das 4er-Team unserer Übungsleiter!
Das 2er Team der Übungsleiter erreichte Platz 7 im Feld.

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an die 3 externen Fahrer (Fahrerin)  für eure tatkräftige Unterstützung, ein Dank auch an alle Sponsoren und Helfer sowie ein großes Lob an Hansi Hentschel und sein Team, welches eine klasse Organisation geboten hat.




_Wir sind der Meinung - Das war SPITZE!!! _(Foto: K. Kaufmann)

*Hier nun die TG-Ergebnisse in der Übersicht:
*
Kids-Race U-11
2. (w) Clara Wagner
4. Jan Pätzold
5. Eric Pätzold
6. Mauro Ebner

Kids-Race U-13
2. Elias Wagner
7. Noah Pollmann
10. Marlon Surmann
11. Paul Walter


*6h-Rennen*

1. Platz 4er-Team Damen „Girls United“
- Eva Wagner
- Ariane Blaschzyk
- Claudia Caserta-Metzner
- Lea Schaaf

1. Platz 4er-Team Junioren 1
- Sebastian Spitzlay
- Rouven Pollmann
- Marvin Meyer
- Till Kaufmann

2. Platz 4er-Team Väterteam Ü-160
- Reinhold Spitzlay
- Jörg Metzner
- Leo Kaufmann
- Ulrich Pollmann

3. Platz 4er Junioren-Team Rheinland
- Elias Wagner
- Justin Surmann
- Bastian Hentschel
- Niklas Bingel

4. Platz 4er-Team Junioren 2
- Tim Dommershausen
- Florian Metzner
- Jonas Neurath
- Lukas Schuth

4. Platz 4er-Team Übungsleiter
- Marco Galeazzi
- Dominik Knopp
- Jens Lang
- Jan Lüdicke

7. Platz 2er-Team Übungsleiter
- Frank Pätzold
- Christian Volk


----------



## Chr!s (29. Oktober 2014)

_*Mountainbike-Festival in Büchel*_
(Fotos: B. Wagner)

Das Trainingsjahr 2014 neigt sich dem Ende zu und traditionell sind die Rennen im Oktober für unsere Fahrer die letzten der Saison. Entsprechend locker aber aufgrund der vielen Trainingskilometer des Jahres gut gerüstet, gingen nochmal einige von uns auf die Strecken rund um Büchel, die sowohl für Kids als auch für die Erwachsenen hergerichtet waren.
So startete man samstags gleich 2 Wettkämpfe für die "Kleinen", zum Einen ein XC-Rennen morgens und nachmittags einen kleinen Marathon. Und bei beiden stieg unser Elias aufs Treppchen.
Jan und Eric Pätzold erreichten die Plätze 4 und 5!












Beim Marathon am Sonntag gingen dann nochmal 3 unserer Biker an den Start.
Auf der Kurzdistanz gaben zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr Eva Wagner und Till Kaufmann nochmal alles und schlossen mit den sagenhaften Plätzen 1 und 5 in ihren Altersklassen!





In Vorbereitung eines Langstreckenevents begab sich Frank Pätzold auf die 75 km Runde und bewältigte sie problemlos in 4:12 Stunden auf Rang 22.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (29. Oktober 2014)

_*Red Bull 26 Zoll MTB-Rennen im Mittelrheintal - nicht ohne die TG!*_

Nur vereinzelt bekam man etwas im Vorfeld von dem Rennen mit. Das Ganze wurde recht geheim und elitär gehalten. Flyer waren mal in einer Ausgabe der "Mountainbike" zu finden, aber im Internet oder der örtlichen Presse war kaum etwas zu lesen. Erst anderthalb Monate vor dem Start kam die Ausschreibung und die Anmeldung wurde freigeschaltet. Wobei, anmelden konnte man sich nicht, eher bewerben. Letztlich entschied der Veranstalter zusammen mit einer BDR-Kommission, wer von den Interessenten starten durfte.
Man hatte betont, Hobby- und Profisportler gleichermaßen im Feld integrieren zu wollen und legte offensichtlich auch großen Wert auf Locals, wobei sie bei Frank und Christian der richtigen Adresse waren! Wir freuten uns sehr, als die beiden 14 Tage vorher die Zusage zum Rennen bekamen. Und die Spannung hielt sich bis zum Vorabend, als endlich der Streckenverlauf im Netz bekannt gegeben wurde. Spätabends brütete das Team also über der Karte und legte sich eine Taktik zurecht, mit der man die 110 km Distanz einigermaßen gut überstehen könnte.
Konkret ging es von der Burg Rheinfels in St. Goar aus los, um beidseits des Rheins von Boppard bis Rüdesheim 26 sogenante Zollstellen anzufahren, dort Münzen einzusammeln und diese am Schluss wieder auf der Rheinfels abzugeben. Auf der Karte war zwar die Lage der Zollstellen ersichtlich, aber nicht die Wege dorthin. Die wollten gefunden werden. Sicher war schonmal, dass mindestens zwei Mal eine Fähre genutzt werden muss, um den Strom zu queren. Also war die Taktik klar: Vollgas bis Boppard, um die Fähre um 10:40 Uhr zu bekommen.

Man war dann doch etwas überrascht, als beim morgendlichen Briefing bekannt wurde , dass die Einführungsschleife über einen Trail mit etlichen Treppen erst einmal nach St. Goar hinunter führen würde. Angesichts der nassen Verhältnisse ein gefährliches Unterfangen, bei dem das Rennen enden könnte, bevor es wirklich angefangen hatte. Insgesamt blieb vor dem Start nur wenig Zeit, sich noch auf der Rolle warm zu fahren, waren doch Navigationsgeräte von Garmin am Bike anzubringen, Transponder zu befestigen sowie Karte und Ledersäckchen für die Zollmünzen irgendwie zu verstauen. Gott sei Dank hatte der Veranstalter einen Rucksack gesponsert und die Navis gestellt.

---
Hier gehts zum Video: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/10...oll-orientierungs-marathon-im-mittelrheintal/
---

Der Startschuss erklang in Form einer Fanfare im Burginnern und es ging über die glitschigen Pflaster durch die Ruine, um über die Brücke und die K100 hinweg in Richtung Trail nach St. Goar zu beschleunigen. Hier gab es dann, wie befürchtet, Stau und die Angst unseres Teams wuchs, die Fähre in Boppard nicht mehr rechtzeitig erreichen zu können. Würden man sie verpassen, bedeutete dies mind. 20 Minuten Wartezeit.
Also Volldampf von Anfang an, Frank und Christian Richtung Norden. Und 26 andere hängten sich dran. Der Rest des knapp 60 köpfigen Feldes fuhr die südliche Route.

Die erste Station bei der SebaPharma erreichte man wahnsinnig früh und konnte sich darauf etwas zurücknehmen. Letztlich blieben doch noch 10 Min. Wartezeit an der Fähre, der zweiten Kontrollstelle.

Im Rahmen des zeitgleich stattfindenden Jugendtraining kam die gesamte Truppe der TG zur Fähre und feuerte an! Das gab unseren Fahrern nochmal richtig Zunder und auf der anderen Rheinseite angelangt, ging das Rennen nun wirklich los.
Es waren zwar nur kurze Anstiege von maximal 100 HM zu den Burgen entlang des Rheins, doch die Prozente waren knackig. Alles in Allem summierten sich die Meter schließlich zu 1,2 km in die Höhe.

Aber dann, nach der zweiten Rheinquerung fingen bei den Leuten die Beine an zu zugehen. Auch bei Frank und Christian. Besonders an Burg Rheinstein, zu der man zu Fuß laufen musste, bekam Frank Rückenprobleme. Glücklicherweise erholte er sich schnell, als er wieder auf dem Rad sitzen konnte und zeigte hinter Bacharach, dass er noch etliche Reserven hatte. So führte er die Gruppe dann auch zielgenau ans Finanzamt in St. Goar, eine der letzten 3 Stationen. Und ab dort begann der Fight. Der schlimmste Anstieg des ganzen Rennens, der Schlossberg hoch zur Rheinfels stand jetzt an und der Sprint durch die Gemäuer bis auf den höchsten Turm. Frank und Christian blieben bis zuletzt zusammen und peitschten sich gegenseitig auf die Zinnen. Völlig am Ende lieferten sie endlich nach 5:21 Stunden ihre Lederbeutel mit den Münzen ab.

Damit belegten sie die Plätze 23 und 24 im Feld!



(Foto: N. Volk)


----------



## Chr!s (8. Januar 2015)

_*Überraschend auch in 2014 weitere Erfolge im Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup!*_

Man hatte nicht damit gerechnet, doch tauchten die Namen mehrerer unserer Fahrer Ende des vergangenen Jahres in der Ergebnisliste des Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cups auf und zwar recht weit oben!

Die Ausschreibung des Cups hatte sich zu 2013 etwas verändert, u.a. dass die U-17 Klasse nicht mehr zugelassen war und manche Pflichtrennen wegfielen sowie eine starke Gewichtung auf das Gesamtergebnis des Rothaus-Bulls-Cups und dem Athletiktest des Landesverbands gelegt wurde. Weil die TG am Athletiktest nicht teilnehmen konnte, waren aus Trainersicht vergleichbare Platzierungen wie in 2013 nicht mehr zu erwarten, weshalb wir niemanden unserer Fahrer für den Cup meldeten.
Umso überraschender war schließlich die Erkenntnis, dass mehrere unserer Fahrerinnen und Fahrer es in ihren Altersklassen trotzdem unter die Top 5 geschafft hatten.

So erreichte Elias Wagner in der U-13m Rang 5.
Die Brüder Jan und Eric Pätzold fuhren mit ihren in 2014 gesammelten Wettkampfergebnissen auf die Ränge 4 und 5 in der Klasse U-11m und
Eva Wagner durfte bei den Damen U-15 den 2. Podestplatz in der Gesamtwertung erklimmen.


----------



## Chr!s (1. Februar 2015)

_*Zielorientiert, auch im Winter*_

Mit Beginn des neuen Trainingjahres im November verlagerten die Bopparder Mountainbiker mehr und mehr ihre Übungseinheiten in die örtlichen Hallen und schwerpunktmäßig auf die Entwicklung der allgemeinen athletischen Ausdauer. Ziel war die Vorbereitung auf die Athletikprüfung des Radsportverbands Rheinland-Pfalz Ende Januar in Ludwigshafen. Hieran nahmen erstmalig 7 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer der TG Boppard teil. Der Test wird einmal jährlich in den Nachwuchsklassen U-11 bis U-15 durchgeführt und dient u.a. als Sichtung für die Förderkader der Landesverbände. Neben den klassischen Disziplinen Langlauf, Sprint und Weitsprung sind hierbei ebenso ein Hindernisparcours sowie ein Trittfrequenztest zu absolvieren. 



_Das TG-Team beim Athletiktest_ (Fotos: B. Wagner)

Erst seit Kurzem im Team, aber gleich in Ludwigshafen mit dabei, starteten Lola Ebner und Clara Wagner für die TG Mountainbikeabteilung bei den U-11/ U-13 Damen und konnten hierbei wertvolle Erfahrungen für ihr kommendes Training sammeln.




Bei den Schülern U-11 überraschte Jan Pätzold mit seiner Leistung, die ihm einen hervorragenden 3. Podestplatz bescherte. Team Kollege Mauro Ebner errang Platz 10 sowie die viertschnellste Trittfrequenz dieser Altersklasse.




In der stark besetzten U-13 Klasse konnte Eric Pätzold trotz Infekts einen passablen Platz 15 erzielen und auch in der großen U-15 Klasse platzierten sich Elias Wagner und Noah Pollmann im guten Mittelfeld auf den Rängen 13 und 16. Noah überzeugte hierbei besonders beim 3000m Lauf auf Rang 6!




Die Nachwuchsklassen mussten sich im Wintertraining jedoch nicht nur auf das Hallentraining beschränken, neben vielen Trainingsangeboten draußen auf dem Rad von Seiten des Vereins, bot auch der Radsportverband Rheinland mehrere sogenannter Stützpunktrainings an, welche von den jeweiligen Vereinen vor Ort ausgerichtet wurden. So auch am vergangenen Samstag in Boppard. 



_Die Stützpunkttrainingteilnehmer in Boppard_ (Fotos: C. Volk)

Ein gelungener Anlass für die jungen Sportler, sich auch außerhalb der Wettkampfgeschehen ohne Druck kennenzulernen und miteinander ihren Lieblingssport zu betreiben. Die Verbandstrainer Wehrheit und Stromberg freuten sich sehr über die rege Teilnahme und starteten zunächst mit einem 45-minütigen Fahrtechnikprogramm für die Klassen U-11 und U-13, um sie im Anschluss noch auf eine kurze Runde mit den Bopparder Trainern über den Eisenbolz nach Bad Salzig zu schicken. 








Die älteren Jahrgänge ab U-15 befanden sich von Beginn an unter den Fittichen der Bopparder Trainerschaft und bekam in einer knapp 90minütigen rasanten Ausfahrt das heimische Trainingsrevier gezeigt. Hierbei wurden etliche Höhenmeter bis in schneeführende Lagen hinein absolviert. Eine gelungene Einstimmung für den bevorstehenden Auftakt des Bulls-Cup am kommenden Samstag in Kottenheim, der höchstwahrscheinlich ebenfalls von Schnee geprägt sein wird.


----------



## Chr!s (1. April 2015)

*Die Bikesaison kommt, die TG-Biker sind schon da! – Bopparder beenden erste Cross-Country Serie des Jahres*

Der Frühling steht in den Startlöchern, die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard haben in diesem Jahr schon etliche Starts hinter sich! So ging bereits am vergangenen Wochenende die Cross-Country Winterserie um den Bulls-Cup 2015 mit TG Beteiligung zu Ende.
Mit insgesamt vier Rennen in Kottenheim, Adenau, Boos und dem Finale in Büchel bot der Veranstalter allen Wettbewerbshungrigen auch über die langen Wintermonate genügend Möglichkeiten, sich mit der Konkurrenz zu messen.



Traditionsgemäß zeigte sich auch die TG Boppard in dieser Serie und konnte erste Erfolge feiern. Besonders beachtenswert sind hierbei die Resultate jener Fahrer, die erstmalig in diesem Jahr in höheren Leistungsklassen unterwegs sind. Primär bedingt durch ihre Lizenzlösung, sekundär aufgrund des Aufstiegs in neue Alterskategorien.
So konnten sich Sebastian Spitzlay (U-19/Lizenz) und Elias Wagner (U-15/Lizenz) in allen Rennläufen gut behaupten und schlossen im Gesamtcup mit den hervorragenden Plätzen 4 und 5 ab.



Auch in den Hobbyklassen gab es Grund zum Feiern, platzierte sich doch Eva Wagner vom ersten Wettkampftag an bei den Schülerinnen U-17 auf Rang 2 und gab diesen bis zum Ende nicht mehr ab.



Noah Pollmann zeigte ebenfalls starke Leistungen im U-15er Feld, welches zusammen mit der Lizenzklasse gestartet wurde und war hier bester Hobbyfahrer.



Kontinuierlich zog Till Kaufmann bei allen Rennen seine Runden und wurde in der Gesamtwertung bei der Hobby Jugend (U-17) mit Platz 7 belohnt, direkt gefolgt von Rouven Pollmann, der beim Finallauf in Büchel mit Rang 4 im Tagesrennen ein deutliches Zeichen setzen konnte.
In der Kategorie Hobby-Shorttrack (u40) erreichte Frank Pätzold im Cup Platz 17.
Die Resultate zeigten bei allen Sportlern ansteigende Leistungskurven und versprechen eine spannende Rennsaison 2015.



(Fotos: B. Wagner)


----------



## Chr!s (15. April 2015)




----------



## Chr!s (22. April 2015)

_*Eifel-Mosel-Cup in Traben-Trarbach*_

Die TG-Mountainbiker waren am vergangenen Wochenende ebenfalls beim 2. Lauf des diesjährigen Eifel-Mosel-Cups in 
Traben-Trarbach vertreten. Am Samstag Abend starteten sie auf den 4km Rundkurs mit 120 Hm im großen gemischten Feld aller Teilnehmer und bei wunderschönem Frühlingswetter.
Da die gesamten Höhenmeter der Strecke fast ausschließlich auf den ersten 2 km abgearbeitet wurden, entzerrte sich das Feld jedoch recht schnell und die Teilnehmer hatten Platz auf den folgenden Trails und in der Weinbergsabfahrt, welche im Zickzack wieder in Richtung Stadt führte. Schlussendlich sogar über mehrere Treppen bis in die Innenstadt hinein und durch Start und Ziel auf dem Marktplatz.
Nach knapp 80 Minuten wars dann für alle geschafft. Mit Platz 8 durfte sich Sebastian Spitzlay in die Top Ten der U-19 Lizenzklasse einreihen, bei den Lizenzfahrern Sen1 landete Christian Volk auf Rang 14.
Tim Dommershausen testete seine diesjährige Form und erreichte Platz 17 bei den Hobbyfahrern U-17 und Frank Pätzold finishte bei den Sen1 auf Rang 19.


----------



## Chr!s (3. Mai 2015)

_*Abteilung Mountainbike der TG Boppard startet mit neuer Nachwuchsgruppe in die Saison*_

Es waren schon eklige Bedingungen die sich den Mountainbiketrainern der TG Boppard am letzten Aprilwochenende beim Blick aus dem Fenster zeigten. Dauerregen und sehr kühle Temperaturen ließen bei vielen Zweifel aufkommen, ob hierbei überhaupt Interessenten zum ersten Training der neuen MTB-Nachwuchsgruppe ab 8 Jahren erscheinen würden. Doch diese Zweifel waren unbegründet. Gleich 11 neue junge Fahrerinnen und Fahrer fanden sich mit ihren Eltern morgens auf dem Remigiusplatz in Boppard ein und trainierten erste Grundlagen im MTB-Sport.
Dominik Knopp, Gruppenübungsleiter zum Fortschritt der Übungen: „Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, mit wie viel Freude die Kinder nach den ersten Einheiten ihren Eltern vom  Training erzählen. Die Kids erleben hier recht früh eine Leistungsentwicklung, da sie schnell verschiedene Fahrtechniken erlernen und kleine Hindernisse bewältigen können.“
Auch Abteilungsleiter Christian Volk zeigte sich erfreut über das rege Interesse:
„Unser Ziel ist es, die Kleinen an den Sport heranzuführen und zu begeistern. Das erfolgt stufenweise mit verschiedenen Ausbildungsschritten. Hierbei fokussieren wir nicht ausschließlich den Leistungssport, sondern die Kinder und Jugendlichen haben alle Möglichkeiten sich zu entwickeln, auch außerhalb vom Wettkampfgeschehen. Wir bieten damit für jeden Fahrertyp die entsprechende Betreuung, vom sporadischen Hobbybiker bis hin zum Leistungssportler. Für Letztere ist der Aufwand unsererseits natürlich recht intensiv, doch die guten Ergebnisse, welche ja für die TG und die Abteilung erbracht werden, entschädigen und sprechen für sich. Mittlerweile fahren einige Lizenzfahrer in unseren Reihen und weitere haben dies für 2016 ins Auge gefasst.“
Das Konzept stößt auf Zustimmung. Schon zum zweiten Training der Nachwuchsgruppe in Spay kamen weitere Kinder hinzu. Im Mai findet das Training samstags um 10:00 Uhr am Gemeindezentrum in Spay statt.


----------



## Chr!s (2. Juni 2015)

*Erste Bewährungsprobe der neuen TG MTB-Nachwuchsgruppe in Emmelshausen*




Gerade einmal 4 Wochen ist die Neueröffnung der Mountainbike Nachwuchsgruppe E (ab 8 Jahren) in der TG Boppard nun her und schon stand der erste Wettkampf für die jungen Biker an. Das Kids-Race in Emmelshausen im Rahmen des Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike sorgte für Herzklopfen bei den kleinen Rennfahrern.



Für viele das allererste Rennen überhaupt, doch die Ergebnisse konnten sich wirklich sehen lassen. Bei 87 Teilnehmern in 3 Rennläufen landete die TG in allen Altersklassen auf dem Podest!




Hier die TG-Ergebnisse im Überblick:

Kids 2008 – 2010
1. Anna Wagner

Kids 2005 – 2007
2. Helena Eiden
2. Jan Pätzold
3. Mauro Ebner
5. Alessandro Galeazzi
12. Tim Breitbach
26. Tim Rosenbach

Jugendliche 2001 – 2004
5. Michelle Eiden
7. Clara Wagner
3. Elias Wagner
17. Eric Pätzold
22. Maximilian Seidl




Beim Marathon am nächsten Tag standen nun die älteren Jahrgänge an der Startlinie. Bestes Bikerwetter und wunderschöne Streckenführungen sorgten für eine super Stimmung, die ebenfalls schöne Ergebnisse mit sich brachte.
Auf der Funstrecke über 28 km mit 400 HM konnte sich Rouven Pollmann lange in der Spitzengruppe halten, verlor jedoch im Folgenden 5 Minuten auf den späteren Sieger. Dennoch ein hervorragender 6. Platz bei den Junioren U-19 nach 1:07 Std. Mit 1:15 Std. folgte Tim Dommershauen in gleicher Altersklasse auf Rang 15 und mit Platz 20 rollte Till Kaufmann ins Ziel. Bei den Damen hatte Eva Wagner schwer zu kämpfen, konnte sich nach 1:43 Std. aber über Platz 4 freuen.




Die Kurzstrecke von 40 km mit 800 HM nahmen in der Ak Sen1 Frank Pätzold und Christian Volk unter die Stollen und schlossen nach knapp 105 Minuten auf den Rängen 34 und 19. Sebastian Spitzlay fiel nach der Hälfte der Distanz dem Hungerast zum Opfer, kämpfte sich jedoch bis ins Ziel und erreichte bei der U-19 noch Rang 8!
Ähnlich vom Pech verfolgt wurden auf gleicher Distanz die Übungsleiter Dominik Knopp und Lukas Frohwein, die beide das Rennen leider vorzeitig beenden mussten. Für sie heißt es dann am kommenden Wochenende beim Marathon in Rhens wieder: Neues Spiel, neues Glück!

Fotos: W. Breitbach und Y. Dommershausen


----------



## Chr!s (18. Juni 2015)

*Spannende MTB-Wettkämpfe am Fronleichnamswochenende*

Das verlängerte Wochenende um Fronleichnam nutzen viele Orte in der Region jedes Jahr zur Durchführung sogenannter „Sportwochen“. So auch der TuS Rhens, dessen SpoWo mit dem Canyon Rhein Hunsrück MTB Marathon sonntags ihren Höhepunkt erfährt. Die 16. Auflage der Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr erhielt sogar die Rekordteilnehmerzahl von über 1200 Fahrern auf den 3 Strecken über 80, 50 und 30 km durch die wunderschöne Gemarkung im Mittelrheintal. 9 Fahrer der Turngesellschaft waren darunter, die sich allesamt auf der Kurzstrecke die Sporen gaben. Schnellster Vereinsfahrer war diesmal Rouven Pollmann, der die Distanz nach 1:18 Std. bewältigt hatte und damit in seiner Altersklasse U-17 den 10. Platz belegen konnte.  Auf Rang 16 landete in gleicher AK Tim Dommershausen, gefolgt von Elias Wagner (Pl.22). Bei den Damen U-17 durfte sich Eva Wagner sogar über den 3. Podestplatz freuen. Schnellster Vereinsfahrer in der U-19 Klasse wurde Sebastian Spitzlay auf Rang 9, gefolgt von Dominik Knopp (Pl. 12), Till Kaufmann (Pl.13) und Marvin Meyer (Pl. 14). Florian Metzner musste das Rennen leider vorzeitig beenden, nachdem er sich mehrfach verfahren hatte.




Nicht weniger spannend gestaltete sich auch das 3. Jakobsberg Kids-Race am Vortag rund um den Sportplatz im Mühlental Rhens, das insgesamt 130 junge Fahrerinnen und Fahrer anzog. Ebenfalls ein Teilnehmerrekord, der den Veranstalter sehr erfreute. Die TG trug mit 17 Startern dazu bei und erntete schöne Erfolge auf dem anspruchsvollen Rundkurs. So konnten Jan Pätzold und Mauro Ebner in der U-11 Klasse die Podestplätze 1 und 2 einfahren, 




Michelle Eiden kletterte in der U-15w auf Rang 3 und auch die beiden Schwestern Clara (U-13) und Anna Wagner (U-9) brillierten mit den Plätzen 4 und 5 in ihren Altersklassen. 







Ohne Frage zeigten die kleinen Radsportler allesamt gehörigen Eifer und dafür zollte das Publikum am Streckenrand großen Respekt und Beifall.

Hier die TG-Ergebnisübersicht:

U-9
5. Anna Wagner
11. Tim Rosenbach

U-11
6. Helena Eiden
1. Jan Pätzold
2. Mauro Ebner
7. Alessandro Galeazzi
9. Tim Breitbach





U-13
4. Clara Wagner
6. Kiera Scherer
7. Eric Pätzold
10. Max de Roy
11. Marlon Surmann
18. Max Seidl





U-15
3. Michelle Eiden
6. Elias Wagner
7. Noah Pollmann
13. Justin Surmann

(Fotos: W. Breitbach)

Am gleichen Wochenende fand in München zum 13. Mal das 24-Stunden MTB-Rennen statt. 



_Olympiapark_

Die TG, vertreten durch Frank Pätzold und Christian Volk, startete hier in der Kategorie Herren-Zweierteam, zusammen mit knapp 1100 weiteren Fahrern samstags Mittag auf den 8 km Rundkurs mit 100 Hm kreuz und quer über das Gelände des Olympiapark. 



_TG-Fahrerlager_

Neben knackigen Anstiegen über Wiesen und Kopfsteinpflaster, galt es ebenso schnelle wellige Abfahrten und knifflige Wurzeltrails im Wald zu bewältigen. 












Als wäre die Nr. 13 der Veranstaltung ein schlechtes Omen gewesen, zog mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit ein heftiges Unwetter auf, welches den Veranstalter dazu nötigte, das Rennen bis zum nächsten Morgen zu unterbrechen. Auf verkürztem Kurs starteten die Fahrer in ihren jeweiligen Teams gegen 05:00 Uhr früh also erneut auf die Hatz nach guten Platzierungen. 









Frank und Christian hatten in der ersten Phase tagsüber bereits aufgrund der sengenden Hitze und eines Sturzes reichlich Körner lassen müssen und wussten die Zwangspause regenerativ im Fahrerlager nutzen. Frisch gestärkt arbeiteten sie sich dann im Morgengrauen aus den Zwanzigerrängen nach vorn und schlossen schließlich nach 55 Runden und insgesamt 352 km auf Platz 11 von 37 Zweierteams.





(Fotos: Sportograf)


----------



## Chr!s (24. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (25. Juli 2015)

_*Aktiv Optik unterstützt Jugendmountainbiker*_

Pünktlich zum Ferienstart erhielten die Jugendmountainbiker der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard am vergangenen Samstag im Rahmen ihres Trainings eine überraschende Unterstützung des Unternehmens Aktiv Optik in Koblenz/ Lahnstein. Aufgrund der hervorragenden Nachwuchsarbeit sponserte man für den Cross-Country-/Marathonbereich Trainingstrikots und -westen, welche die Trainer und jungen Biker optimal in der Ausübung ihres Sports unterstützen werden. Denn wer eine Outdoorsportart betreibt weiß: Nichts ist wichtiger, als funktionierende Kleidung bei jedem Wetter. Entsprechend groß war die Freude bei den Trainingsteilnehmern, welche die neuen Kleidungsstücke direkt nach der Ausgabe einem Härtetest unterzogen.


----------



## Chr!s (16. September 2015)

*SebaMed Bike Wochenende verläuft erfolgreich für die TG Boppard*

Erstmalig in seiner Geschichte fand im Rahmen des SebaMed Bike Day ein Kinder Mountainbike Rennen in Boppard Buchenau am Vortag des Marathon statt. Veranstalter war die MTB-Abteilung der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard.

Die Premiere überzeugte mit einer einzigartigen Location sowie anspruchsvollen Strecken durch die Gemarkung, welche die insgesamt 70 Teilnehmer aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet in ihren Bann zogen. So forderten die vielen Höhenmeter der offiziellen Einführungsschleife des eigentlichen SebaMed Bike Marathon am nächsten Tag doch einiges von den Nachwuchsfahrern, die sich davon jedoch nicht im Geringsten beeindrucken ließen. Im Hauptrennen der U-15 waren letztlich über 2 Runden verteilt satte 208 Höhenmeter auf 6 Kilometern zu bewältigen! Schnellster Fahrer wurde hier in 14:45 Min. Jacob Peter Heß vom RSV Sturmvogel Bad Neuenahr Ahrweiler. Bereits auf Rang 2 folgte ein Nachwuchsbiker des Veranstalters: Elias Wagner. Das Podest vervollständigte letztlich Jan Lieser vom RC Herschbroich.
Bei den Damen U-15 sorgte Philippa Mohr vom VfB Polch für die Siegerzeit von 17:33 Min, gefolgt von Michelle Eiden aus der Mountainbike-Abteilung der TG Boppard.

Ebenfalls 2 Runden, jedoch auf verkürzter Distanz mit je 1,3 Km und 59 Hm hatten die 11- und 12jährigen sowie die 9- und 10jährigen vor sich. In einem Zielsprint entschied schließlich Mika Schöpplein von der SKG Bauschheim das Rennen der U-13 für sich, dicht gefolgt von Niklas Bingel vom RSV Oranien Nassau. Die Zeit: 7:31 Min. Rang 3 kam mit 24 Sekunden Rückstand ins Ziel und ging an Vincent Anton Opel vom MTB-Team Schaumburg. Schnellster Bopparder Fahrer wurde in diesem Lauf Eric Pätzold auf Rang 5 bei den Jungs.



(Foto: W. Breitbach)​Bei den Mädchen triumphierte in 08:48 Min. Ella Heß vom RSV Sturmvogel Bad Neuenahr Ahrweiler. Platz 2 ging an Johanna Theobald von den TV Birkenfeld Radpiraten und Rang 3 an Chiara Meeß vom VfB Polch.

In der Alterklasse U-11 dominierte ebenfalls eine Dame: Birkenfelds Radpiratin Ronja Theobald. Mit 08:48 Min. verwies sie Jan Pätzold von der TG Boppard um 7 Sekunden, dennoch für ihn ein verdienter Heimsieg bei den Jungs. Es folgten Manon Johanna Kany (MTB Schaumburg) und Helena Eiden (TG Boppard) bei den Mädchen sowie Arthur Möchel (RSV Oranien Nassau) und Niko Bill (SKG Bauschheim) bei den Jungs auf den Plätzen 2 und 3.



(Foto: W. Breitbach)​Die jüngsten Fahrer der Klassen U-7 und U-9 hatten am Buchenauer Ortsrand eine Sprintstrecke von 1,3 km mit 27 Hm zu bestreiten. In 3:09 Min. flitzte Niklas Flum vom Team Pfälzer Land auf das Siegerpodest, Paul Heß vom RSV Sturmvogel Bad Neuenahr Ahrweiler im Nacken. Ebenfalls den Sprung aufs Podest der U-9 schaffte schließlich noch Fin Louis Röhrig vom RSV Oranien Nassau. In 3:45 Min. erreichte Lola Ebner von der TG Boppard Platz 1 bei den Mädchen und wurde somit insgesamt schnellster Bopparder. Auf den Rängen 2 und 3 folgten Emma Gasthauer vom Kids Team der SIG Koblenz und Lisa Volk (TG Boppard/ Abt. MTB)
Die Klasse der U-7 war ganz in Männerhand. Nach 4:34 Min. hatten Noah Schröder, Felix Boch (TuS Laubach) und Nils Olbermann (X-Sport Kastellaun) das Podest unter sich aufgeteilt.



(Foto: W. Breitbach)​Große Begeisterung entfachte schließlich bei allen Teilnehmern die Siegerehrung durch Ortsvorsteher Martin Ströhmann. Neben handgefertigten Pokalen und Urkunden erhielten alle Starter Medaillen und wertvolle Sachpreise der beteiligten Sponsoren.
Die Resonanz Aller fiel entsprechend aus: Rundum gelungen und muss im kommenden Jahr unbedingt wiederholt werden!


Im Rahmen des Marathon am Sonntag, wurden ebenfalls die Titel des Rheinland- und Rheinland-Pfalz Meisters im MTB-Marathon ausgefahren. Bei den Senioren1 ging Christian Volk über die 71 km Distanz mit 1600 HM und erreichte hier Platz 6 in der RLP- und Rang 5 in der Rheinland-Wertung. Sebastian Spitzlay hatte die Mitteldistanz über 40 km mit 960 HM zu bestreiten und erreichte in beiden Wertungen Rang 5 in der Klasse U-19. Den größten Erfolg erreichte die TG an diesem Tag jedoch in der jüngsten Kategorie: Die Altersklasse der U-15 fightete auf der Kurzstrecke über 28km und 670 HM um die Meistertitel und bereits nach 1:21 Std. kehrte Elias Wagner als Vizemeister in beiden Wertungen zurück!



(Foto: B. Wagner)​
Die weiteren Marathon-Ergebnisse der TG im Überblick:

Mittelstrecke (40 km – 960 HM)
Dominik Knopp: Platz 9 U-19
Frank Pätzold: Platz 28 Sen1

Kurzstrecke (28km – 670 HM)
Eva Wagner: Platz 3 U-17
Till Kaufmann: Platz 4 U-19
Rouven Pollmann: Platz 5 U-17
Tim Dommershausen: Platz 8 U-17

und die weiteren TG Ergebnisse im Kids-Race:

U-9
9. Rosenbach, Tim
12. Rößler, Alexander

U-11
5. Breitbach, Tim
6. Galeazzi, Allesandro

U-13
4. Hachmer, Maike
6. Wagner, Clara
7. Hachmer, Amelie
6. Surmann, Marlon
10. De Roy, Max
11. Seidl, Max
12. Reißfelder, Philipp
13. Strabel, Daniel

U-15
4. Pollmann, Noah
7. Surmann, Justin


----------



## Chr!s (9. Oktober 2015)

*Ein September voller Rennen…*

… bot sich dieses Jahr für die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard, standen doch neben dem eigenen SebaMed Kids-Race im Rahmen des Bike Day gleich 3 weitere Rennveranstaltungen im Kalender.
Die Wichtigste stellte das Finale der 8. MTB-Challenge im Rahmen des Wilde Endert Marathon in Büchel dar. Bei der Challenge handelt es sich um eine Marathon-Rennserie, in diesem Jahr bestehend aus 9 Langstreckenrennen in Rheinland-Pfalz, Hessen und im Saarland.
Eva Wagner von der TG Boppard bewies in dieser Saison einmal mehr eisernes Durchhaltevermögen und ließ lediglich eine Veranstaltung der Serie aus. Letztlich verpasste sie nur knapp, mit 89 Punkten Rückstand, den Sieg bei den Damen U-17 und errang einen hervorragenden 2. Platz hinter Runa van Sterkenburg vom Team Saarschleife.




*Die Sieger der 8. MTB Challenge U-17w*, _Reife Leistung Mädels!_ (Foto: B. Wagner)

Ebenso veranstaltete der SV Büchel zwei Kinderrennen am Vortag seines Marathon, bei denen Jan Pätzold und Elias Wagner jeweils den 2. Platz und Eric Pätzold den 3. Platz erringen konnten.

In heimischen Gefilden erziezlte die TG im Rahmen des Marathons in Oppenhausen sowie beim 6 Stunden Rennen in Koblenz weitere Top Ten Ergebnisse.
So erreichten Marie de Roy und Tim Dommershausen auf der Funstrecke des Gallahaan-Trail jeweils den 3. Platz, beim Kids Race tags zuvor fuhren Michelle Eiden und Max de Roy in ihren Altersklassen die Plätze 1 und 3 ein.
Auch beim Kids-Race im Rahmen des 6h-Rennens in Koblenz Arzheim verbuchte die TG einen Sieg: Jan Pätzold flitzte bei der U-11 auf das Treppchen. Noah Pollmann folgte bei der U-15 auf Rang 3.
Im 6 Stunden Lauf hatte die TG schließlich gleich 3 Teams im Feuer.
In der Kategorie Ü-80 gingen Jörg Metzner und Frank Pätzold auf die Strecke und erreichten nach 23 Runden Platz 2.
Mit lediglich 2 Runden mehr landete das Junioren 4er-Team II der TG, bestehend aus Dominik Knopp, Sebastian Spitzlay, Tim Dommershausen und Rouven Pollmann ebenfalls auf dem 2. Rang, direkt gefolgt vom TG-Team I mit Eva Wagner, Till Kaufmann, Noah Pollmann und Florian Metzner.


----------



## Chr!s (17. November 2015)

*TG Boppard im Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup 2015 (MTB) erfolgreich *(Fotos: F. Pätzold)

Die Radsaison 2015 ist beendet und hat dem Radsportverband Rheinland erneut hervorragende Ergebnisse eingebracht. Diese galt es im Rahmen der Breitensportehrung am vergangenen Samstag in Koblenz Horchheim zu würdigen. Insbesondere die jüngsten Fahrer im Mountainbike erfuhren hierbei große Beachtung, zeigte doch die rege Beteiligung in der diesjährigen Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup Wertung, dass sich das Interesse am Radsport erfreulich gesteigert hat. Der Trend lässt sich ebenfalls bei der TG Boppard feststellen, welche mit der Neueröffnung einer weiteren Kindergruppe im Frühjahr 2015 dieser Entwicklung Rechnung trug. Gleich 5 der TG-Jugendfahrer konnten sich somit auch im Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup unter den Top Ten platzieren!

So erzielte Mauro Ebner in der Schüler U-11 Klasse den 8. Platz im Cup. In der vergangenen Saison hatte er u.a. beim Athletiktest des Verbandes ein Topergebnis beim Trittfrequenztest erreicht und fuhr beim Jakobsberg-Kids-Race in seiner Heimatstadt Rhens auf einen hervorragenden 2. Platz.
Für Jan Pätzold aus Boppard sprang in gleicher Altersklasse sogar der Sieg im Nachwuchs-Cup heraus! Insgesamt 12 Rennteilnahmen mit vielen Einzelsiegen über das Jahr reichten letztlich knapp zum Cup-Erfolg.




Oftmals bei den Einzelrennen haarscharf am Podest vorbeigefahren, konnte sich in der U-13 Kategorie im Nachwuchs-Cup Eric Pätzold aus Boppard freuen, langten seine Resultate hier diesmal für den tollen 3. Platz!




Und auch in der Jugend U-15 ging Rang 3 an die TG. Der Oppenhausener Elias Wagner zeigte in seinem ersten Jahr in dieser leistungsstarken Altersklasse deutliche Ambitionen. Mit insgesamt 29 Rennteilnahmen steigerte er sein Wettkampfpotential als Lizenzfahrer enorm und konnte sich sogleich bei der Bundesnachwuchs-Sichtung in Böhringen überraschend für die Deutsche Meisterschaft qualifizieren. Diese verlief für ihn in Saalhausen zwar weniger erfolgreich, doch sammelte man wertvolle Erfahrungen, die er im weiteren Verlauf der Saison gut umzusetzen wusste. So errang er schließlich bei den Rheinland- und Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaften im MTB-Marathon jeweils den Vizemeistertitel!
Gleichfalls eine überraschende Entwicklung legte in der U-15 Jugend Noah Pollmann aus Rhens an den Tag. Neben einer starken läuferischen Leistung beim Athletiktest des Radsportverbands zeigte auch er bei den Kids-Races im Land deutliches Potential und fuhr dort mehrere Podestplatzierungen ein. Im Nachwuchs-Cup kam er damit ebenfalls unter die TOP Ten,  Platz 8.


----------



## Chr!s (20. Dezember 2015)

*Landesmeisterschaft Radquer*

Auch neue Felder beackern und Erfahrung sammeln, so lautet für viele unserer Nachwuchsrennfahrer die Devise, weshalb sich unlängst auch Elias Wagner einmal in die Welt des Radcross begab. Anlässlich der Landesmeisterschaft 2016, die bereits jetzt ausgetragen wurde, war er nach Trassem gereist und nahm die Strecke mit geliehenem Bike unter die Stollen. Besonders die Lauf- und Tragepassagen machten ihm, nach eigenen Angaben, zu schaffen. Doch es reichte letztlich für einen Platz auf dem Siegerpodest!


----------



## Chr!s (20. Dezember 2015)

*Stützpunkttraining Mountainbike bei der TG Boppard*

Als einer der aktivsten jungendfördernden Vereine im rheinländischen Radsportverband richtete für diesen am vergangenen Samstag die Mountainbike-Abteilung der Turngesellschaft Boppard erneut ein vereinsübergreifendes Stützpunkttraining aus. Bei herrlichem Wetter trafen sich knapp 20 Nachwuchsfahrer (1/3 davon  Damen) am Gedeonseck, um zunächst ihre Fahrtechniken während kleinerer Aufwärmeinheiten im Bereich des Bike Parks auszubauen und anschließend zu einer längeren Tour nach Hünenfeld und Schauren aufzubrechen. Eine wunderschöne vorweihnachtliche Ausfahrt für Kinder, Eltern und Trainer, mit regem Erfahrungsaustausch. Zum Abschluss gab es noch für alle Teilnehmer ein kleines Präsent des Hauptsponsors SebaMed.


----------



## Chr!s (1. April 2016)

*Es locken nach draußen…*

…nicht nur die stetig wärmer werdenden Außentemperaturen. Auch die steigende Anzahl an Wettkampfangeboten im Bereich Mountainbike ist verantwortlich für die sich häufende Masse an Breiten- und Amateursportlern auf dem Rad in Wald und Feld.

So begann am Osterwochenende auch die MTB-Abteilung der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard  mit ihrem regulärem Außentraining für alle Nachwuchsgruppen, zu welchem immer samstags um 10:00 Uhr auch Neuinteressenten (8 - 19 Jahren) wieder dazu stoßen können.
Gleichfalls startete an Ostern der erste Lauf zum diesjährigen Eifel-Mosel-Cup in Fell, mit einer interessanten Strecke rund um das Besucherbergwerk. Doch bereits seit ein paar Wochen sind die Wettkampffahrer der TG schon beim Bulls-Cup, einer weiteren XC-Rennserie unterwegs und liegen seitdem in allen Altersklassen recht weit vorn.

Für ihre Trainingszwecke sind einige der Mountainbiker mitunter auch auf dem (Straßen)rennrad unterwegs und ließen es sich daher am Ostermontag nicht nehmen, auch einmal beim „Großen Osterpreis der Bade- und Rotweinstadt Ahrweiler“ an den Start zu gehen. Hier wurde zugleich die Straßenmeisterschaft des Radsportbezirks Koblenz ausgetragen. Auf dem 1,1 km langen Rundkurs fuhren die Brüder Jan und Eric Pätzold als Duo im Feld und wechselten sich immer wieder untereinander windschattenspendend ab. So überquerten sie schließlich auf den Gesamtplätzen 13 und 14 die Ziellinie. In der Bezirksmeisterschaft bedeutete dies Rang 3 für Jan und 4 für Eric Pätzold.



(Foto.: B. Wagner)

In der U-15 Klasse fuhr Elias Wagner kontinuierlich in der Spitzengruppe mit und leistete mitunter wichtige Führungsarbeit. Letztlich reichte es bei ihm für Platz 6 im Gesamtklassement sowie Rang 4 in der Bezirksmeisterschaft.


----------



## Chr!s (19. April 2016)

*Bopparder Mountainbiker stark beim Bulls Cup*

Mit seinem 4. Lauf in Boos in der Eifel endete am vergangenen Sonntag die erste Cross-Country Rennserie diesen Jahres. Zur Wertung des Bulls Cup zählten weiterhin die Rennen in Adenau, Büchel und Kottenheim. In der Eliteklasse wurde die Veranstaltung einmal mehr durch die Brüder Rosenkranz vom RSV Daadetal dominiert, die unangefochten die Plätze 1-3 einnahmen.

Doch auch die Fahrer der TG 1892 Boppard konnten hervorragende Resultate aufweisen. So setzte sich Elias Wagner aus Oppenhausen in der stark besetzten und in jedem Rennen voll ausgebuchten U-15 Lizenzklasse deutlich in Szene und entschied sogar das technisch anspruchsvollste Terrain in Kottenheim für sich. In der Cup-Wertung verpasste er den Sieg jedoch mit nur 2 Punkten Rückstand hinter Thore Hemmerling vom Bike Aid Team.

Seine Schwester Eva konnte sich in allen Läufen bei der Hobby Jugend weiblich im dünn besetzten Feld problemlos von der Zweitplatzierten Nina Willenbrink vom RC Herchbroich absetzen und somit auch den Cupsieg verbuchen.




Rouven Pollmann in Boos (Foto: B. Wagner)

Bei den Männern der Klasse „Hobby Jugend“ startete Rouven Pollmann aus Rhens mit seinem Sieg beim ersten Lauf der Serie in Adenau richtig durch. Dieses Niveau zu halten war nicht leicht, doch hielt er sich tapfer in den folgenden Läufen jeweils auf dem 3. Podestplatz. Im Gesamtergebnis reichte es damit für Rang 2 hinter Philipp Zöller von der Ski- und Freizeit Betzdorf mit einem deutlichen Vorsprung auf den 3. Julian Leifert.


Die weiteren Gesamtergebnisse der MTB-Abteilung/TG Boppard:

Kids:
4. Anna Wagner, Oppenhausen

U-13:
10. Eric Pätzold, Boppard
12. Jan Pätzold, Boppard
6. Clara Wagner, Oppenhausen

U-15:
9. Noah Pollmann, Rhens

Hobby Jugend:
10. Simon Brenner, Spay

U-19 Lizenz:
8. Sebastian Spitzlay, Spay

Hobby Shorttrack (<40):
19. Frank Pätzold, Boppard
21. Till Kaufmann, Nörtershausen


----------



## Chr!s (17. Mai 2016)

_*Elias Wagner fährt in die Top 20*_

Bei der TMP Jugendtour 2016 hat Elias Wagner am Pfingstwochenende die Top 20 geknackt. Das mehrtägige Straßenrennen im thüringischen Gotha bestritt der Lizenzfahrer der Mountainbike Abteilung der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard im Team des diesjährigen Rheinland Kaders und erreichte im Gesamtklassement Platz 19 von 83 Fahrern in der U-15 Klasse.



_Wagner (rechts) führt die Verfolger an_

Freitags mit einem  Prolog rund um Gotha gestartet, folgten Samstag Morgen ein Bergzeitfahren sowie nachmittags die 1. Etappe nach Weingarten. Die zweite Etappe nach Tabarz startete schließlich am Sonntag, in welcher sich Elias nach einem Sturz heroisch wieder an das Hauptfeld herankämpfen und auf Rang 18 finishen konnte.

Erneut für ihn ein erfahrungsreicher Ausflug in den Straßenrennsport, der Fokus liegt aktuell jedoch auf der Vorbereitung der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Cross-Country.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (25. Mai 2016)

_*Schinder(hannes)-MTB Superbike erwischt perfektes Wochenende...*_

Bis auf wenige Plätze war er ausgebucht, der 13. Schinder(hannes)-MTB Superbike in Emmelshausen. Von Hobby- bis Profisportler fand ein jeder an diesem Wochenende seine Vorlieben im MTB-Sport erfüllt. So konnte man zwischen 4 verschiedenen Distanzen von 27 bis zu 104 km Länge wählen und hierin die schönsten Single-Trails der Region genießen, dazu teilweise sehr anspruchsvolle Anstiege und Abfahrten und all das bei herrlichstem Sommerwetter. Mehr als 1000 Starter nutzten wieder die Gelegenheit, darunter einige der TG Boppard.
Hier setzte Tim Dommershausen auf der Funstrecke bei den U-19 Fahrern ein deutliches Zeichen und kam auf einem starken Rang 7 bereits nach 1:07 Std. wieder in Emmelshausen an. Mit 1:28 Std. konnte Eva Wagner bei den Damen im gleichen Alter sogar den 3. Podestplatz erklimmen. Fabienne Eiden schaffte bei ihrem Marathondebüt mit Platz 5 sogleich den Sprung in die Top Ten.





Tags zuvor fand schon traditionell das Rennen für die Kinder auf der Einführungsrunde des Marathon statt, welches mit knapp 70 Teilnehmern ebenfalls gut besetzt war.
In der U-15 Klasse dominierte die TG von Beginn an und es entstand der Fight um die Plätze 1 und 2 zwischen Noah Pollmann und Elias Wagner. Nur um Haaresbreite entschied Wagner schließlich den Sprint für sich.
In gleicher Altersklasse konnte Michelle Eiden ebenfalls das Treppchen bei den Mädchen besteigen. Nach nachträglicher Disqualifiaktion einer Konkurrentin, welche altersmäßig nicht hätte starten dürfen, erreichte Michelle den wohlverdienten Platz 3.
In der U-11 arbeiteten Helena und Leo Eiden gut zusammen und spendeten sich gegenseitig Windschatten. Während dies bei Leo mit Platz 5 zu Buche schlug, konnte Helena bei den Mädchen den Sieg einstreichen.

Hier die Ergebnisse des Wochenendes im Überblick:

Marathon (104km, 2500Hm):
Christian Volk, Pl. 46 Sen1

Halbmarathon (69km, 1600Hm):
Frank Pätzold, Pl. 53 Sen1

Funstrecke (27km, 500Hm):
Eva Wagner, Pl. 3 U-19w
Fabienne Eiden, Pl. 3 U-19w
Tim Dommershausen, Pl. 7 U-19
Justin Surmann, Pl. 21 U-19

Kids-Race III (8km):
Michelle Eiden, Pl. 3
Clara Wagner, Pl. 6
Elias Wagner, Pl. 1
Noah Pollmann, Pl. 2
Jan Pätzold, Pl. 9
Eric Pätzold, Pl. 10
Marlon Surmann, Pl. 13
Luis Walter, Pl. 18

Kids-Race II (3km):
Helena Eiden, Pl. 1
Leo Eiden, Pl. 5
Tim Breitbach, Pl. 7
Tim Rosenbach, Pl. 13


----------



## Chr!s (8. Juni 2016)

_*Dunkle Wolken über Rhens...*_

verhießen am Fronleichnahmwochenende nichts Gutes für die 17. Auflage des Rhein-Hunsrück MTB Marathons. Dennoch trainierten unsere Gruppen am Freitag nocheinmal auf der Kids-Race Strecke und ignorierten anfänglich die aufziehende Gewitterfront, die uns schlussendlich mit Starkregen unter die Zelte trieb.
Tags darauf stellte man das Fehlen einer Brücke fest, die durch das Unwetter weggeschwemmt worden war. Der Veranstalter zimmerte aber schnell eine Alternative, sodass zumindest die älteren Klassen die offizielle Runde fahren konnten.
Es herrschte schon am Morgen wieder drückende Schwüle und die Befürchtung, im Verlauf der Kinder-Rennen könnte es erneut zu einem Unwetter kommen. Dies bewahrheitete sich zum Glück nicht und es wurde eine schöne Veranstaltung, die zugleich recht erfolgreich für die TG verlief.

So platzierten sich Noah Pollmann bei den Jungs sowie Michelle Eiden bei den Mädchen U-15 von Beginn an auf dem 2. Rang und konnten diesen mühelos bis ins Ziel verteidigen.
In der U-9 belegte Lisa Volk bei den Mädchen den 3. Rang und Anna Wagner konnte für sich den Sieg verbuchen.

Wieder einmal stellte die TG das größte Team, für viele Eltern und Zuschauer beeindruckend.
Entsprechend fanden sich zur Freude der Abteilungsleitung im Nachhinein einige Anfragen, um eine Vereinsmitglieschaft.

Die weiteren Ergebnisse des Kids-Race:
Bambinis:
Robin Volk, Pl 8

U-11:
Tim Breitbach, Pl 10
Tim Rosenbach, Pl 14

U-13:
Clara Wagner, Pl 5
Eric Pätzold, Pl 5
Jan Pätzold, Pl 7
Mauro Ebner, Pl 8
Luis Walter, Pl 10


Die Nacht zum Sonntag brachte dann noch einmal Regen damit der Marathon auch mit "bestem" Untergrund bereitstand. Für den Tag waren wieder Unwetter angekündigt, sodass sich manche entsprechend warm anzog. Zur Überraschung aller hielt das Wetter und die Temperaturen stiegen über 23 Grad.
Dennoch war im Wald der Schlamm der beherrschende Faktor. Entsprechend sahen die Pedalritter nach der ersten Abfahrt bereits aus. Die Steigungen wurden zur Qual, die Abfahrten zur Rutschpartie.
Aber es kämpfte ein jeder und alle unserer Fahrer kamen, wenn auch mit kleineren Blessuren, zufrieden ins Ziel.

Auf der Kurzstrecke über 30 KM erreichten Rouven Pollmann und Eva Wagner jeweils in ihrer Altersklasse den 2. Platz., Tim Dommershausen und Sebastian Spitzlay Rang 6. Simon Brenner erreichte Platz 9 bei der U-17 und in der Hauptklasse der Männer belegte Till Kaufmann Platz 36.
Auf der Langstrecke über 80 KM fuhren Frank Pätzold und Christian Volk gemeinsam und erreichten mit den Rängen 55 und 53 bei den Senioren 1 das Ziel am Rathaus.


----------



## Chr!s (8. Juni 2016)

_*Limes Challenge in Dornholzhausen*_

Im vergangenen Jahr hatte der RSV Oranien Nassau auf einem ehemaligen Kurs des früheren Loreley Cups eine neue MTB-Strecke für ihre Nachwuchsfahrer angelegt und damals bereits ein kleines Jugendrennen ausgerichtet.
Die diesjährige Auflage des Rennens sollte nun doch etwas größer werden und auch die erwachsenen Starterfelder bedienen. Lediglich blieb eine Beschränkung bestehen: Lizenzfahrer waren nur bis zur Klasse U-19 zugelassen. Diese Einschränkung sowie die Vielzahl der vorhandenen Renntermine im Jahr, teilweise mehrere Veranstaltungen am gleichen Tag, zudem eine verhaltenen Bewerbung der Limes Challenge, dürfte dazu geführt haben, dass sich die Gesamtbeteiligung mit 55 Personen in Grenzen hielt.

Die TG gab ihr Bestes und schickte 8 Fahrer ins Rennen.
Die besonders in den Waldbereichen recht anspruchsvolle XC-Strecke stellte vor Allem unsere Jüngsten vor Herausforderungen. Dennoch ließen sie sich nicht entmutigen und fuhren ihr Rennen durch.
So belegten Tim Rosenbach und Fabian Göbel nach 1 Runde in der U-11 die Plätze 11 und 12.

In der U-13 hatten Eric und Jan Pätzold zwei Mal den Kurs zu bewältigen und schlossen auf den Rängen 6 und 7.
Clara Wagner kam auf Platz 12 ins Ziel.

Die U-15 versprach ein spannendes Rennen zu werden.
Mit 3 Runden ergab sich hier eine Rennzeit von ca. 30 Minuten, die routiniert vom Führungsduo Elias Wagner (TG Boppard) und Adil Bauer (Ahrweiler) abgespult wurden. Zwar wurde Elias permanent von Adil belauert, er konnte sich aber im letzten Anstieg deutlich distanzieren und den Sieg nach Hause fahren.
Auf Rang 9 erreichte Marlon Surmann das Ziel.
In der U-17 kam sein Bruder Justin auf den 7. Platz.


----------



## Chr!s (15. Juli 2016)

*Hohe Wettkampfdichte im Juli bei den Mountainbikern*

Die Sommerferien in Rheinland-Pfalz stehen kurz bevor, was sich auch in der Dichte der angebotenen Mountainbikeveranstaltungen niederschlägt. Eine Vielzahl von Rennen ballt sich förmlich im Juli, sodass sich oftmals mehrere Fahrer der TG Boppard entscheiden müssen, wo sie denn nun starten.

Für die Lizenzfahrer war der Start bei den Rheinland- und Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaften im Olympischen Cross Country natürlich Pflicht, während sich ein anderer Teil der Hobbyfahrer auch beim Wiesbadener MTB Marathon am gleichen Tag blicken ließ und mit guten Resultaten zurückkehrte. Noah Pollmann erreichte dort in der U-15 Klasse auf der Kurzstrecke über 27 km den 2. Platz, sein Bruder Rouven hatte auf gleicher Distanz mit Defektpech zu kämpfen, kam aber dennoch in der U-19 Klasse auf den 3. Rang. Gleiches tat ihm Eva Wagner bei den Damen U-17 nach, ebenfalls Rang 3.

Die Meisterschaften in Hattgenstein wurden zum ersten Mal von den Radpiraten des TV Birkenfeld ausgerichtet und bereits im Vorfeld war absehbar, dass der Anspruch an die Teilnehmer immens hoch gesteckt sein würde. So hatte der Verein den Kurs, welcher als Permanentstrecke mittlerweile jederzeit befahrbar ist, in mühevoller Eigeninitiative durch den sogenannten Zauberwald angelegt und mit allerlei fahrtechnischen Variationen versehen. Knapp 90% Trailanteil mit vielen schnellen Wechseln und Kurven, dazu leicht verblockte Anstiege und ständige Wurzelquerungen forderten auf der Hauptstrecke alles Können von den Fahrern und ließen keine Zeit zur Erholung.




In den Jugendklassen wurde am Vormittag zudem ein Trialwettkampf ausgefahren, aufgrund dessen Ergebnis die Kinder schließlich in Startgruppen für das XCO-Rennen am Nachmittag eingeteilt wurden. Auch hier lag der Anspruch recht hoch, zumal es für viele Teilnehmer die erste Teilnahme an einem Trialwettbewerb war. Eric und Jan Pätzold sammelten hierbei reichlich Erfahrung und konnten den Trial für sich zufriedenstellend bewältigen. Im mittleren Starterfeld ging es für sie später auf die XC-Strecke, welche sie in 3 Runden und ca. 25 Minuten bewältigten. Das bedeutete die Ränge 13 und 15. Platz 12 in der Klasse U-11 ging zuvor an Fabian Göbel.

Lagen die Teilnehmerzahlen in den Kinderklassen noch recht hoch, sanken sie mit den Jugendklassen doch erschreckend bis man in den Erwachsenen- und Seniorenklassen manche Rennen zusammenlegen musste. Im Ergebnis fuhren auf der Hauptstrecke Sebastian Spitzlay in der U-19 Lizenzklasse 5 und 8. Für Tim bedeutete dies den Vizemeistertitel im Landesverband.




Frank Pätzold schaffte es bei den Senioren1 auf Rang 6 und Christian Volk bei den Senioren1/Lizenz auf den 3. Platz. Somit ging auch in der Landes- und Rheinland-Meisterschaft Bronze an ihn.

Der Titel des Landes- und Rheinland-Meisters XCO ging aber zumindest in der U-15/Lizenzklasse an die TG. Elias Wagner legte mit Rundenzeiten unter 9 Minuten ein deutliches Tempo vor, welchem nur wenige folgen konnten. 4 Runden schlugen letztlich mit dem 2. Gesamtrang zu Buche, was zugleich den Sieg in der Landesmeisterschaft bedeutete.




So endete ein aufregender und schöner Wettkampftag für die Radpiraten mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Der Ablauf sowie die Strecke waren hervorragend organisiert gewesen, wie die Resonanz der Teilnehmer zeigte. Doch deren Anzahl hätte deutlich höher sein können. Es lag die Vermutung nahe, dass der parallel stattfindende Wiesbaden-Marathon so manchem Freizeitsportler attraktiver erschien.


----------



## Chr!s (12. August 2016)

*Resultate des Eifel-Mosel-Cups 2016
*
Der diesjährige Eifel-Mosel-Cup ist zu Ende. 5 Rennen beinhaltete die Mountainbike-Serie, welche in der ersten Jahreshälfte ausgetragen wurden. Insgesamt nahmen mehr als 280 Teilnehmer an den Veranstaltungen teil, bei denen sich, anders als bei den meisten XC-Rennen üblich, der fahrtechnische Anspruch in Grenzen hält. Ebenso finden lediglich 2 Läufe an einem Renntag statt, einer für die Jugend und der Hauptlauf für die Erwachsenenklassen.Aufgrund der dadurch recht großen Starterfelder, sind somit vorwiegend breite Wegstrecken erforderlich. Trotzdem kommt es vielfach zu Reibereien, vor allem im Startgetümmel und an Engstellen, sodass Stürze nicht selten und Tempohärte sowie ein großes Durchsetzungsvermögen von Nöten sind.
Letzteres bewies einmal mehr Tim Dommershausen von der TG Boppard, welcher in der leistungsmäßig stark besetzten U-17 Lizenzklasse alle 5 Rennen der Serie bestritt und dadurch auch Bonuspunkte gutgeschrieben bekam. Letztlich verpasste er nur um 2 Punkte die Top 5, erreichte aber einen respektablen 6. Platz.
Von den Rennen in Fell, Traben-Trarbach, Neef und Serrig waren lediglich 4 zu bestreiten, um in die Gesamtwertung zu kommen. Leider fiel hier Noah Pollmann in der U-15 Hobbyklasse aufgrund von zwei zu wenig gefahrenen Rennen heraus. Dabei standen die Vorzeichen mehr als gut, hatte sich der Nachwuchsbiker der TG doch in allen seinen Einzelrennen auf dem Podest gezeigt. Punktemäßig wäre er letztlich auf dem 3. Rang der Gesamtwertung gelandet. Trotz Defektpechs reichte es hingegen bei seinem Bruder Rouven in der U-19 Hobbyklasse fürs Podest, errang dieser doch mit deutlichem Abstand auf seinen Verfolger den 2. Platz im Cup.


----------



## Chr!s (12. August 2016)

_*6 h Rennen in Koblenz*_

Entgegen früherer Veranstaltungen, hatte der RCW Arzheim in diesem Jahr Glück an seinem Renntermin, lachte ihm doch die Sommersonne am Morgen und trocknete allmählich die noch durchnässte Strecke im Rosengarten bei Neuhäusel. Fleißige Helfer um Hansi Hentschel hatten auch diesmal die Strecke hervorragend präpariert und in manchen  Bereichen das fahrtechnische Level deutlich angehoben.
Dennoch, die Beteiligung hielt sich in Grenzen. Dies dürfte weniger an der Attraktivität der Veranstaltung als an der Terminwahl gelegen haben. Auch wir als teilnehmender Verein bekamen deutlich zu spüren, was es heißt einen Teamwettkampf innerhalb der Sommerferien fahren zu müssen. So bekamen wir nur durch Asyl beim befreundeten Verein Oranien Nassau gerade einmal 2 Viererteams zusammen.
Mit Benjamin Schaaf und Paul Berghof bildeten Jan und Eric Pätzold den "Mittelrhein-Express" und sausten ihre 3 Stunden hinter dem führenden Nassauer Viererteam her. Letztlich sicherten sie sich auch Platz 2 vor dem MTB-Team Schaumburg!
Als Gastfahrer bei unserem Übungsleiterteam konnten wir uns über einen stark fahrenden Til Steinmetz freuen, der stabile Rundenzeiten bescherte. Wie wichtig er werden würde, konnte der Rest des Teams, bestehend aus Frank Pätzold, Sebastian Spitzlay und Dominik Knopp beim Start noch nicht ahnen. Ein Sturz beim Wechsel zwang jedoch Dominik nach knapp 3h zur Pause und die andren hatten die zweite Hälfte weiter schwer zu kämpfen. Dennoch schlugen sie sich auch zu Dritt tapfer und landeten nach 105 km auf Platz 9. Dass das Rennen auch von vornherein in der 4er Teamkategorie zu Dritt zu bewältigen gewesen wäre, bewiesen diverse andere Teams. Nicht ganz regelkonform, aber offensichtlich erfolgreich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (12. August 2016)

*Deutsche Feuerwehrmeisterschaften im Straßenrennen*

Bei den Inlineskatedays in Bennigsen richtete Ende August der Hannoversche Radsport-Club von 1912 e.V. im Rahmen eines Jedermannstraßenrennens auch die diesjährige Deutsche Feuerwehrmeisterschaft aus. Die TG Boppard entsandte 3 Fahrer zu dem Wettbewerb, der auf der sogenannten Calenberger Ronde ausgetragen wurde, einem relativ flachen Rundkurs über 11 km. Frank Pätzold, Dominik Knopp und Sebastian Spitzlay hatten 7 Runden zu fahren, den größten Teil davon in sengender Hitze. Dazu gesellten sich die kräftezehrenden Antritte nach Kurvendurchfahrten und um Lücken zu schließen.

Letzten Endes erreichte Frank in seiner Altersklasse (Sen1) einen hervorragenden 11. Platz.

Dominik Knopp konnte in der MHK sogar das Podest besteigen, direkt dahinter folgte Sebastian Spitzlay, der ärgerlicherweise in gleicher Altersklasse gewertet wurde, da er ansonsten der einzige Starter in der U-19 gewesen wäre.
Der Veranstalter äußerte sich zum Vorwurf der unterschiedlichen Maßstabsetzung bisher nicht, denn bei den Damen wertete er die wenigen weiblichen Teilnehmer in ihren Altersklassen einzeln und verzichtete auf eine Zusammenlegung.


----------



## Chr!s (15. September 2016)

*2. SebaMed Mountainbike Kinderrennen in Boppard*
(Bilder: W. Breitbach u. M. Dietrich)

Die zweite Auflage des Seba-Med Kids-Race lockte am Vortag des SebaMed Bike Day erneut viele Nachwuchs Mountainbiker aus Rheinland-Pfalz und Hessen ans Forsthaus nach Buchenau. Im Alter von 5 – 14 Jahren durfte sich die Radsportjugend auf den verschiedenen Strecken bei herrlichstem Sommerwetter messen. Die MTB-Abteilung der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard hatte neben einem knapp 30-köpfigen Helferteam wieder Unmengen an Sachpreisen sowie die beliebten von Frank Pätzold handgefertigten Pokale aufgefahren, sodass es den Teilnehmern keinesfalls an Motivation mangeln durfte. Doch bevor die begehrten Preise in Empfang genommen werden durften, musste zunächst die Leistung im Wettkampf erbracht werden und schon die Kleinsten zeigten beeindruckend, zu welchen Taten sie schon imstande sind.









So starteten auf der 1,3 km Sprintstrecke mit 28 HM entlang der höchstgelegenen Häuserreihen Buchenaus zunächst die Klasse der 7- und 8-jährigen (U-9), 1 Minute später die 5- und 6-Jährigen (U-7).









Mit einem immensen Vorsprung von 39 Sekunden flog Niels Kleiber vom MTB-Club Zell bereits nach 3:02 Min. über die Ziellinie und hatte bei Eintreffen des Zweitplatzierten Alexander Rößler von der TG Boppard bereits den 2. Becher Wasser der Zielverpflegung geleert. Direkt hinter Alex folgte schon das erste Mädchen im Feld der U-9, Vivien Seifert belegte Podestplatz 3.





Doch auch die U-7 hätte problemlos im Feld der Älteren mithalten können, fuhr deren Sieger Daan Ensenbach vom VfB Polch doch eine Zeit von 3:35 Min., gefolgt von Sebastian Wirz sowie Alicia Nillius von der SKG Bauschheim. Alicia machte das Rennen sichtlich Spaß, mit einem Lächeln überquerte sie die Ziellinie, begleitet von tosendem Applaus der Zuschauer. Schon unterwegs hatte sie immer wieder Freude, von den Streckenposten sowie Begleitfahrern angefeuert zu werden.





Kurz nach dem Zieleinlauf der Jüngsten durften sich bereits die Klassen U-11 und U-13 für den Start aufstellen. Vor ihnen lagen nun 54 HM, verteilt auf ebenfalls 1,3 km wie bei den Kleinen. Jedoch mussten sie das Ganze gleich zwei Mal bewältigen! Auch hier wurden die beiden Altersklassen mit einer Minute Abstand auf die Strecke geschickt, direkt in den langen Anstieg. Wer hier Probleme mit der Schaltung oder den Beinen bekam, fiel unweigerlich zurück und es war schier unmöglich den Abstand wieder zu schließen.









Bei den Jahrgängen 2004 und 2005 hatte die SKG Bauschheim u.a. Jan Bauer ins Feld geschickt, der sich mit Vincent Opel vom MTB-Team Schaumburg von Beginn an einen erbitterten Schlagabtausch lieferte. Letztlich konnte er sich in Runde Zwei absetzen und kam mit 7:39 Min. in den Zieleinlauf. Vincent Opel ließ sich auf Platz 2 feiern, hatte er doch Milan Franken von den Eifelridern des SV Darscheid permanent auf Abstand halten können.





Auf den Plätzen 4 und 5 folgten die ersten Bopparder Fahrer, die Brüder Eric und Jan Pätzold.













Das Podest bei den Mädchen gestaltete sich in der U-13 ähnlich, denn auch hier gewann eine Fahrerin von der SKG Bauschheim. Lana Nillius errang den Sieg nach 10:21 Min. und verwies Alina Volk und Clara Wagner von der TG Boppard auf die Plätze 2 und 3.









In der Klasse U-11 konnte die TG bei den Damen dann sogar einen Sieg verbuchen. Helena Eiden entschied die Runden in 11:50 Min. für sich und durfte sich u.a. über einen von der SebaPharma gesponserten Helm freuen. Doch auch für ihre beiden Konkurrentinnen gab es neben den bereits erwähnten Trophäen wertvolle Sachpreise. So freuten sich Emma Gasthauer und Katharina Bartsch (VfB Polch) gleichermaßen über Sonnenbrillen, Rucksäcke und weiteres Radsportequipment.





Die Herren legten auch hier im Vergleich Spitzenzeiten an den Tag. So hatte Silas Bossong von den Radpiraten Birkenfeld einen idealen Start erwischt und kam nach 8:11 Min. mit 11 Sekunden Vorsprung auf Niklas Flum vom Team Pfälzer Land wieder am Forsthaus an. Nico Bill (SKG Bauschheim) komplettierte das Treppchen. Die TG Boppard folgte in dieser Klasse mit den Plätzen 7 und 8, auf denen Leo Eiden sowie Tim Breitbach ins Ziel rollten.

















Von Allen mit Spannung erwartet wurde das letzte Rennen des Tages.
In der U-15 gab es aus Sicht der TG gleich mehrere Anwärter auf das Podest, hatten sie doch bereits über die Saison immer wieder mit tollen Ergebnissen geglänzt. Doch würden sie es auch erneut auf der 3 km Runde mit 86 Hm schaffen? Diese musste ebenfalls zwei Mal bewältigt werden und führte die Kids über die offizielle Einführungsschleife des SebaMed Bike Day am nächsten Tag, nur entgegengesetzt. Somit waren anspruchsvolle Steigungen sowie schnelle Abfahrten garantiert. Überraschend für viele, zum Vorjahr gab es zusätzlich einen kleinen Trail, der das Feld weiter bergab führte, um die Höhenmeter am Schluss noch etwas ansteigen zu lassen. Dennoch ließ man in den Reihen der Fahrer nichts anbrennen.









Vom Start weg formierte sich eine 3er Führungs-Gruppe bestehend aus Elias Wagner (TG Boppard), Jan Lieser (RC Herschbroich) und Noah Pollmann (TG Boppard), welche ebenso die erste Zwischenzeit gemeinsam durchfuhr.

In Runde zwei jedoch begann ein spannendes Duell zwischen den beiden, das auch wenige Meter vor dem Ziel noch nicht entschieden war. Letztlich machte Elias die linke Flanke dicht, bevor Jan hindurchschlüpfen konnte. 15:37 Min. zeigte die Zeitmessung von BR-Timing schließlich, 9 Sekunden später erreichte Noah zufrieden das 3. Podesttreppchen.





Zwar folgte mit deutlichem Abstand von 1:20 Min. auf dem 4. Rang Niklas Bingel von der RSV Oranien Nassau, sieht man jedoch auf die Jahrgänge, konnte man ihn unter den 2003 geborenen Jungs ebenfalls als Sieger feiern.













Bei den Damen U-15 schlug sich Michelle Eiden von der TG Boppard tapfer durch die Gemarkung, hatte jedoch auf Philippa Mohr von der VfB Polch das Nachsehen. Diese hatte nach 18:41 Min. den Sieg in der Tasche und nicht nur das. Zahlreiche Präsente unserer Sponsoren füllten die Finisherpakete, die jedes Kind erhielt. Auch jene, die aufgrund unglücklicher Umstände ihren Start verpasst oder das Rennen hatten nicht beenden können.









So konnte man am Ende des Tages neben vielen freudigen Kinderaugen auch durchweg zufriedene Gesichter bei den Helfern sehen. Auch aus ihrer Sicht war das SebaMed Kids-Race erneut ein Erfolg!





Dabei hatte das SebaMed Bike Day Wochenende gerade erst begonnen. Denn kaum waren die Schilder und Markierungen des Kids-Race entfernt, fiel die Armada um Marketingchef Toni Neier in die Einführungsschleife ein, um diese für den Marathon am Sonntag fertig zu markieren. Der Start- und Zielbogen trat noch am Abend die Reise nach Bad Salzig an, die Mountainbiker selbst folgten am nächsten Morgen.

Die TG ließ sich sonntags mit 9 Fahrern bei der 7. Auflage der Veranstaltung blicken, zugleich der Rheinland und Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaft im Marathon. 





Für die U-15 Klasse mit Elias Wagner, der im Kids-Race am Vortag den Sieg beim Kids-Race einfahren konnte, wurde entgegen ursprünglicher Ausschreibung des Veranstalters  überraschenderweise keine Meisterschaftswertung durchgeführt. Dennoch brachte ihm letztlich sein 27. Gesamtplatz auf der Kurzstrecke über 28km und 670 HM nach 1:30 Std. erneut den Sieg in der Altersklasse. Bei einer Meisterschaft hätte er damit ebenfalls beide Titel innegehabt.





Auf der Marathondistanz über 67 km und 1600 HM konnte sich Christian Volk im Mittelfeld halten und schloss das Rennen nach 3:22 Std. in der Rheinland Wertung auf Platz 5, in der Landesmeisterschaft auf Rang 7.

Doch auch außerhalb der Meisterschaft gab es glänzende Erfolge für die TG zu verzeichnen. So konnte Rouven Pollmann die U-19 Klasse auf der Kurzstrecke hauchdünn für sich entscheiden, denn mit exakt der gleichen Zeit (1:27 Std.) querte der Zweitplatzierte Cosmo Blanckart die Ziellinie.





Sebastian Spitzlay erreichte in gleicher Klasse Rang 4, ebenso wie Eva Wagner (U-17w) und Fabienne Eiden (U-19w) in ihren Altersklassen.
Bei den Elitemännern unterwegs, knackte Till Kaufmann nach 2:06 Std. immerhin noch die Top 10 auf der Kurzdistanz und auch für Tim Dommershausen sprang in der U-17 der 10. Platz nach 1:37 Stunden heraus.

Bei den anschließenden Siegerehrungen gab es erwartungsgemäß wieder strahlende Augen, denn die 3 ersten jeder Distanz erhielten auch hier die von Frank Pätzold handgefertigten Pokale.
Er selbst kam auf der Marathondistanz nach 3:37 Std. im guten Mittelfeld ins Ziel.

Die weiteren Ergebnisse vom Wochenende für die TG:
U-9w:
2. Platz - Mila Volk
5. Platz - Lisa Volk

U-11
12. Platz – Fabian Göbel
13. Platz – Tim Rosenbach

U-13
10. Platz – Luis Walter

U-15
9. Platz – Marlon Surmann
10. Platz – Tobias Brumme


----------



## Chr!s (20. September 2016)

*Gallahaan-Trail Wochenende in Oppenhausen*
(Bilder: B. Wagner)

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Wilde-Endert Marathon in Büchel abgesagt worden war, fanden am vergangenen Wochenende weitaus mehr Mountainbiker den Weg nach Oppenhausen, als ursprünglich vom Veranstalter geschätzt. Stellte der Gallahaan-Trail doch somit das vorzeitige Finale der diesjährigen MTB-Challenge dar.
So gingen auch viele TG-Fahrer ein letztes Mal in dieser Saison in ihren jeweiligen Altersklassen auf die Marathondistanzen über 23 km (550 Hm), 42 (1050 Hm) und 75 km (2200), um letzte Punkte für die Gesamtwertung zu erhaschen.
Sehr hart wurde es für Frank Pätzold auf der Langdistanz, als er nach 2/3 der Strecke deutliche Leistungseinbußen zu verzeichnen hatte und aufgrund dessen schließlich einen Sturz erlitt. Dennoch kämpfte er sich weiter über die volle Distanz ins Ziel und konnte in der AK Sen1 auf Rang 15 finishen. In gleicher Altersklasse war Christian Volk auf den 42 km unterwegs und nach 2 Stunden bereits im Ziel. Damit knackte er noch die Top 10 der AK.
Innerhalb der Top 5 bewegten sich durchweg die TG Fahrer der Fun-Strecke über 23 Km.
Tim Dommershausen erreichte nach 1:04 Stunden den 4. Platz in der U-17, Eva Wagner belegte in der gleichen Klasse bei den Damen sogar den 2. Rang.
Ebenfalls auf Podestplatz 2 durfte Sebastian Spitzlay klettern, der in der U-19 nach 1:08 Stunden über die Ziellinie fuhr.
Doch auch der Sieg ging hier an die TG. Rouven Pollmann bestieg nach exakt 1 Stunde Fahrzeit das Treppchen.




In der Gesamtwertung der MTB-Challenge, welche in diesem Jahr 8 Veranstaltungen, darunter auch Emmelshausen, Rhens und Bad Salzig umfasste, ergibt sich für die TG folgendes Resultat:
U-17w – 2. Platz: Eva Wagner (insg. 7 besuchte Marathons)




U-17m – 4. Platz: Tim Dommershausen (5 Marathonteilnahmen)




U-19m – 3. Platz: Rouven Pollmann (5 Teilnahmen)
U-19m – 5. Platz: Sebastian Spitzlay (3 Teilnahmen)
Sen1 – 19. Platz: Christian Volk (6 Teilnahmen)
Sen1 – 22. Platz: Frank Pätzold (7 Teilnahmen)

In der Teamwertung gelangte die TG mit diesen Ergebnissen ebenfalls in die Top 10 der  Challenge, Platz 10.


Die Gesamtserie um den Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup 2016 läuft hingegen noch, zu der auch das Kinder-Rennen am nächsten Tag im Rahmen des Gallahaan-Trail Wochenendes zählte. Überraschend, denn ursprünglich war es in der Ausschreibung des Cups nicht gelistet.
So machten sich kurzentschlossen 16 Fahrer der Abteilung auf den Weg und stellten somit zweifelsohne wieder einmal das stärkste Team. Auf der 2 km Einführungsrunde des Marathons durften sich nun die Kids messen, je nach Alter über 1, 2 oder 3 Runden. Den Abschluss stellte kurz vor dem Ziel noch ein kleiner verschlungener Trial durch ein Waldstück dar, der den Kindern besonders viel Freude machte, denn die meisten Zuschauer standen dort und feuerten frenetisch an.




So waren die Top-Leistungen unserer Fahrer nicht verwunderlich.
Über 2 km flitzte, wie schon in Buchenau, Alexander Rößler bei den Jahrgängen 2008 - 2010 in 08:05 Min. auf den 2. Gesamtrang. Auf Platz 8 gelangte Anna Wagner, mit Rang 11 und 13 folgten Mila und Lisa Volk.
Die Jahrgänge 2005 – 2007 wurden von einer 3er Gruppe um Jan Pätzold dominiert. Letzten Endes gelangte er auf den 3 Gesamtrang mit einer Zeit von 12:57 Min. über 2 Runden.
Luis Walter kam auf Rang 8, direkt gefolgt von Helena und Leo Eiden. Tim Breitbach hatte nach einem Sturz als Schlusslicht wieder ins Rennen finden müssen und konnte sich noch auf den 13. Platz vorarbeiten. Fabian Göbel finishte auf dem 15. Platz.




Im Rennen der Altersklassen 2002 – 2004 fanden sich durchweg starke Fahrer, die große Lücken rissen. So bildeten sich mehrere Verfolgergruppen in denen man sich gegenseitig Windschatten spendete. So konnte Eric Pätzold das Rennen schließlich, nach 3 Runden und 18:29 Min. auf dem 8. Platz beenden, Michelle Eiden folgte auf Platz 11, Tobias Brumme und Anna Wagner auf den Plätzen 13 und 14. Alina Volk hatte bereits zu Beginn des langen Anstieges in Runde 1 einen Kettenklemmer, der sie weit zurückfallen ließ. Ähnlich Vanessa Wetzlar, die bei ihrer Premiere als TG-Fahrerin mit technischen Problemen zu kämpfen hatte. Während sich Alina mit viel Power noch auf Platz 12 schob, fand Vanessa keinen Anschluss mehr. Dennoch zog sie den Wettkampf bis zum Ende durch und wurde auch von allen anderen Fahrern freudig im Ziel empfangen.

Das Finale des Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup findet am kommenden Samstag in Büchel statt.


----------



## Chr!s (3. Oktober 2016)

*Erfolgreicher MTB-Saisonabschluss in Büchel*
(Bilder: B. Wagner)

Das alljährlichen Mountainbike-Festival des SV Büchel stellt für die meisten Mountainbiker in der Region den persönlichen Saisonabschluss dar, steht doch der Oktober als Übergangsperiode zum neuen Trainingsjahr bevor, in welcher man sein Training deutlich reduzieren oder auch mal komplett aussetzen darf.
Die beiden Veranstaltungen samstags stellten noch einmal die Jugendklassen auf die Probe, welche vormittags im Cross-Country und später ebenfalls im Marathon auf die Strecken geschickt wurden.  Hier bot sich allen ein letztes Mal die Möglichkeit Punkte für den diesjährigen Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup zu sammeln.
Unter den wenigen Mädchen, die sich auf den mit natürlichen aber auch künstlichen Hindernissen gespickten Kurs am Büchler Sportplatz begaben, fanden sich auch Anna Wagner und Mila Volk, die in ihrer Klasse U-9 über 2 Runden dominierten. Mit den Plätzen 1 und 2 zeigten sie, dass auch sie bereits ihre Räder beherrschen. Beim Marathon am Nachmittag konnten sie mit den Plätzen 2 und 4 finishen.




Bereits 3 Runden auf dem XC-Kurs hatte die Klasse der U-11 zu bestreiten, in welcher Fabian Göbel als einer der fleißigsten Rennteilnehmer in diesem Jahr auf Platz 11 finishen konnte. Im Marathon büßte er lediglich 2 Plätze weiter ein und endete im Mittelfeld auf Rang 13.




Mit Jan und Eric Pätzold hatte die TG auch in der U-13 konstante Rennfahrer am Start, die gemeinsam alle Veranstaltungen des diesjährigen Cups besuchten. Gegen starke Konkurrenz fahrend erreichten sie nach 5 Runden im XC die Plätze 4 und 6. Im Marathon konnten sich beide jeweils um 1 Platz verbessern, sodass Jan diesmal das Podest besteigen durfte. 




Ebenfalls auf den 3. Podestplatz gelangte Clara Wagner im XC, auf Rang 4 folgte Alina Volk. Im Marathon tauschten sie beide einfach ihre Platzierungen und nun durfte Alina aufs Podest.
In der U-15 Klasse ging Elias Wagner sowohl im XC über 9 Runden, als auch im Marathon keine Kompromisse ein und verwies letztlich den Zweitplatzierten in beiden Fällen um 10 Sekunden.








Gleich am Folgetag trat er bereits wieder in Büchel an den Start, diesmal zum 6 Stunden Rennen, welches als Alternativveranstaltung zum leider abgesagten Wilde-Endert-Marathon an gleicher Örtlichkeit ausgetragen wurde.
Zusammen mit Tim Dommershausen, Rouven und Noah Pollmann stellte Elias eines von mehreren Junioren Viererteams, die sich einen harten Fight über die 6h lieferten.




Letzten Endes mussten sie sich lediglich einem Team aus Bekond geschlagen geben und erreichten nach 130 gefahrenen Kilometern einen hervorragenden 2. Platz. Im Vergleich mit allen 4-er Teams wurde es ein ebenso guter 5. Rang.
Als Zweierteam Mixed gingen Eva Wagner und Frank Pätzold in die Veranstaltung. Hier schlugen in den 6 Stunden 105 km zu Buche und bescherten den Beiden einen Platz in den Top Five! Rang 5.




Für alle Teilnehmer stellte das Wochenende bei schönstem Wetter einen gelungenen Saisonabschluss dar und lässt mit Freude auf die Kommende blicken.


----------



## Chr!s (12. April 2017)

_*Mountainbiker sorgen für Baumnachwuchs!*_

Anlässlich ihres 125jährigen Bestehens startete die Turngesellschaft Boppard eine Pflanzaktion im Sportlerwald Boppard.
Mit der Aktion sollen unsere Abhängigkeit von der Natur und die Verbundenheit mit ihr symbolhaft dargestellt werden.
Die Teilnehmer erfuhren das Werden und die Pflege eines hochwertigen Ökosystems, über die Darstellung extrem langer Wuchszeiten wird die Nachhaltigkeit unseres Tuns zum Ausdruck gebracht. Zudem erlebten sie, dass die sportliche Nutzung des Waldes Beeinträchtigungen des Ökosystems wie Lärm und Beunruhigung der Tiere zur Folge hat. Bewusstseinsbildung und ein Ausgleich für die Beeinträchtigungen durch die
Sportler waren Motiv für die Aktion.
Unterstützt wurde sie von REWE, Otto May, und der Baumschule Lürssen.




Foto: S. Spitzley


----------



## Chr!s (12. April 2017)

*Erste Cross-Country Serie des Jahres 2017 ist bewältigt*

Traditionell eröffnet in der hiesigen Region der Bulls-Cup, eine Cross-Country-Serie in der Eifel, die Rennsaison der Mountainbiker. Bei den 4 Wertungsrennen in Adenau, Büchel, Boos und Kottenheim können die Teilnehmer neben den Tageswertungen auch in ihren Altersklassen Punkte für die Gesamtwertung sammeln. Diese wurde am vergangenen Sonntag beim Finale in Kottenheim geehrt und es zeigte sich, dass die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard wieder gut mitgemischt hatten.
Viele sind seit diesem Jahr in neuen Altersklassen unterwegs und haben sich dadurch mit stärkerer Konkurrenz und auf anspruchsvolleren Strecken zu messen, doch waren diese Tatsachen für die Fahrer eher motivierend, als respekteinflößend.
Mit einem Sieg im Finale auf der fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollsten Strecke des Cups krönte Eva Wagner in der U-19 Hobbyklasse den Renntag. In der Gesamtwertung erreichte sie Platz 2 hinter Josefine Baaser von der SKG Bauschheim.



Foto: B. Wagner

Ihre Schwestern Anna (U-11) und Clara (U-15) erreichten im Cup die Ränge 3 und 6.
Bruder Elias vom Co-Team Fuji Bikes Rockets konnte sich in den Läufen stabil auf Rang 7 halten und schloss im Gesamten mit einem hervorragenden 5. Platz in der starken U-17 Lizenzklasse ab.



Foto: B. Wagner

Über immens große Starterfelder konnten sich durchweg die Altersklassen U-13 und U-15 freuen. Dadurch kam es unweigerlich immer wieder zu Behinderungen auf den Strecken. Diese leidliche Erfahrung hatten auch die Brüder Jan und Eric Pätzold zu verschmerzen. Letztlich reichte es bei Jan (U-13) für den 8. und bei Eric für den 14. Platz im Cup.
Ihre Premiere feierten zudem Tim Rosenbach (U-11) und Fabian Göbel (U-13), welche erstmalig die gesamte Serie fuhren. Mit den Rängen 15 und 12 setzten sie stabile Marken, auf denen es aufzubauen gilt.
Mit knapp 14 Teilnehmern in Kottenheim stellte die TG das zweitgrößte Team an Startern.



Foto: T. Volk


----------



## Chr!s (12. Juli 2017)

*Halbjahresbilanz der TG Mountainbiker für die Saison 2017*
_(Bilder von B. Wagner, W. Breitbach, M. Galeazzi)_

Nachdem die erste XC-Serie des Jahres um den Bulls Cup in der Eifel der TG bereits Ende Februar top Ergebnisse bescherte, setzte sich die Erfolgsgeschichte auch bei den folgenden Rennen der Saison fort. Nun zu den Sommerferien, die jedes Jahr aufs Neue eine Zäsur der Rennsaison, besonders in den Jugendklassen darstellen, liegen viele unserer Fahrer in den Cup- und Gesamtwertungen weit vorn. Nun gilt es, diese Platzierungen zu verteidigen.
Der Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup gilt für viele Vereine als Richtmaß für die heranwachsenden Rennfahrer, spiegelt er doch zum einen Quantität der Rennteilnahmen, als auch Qualität der Leistungen jedes Einzelnen gnadenlos wieder. Nicht umsonst stellt sein Resultat ein Auswahlkriterium für die Nominierung von Verbands- und Landeskader dar.
Bereits in diese Kader berufen, ist Elias Wagner vom Co-Team Fuji Bikes Rockets derzeit im Rahmen der Nachwuchsbundesliga unterwegs und auch Kaderathlet Eric Pätzold sammelt dort reichlich Erfahrung. Dazu kann sich Eric aktuell auch beim Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup 2017 in seiner Altersklasse U-15 in den Top Ten halten. Bei seinem Marathondebüt in Wiesbaden errang er zudem auf Anhieb einen Podestplatz über die Kurzdistanz von 27km.




_Eric bei der NWBL in Hausach_

Elias überzeugte zuletzt mit einem hervorragenden 8. Platz bei der Landesverbandsmeisterschaft Straße in Bliesransbach in der Altersklasse U-17 und erreichte beim TIJV, einer regionalen Meisterschaft mehrerer Départements in Avallon/Frankreich, gegen starke internationale Konkurrenz Platz 13 in den Disziplinen Trial, Cross-Country und Downhill.




_Elias ebenfalls in Hausach_

Erstmals in der Geschichte des Rhein-Hunsrück MTB Marathons fand in diesem Jahr die Landesverbandsmeisterschaft Marathon in Rhens statt. Auf seiner Heimstrecke fuhr hier Noah Pollmann auf den 3. Platz (U-17/L) und auch sein Bruder Rouven überzeugte mit einem starken Rang 2 bei der U-19 entlang der Kurzstrecke über 30 km. Auf Rang 3 folgte bereits Simon Brenner aus Spay.




_Noah Platz 3 in der LVM_

Auf den 80 km brachte Christian Volk in der Meisterschaft Platz 5 bei den Senioren1 nach Hause.
Mit ihrem 3. Platz in Rhens konnte für Eva Wagner erneut ein Spitzenergebnis in die Wertung der diesjährigen niederländischen sebamed mtb-series einfließen, zu deren Gesamtwertung auch die Marathons in Emmelshausen, Wiesbaden und Thalfang gehören, bei denen sie jeweils auf den Rängen 2, 2 und 3 in der U-19w abschloss.




_Eva (l) hier im Startblock mit Michelle Eiden_




_Die Kids-Racer in Rhens - hier zusammen mit Mitsponsor Hedda zu Putlitz (ad optimum)_

Insgesamt leisten die Mädels im Team hervorragende Arbeit. So erkämpften auch in der U-15 Klasse des Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cups Clara Wagner, Alina Volk und Vanessa Wetzlar gute Platzierungen. Besonders Alina zeigte mit ihren dritten Plätzen bei den Kids-Rennen in Rhens und Bergweiler, sowie ihrem 2. Rang in Emmelshausen deutlichen Drang nach vorn.




_Das Podest in Emmelshausen, viele TG-Trikots (vlnr.Clara, Alina, ?, Vanessa, Helena)_

_


Alina im Berg_




_Die TG Biker in Emmelshausen_

In der U-13 Klasse der Jungs führt derzeit Jan Pätzold die Cupwertung an, spürt jedoch die Verfolger im Nacken und muss abwarten, wie deren weitere Saisongestaltung aussieht.
Unsere fokussiert natürlich neben weiteren Rennteilnahmen vor Allem die Ausrichtung unseres eigenen Rennens am 26. August und erstmals direkt am Gelände der SebaPharma in Bad Salzig. Weitere Informationen dazu auf der Seite des sebamed-bike-day und facebook.

Eine Langstreckenherausforderung der anderen Art stellte das 6 Stundenrennen in Eitelborn dar, galt es doch hier gemeinsam in 2er und 4er Teams um die Plätze zu sprinten.
Auf dem vom RCW Koblenz Arzheim gestalteten 6km Rundkurs mit knapp 90 Hm schlugen sich insgesamt 7 Teams, besetzt mit Fahrerinnen und Fahrern aus der TG.




_TG Team Area_

Je nach Alterszusammensetzung schlugen 3 oder tatsächlich 6h zu Buche und durchweg waren die TG-Teams mit ihren Unterstützern erfolgreich, hier die Ergebnisse im Überblick:

1. Platz TG Boppard Junioren
-		  Tim Dommershausen
-		  Noah Pollmann
-		  Rouven Pollmann
-		  Simon Brenner

3. Platz TG Boppard Übungsleiter & Friends
-		  Marco Galeazzi
-		  Dominik Knopp
-		  Sebastian Spitzlay
-		  Frank Bartsch

3. Platz Dirty Devils TG Boppard
-		  Fabienne Eiden
-		  Michelle Eiden
-		  Eva Wagner
-		  Marie de Roy

4. Platz Rheinpiraten
-		  Eric Pätzold
-		  Jan Pätzold
-		  Finn Collin Schau
-		  Silas Hill

10. Platz Easy Riders TG Boppard
-		  Alina Volk
-		  Clara Wagner
-		  Helena Eiden
-		  Vanessa Wetzlar

10. Platz Rheinland Express
-		  Frank Pätzold
-		  Pierre Pötz

11. Platz Radsportfreunde Rheinland
-		  Anna Wagner
-		  Fabian Göbel
-		  Katharina Bartsch
-		  Emma Gasthauer




_Die Radsportfreunde Rheinland




Die TG Teams nach getaner Arbeit_


----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2017)

*3. SebaMed MTB Kids-Race in Boppard*
_Video: Alfons Volk
Fotos: Marco Galeazzi (Kostenloser Download_ hier_)_

Bereits in den Vorbereitungen zeichnete sich ab, dass die dritte Auflage des Seba-Med Kids Race etwas Besonderes werden würde.





Bedingt durch den vorgezogenen Austragungstermin des SebaMed Bike Days, ergab sich auch für die Durchführung des Kinder Rennens ein neues Datum (26.08.), welches wie gewohnt am Vortag des Marathon veranstaltet wurde. Das Problem des parallel stattfindenden Waldfestes in Buchenau und damit einhergehend dem Wegfall des ursprünglichen Austragungsortes, wurde kurzerhand mit der Konzeption einer neuen Strecke direkt an der SebaPharma und damit beim Hauptsponsor in Bad Salzig gelöst.





Dass die Kinder bisher in Buchenau ebenfalls Marathonluft schnuppern konnten, indem sie auf Teilen der Marathondistanzen ihre XC-Runden drehten, wurde bei der neuen Strecke beibehalten. Mehr noch, manche Altersklassen hatten die anspruchsvolle Schlussschleife des Marathons zu bewältigen, die entgegengesetzt der eigentlichen Fahrtrichtung in ihrem Schwierigkeitsgrad noch einmal höher lag. In wochenlanger Handarbeit wurde der Rundkurs durch die Organisatoren der TG Boppard präpariert und um eine neue Schleife für die älteste Klasse, der U-15, erweitert.
Für diese hatte die Nacht vor dem Rennen leider nichts Gutes gebracht, waren doch starke Regenfälle niedergegangen. Bei der Streckenbesichtigung am Morgen konnte sich niemand weder zu Fuß noch auf dem Rad in der Schleife mit steiler Single-Trail Abfahrt und kleinem „Rock-Garden“ aufrecht halten.





Den Auftakt des Renntages rund um das Betriebsgebäude der SebaPharma bildeten gegen 14:30 Uhr die Altersklassen U-9 und U-7, welche jeweils 3 Runden absolvieren mussten. Die stark vertretenen Radpiraten vom TV Birkenfeld zeigten bereits hier ihre Dominanz, Cedric Theobald siegte in der U-9 nach 4:29 Min. In der U-7 ging der Sieg an Samuel Grünewald in 5:15 Min.





Für die TG erreichte Mila Volk in der Klasse U-9 nach 5:35 Min. Gesamtrang 6 und siegte damit bei den Mädchen!









Sechsmal hatte im Anschluss die Klasse U-11 (9 und 10 Jahre) die Runde zu bewältigen, welche neben einer kurzen Abfahrt auch zwei kleine Anstiege beinhaltete.









Von Beginn an setzte sich Jan Meyer von den eifelRidern des SV Darscheid an die Spitze, dicht gefolgt von Luka Hill von den Radpiraten und Nils Brauns vom SV Büchel. Die Reihenfolge hielt sich auch bis ins Ziel, welches Jan bereits nach 09:19 Min. durchquerte. Bereits in dieser Klasse war in der Streckenführung zudem eine Durchfahrt des Festzeltes mit einer Palettenstraße integriert, was allen Teilnehmern und besonders dem Publikum einen besonderen Nervenkitzel bereitete.





Die Mountainbike Abteilung der TG wurde in diesem Lauf durch Anna Wagner, Lisa Volk und Marie Göbel bei den Mädchen und durch Tim Rosenbach und Noah Roselt bei den Jungs vertreten, die in ihren Altersklassen die Plätze 4, 5 und 6 sowie 8 und 10 belegen konnten.





Bevor die Klasse der U-13 auf die verkürzte Geländerunde geschickt wurde, hatten die Kleinsten unter dem MTB-Nachwuchs ihren großen Auftritt. Die Bambinis legten einen 200m Sprint vom Hans-Grohe Duschtruck bis zum BR-Timing Zielbogen hin, der dem Publikum wahnsinnige Beifallsstürme zu entlocken vermochte.





Die kleinen Rennfahrer konnten im Anschluss Mountainbiking auf Niveau der Nachwuchsbundesliga erleben, starteten doch einige deren Teilnehmer ebenfalls bei uns.













So auch Ronja Theobald von den Radpiraten, die gleich zu Beginn in der Einführungsschleife das Tempo hochhielt. Einzig Jan Pätzold von der TG Boppard konnte lange mitgehen und hielt den Anschluss in der Marathonschleife. Dass dabei einige Körner gelassen wurden, nutzte sein Verfolger Nico Bill von der SKG Bauschheim letztlich in Runde 3 und schob sich noch vorbei. So blieb Jan dennoch ein  klasse Podestplatz mit nur 5 Sek. Rückstand auf den zweiten Gesamtplatz.





Ronja fuhr dagegen ungefährdet mit einer halben Minute Vorsprung (07:06 Min.) ihren Sieg ein! Als zweite Dame folgte Helena Eiden von der TG Boppard und mit Rang 6 bei den Jungs konnte auch Fabian Göbel von der TG im Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup punkten, in dessen Gesamtwertung das Kids-Race ebenfalls einfließt.





Den krönenden Abschluss des Renntages durfte die U-15er Klasse vollführen. 6 Runden auf anspruchsvollem Terrain standen auf dem Plan, darunter die neue Schleife, welche jedoch dank intensiver Sonne und Einbringung von Streu besser befahrbar wurde, als noch am Morgen zu vermuten war.









Auch in diesem Rennen ließ man an der Spitze von vornherein keine Zweifel aufkommen. Niklas Bingel vom RSV Oranien Nassau legte vor und niemand konnte mitgehen. Sein Teampartner Ben Steinmetz sowie Darwin Stevenninck (Radpiraten Birkenfeld) und Eric Pätzold (TG Boppard) bildeten den Verfolgerzug und lieferten sich erbitterte Kämpfe um die zwei verbliebenen Podestplätze.





Die Siegerzeit von Niklas: 22:26 Min., Steinmetz folgte 101 Sekunden später, 20 Sekunden darauf Stevenninck. Überglücklich und ohne Schwierigkeiten konnte Eric auf seiner Hausstrecke den tollen 4. Platz einfahren.













Der Sieg bei den Mädchen ging an Jette Simon vom 1. FC Kaiserslautern Triathlon.
Alina Volk und Clara Wagner belegten hier für die TG die Ränge 6 und 7.

















Strahlende Augen gab es wie immer natürlich bei der anschließenden Siegerehrung, als nicht nur die Gewinner sondern auch solche prämiert wurden, die infolge eines Sturzes oder Defektes weniger gute Platzierungen hatten erleiden müssen oder ganz ausgeschieden waren. Niemand ging leer aus und das Publikum honorierte Mut und Eifer der jungen Radsportler standesgemäß mit tosendem Applaus.
Viele Gleichgesinnte Radsportler, die im Anschluss auf dem Gelände zur Startnummernausgabe des SebaMed Bike Day erschienen, nutzten ebenso wie Teilnehmer und Zuschauer des Kinderrennens die Gelegenheit die köstlichen Speisen und Getränke der Veranstaltung zu kosten und man konnte bei angenehmen Gesprächen den Renntag ausklingen lassen.

(Alle Ergebnisse des Kids-Race hier)





_Video von Alfons Volk_

Neben Aufbau und Durchführung der Veranstaltung, galt es für die Organisatoren und Helfer nun das Gelände soweit abzubauen und herzurichten, dass es problemlos an den RSC Weinhaus Heilig Grab zur Durchführung des BikeDay am nächsten Tag übergeben werden konnte. Dies funktionierte reibungslos und so ließen es sich viele aus dem Orgateam (wenn auch etwas müde) nicht nehmen, auf die Marathonstrecken zu gehen.

Hier die Resultate:
29 km
2. U-17 – Eva Wagner
3. U-17 – Michelle Eiden
3. U-17 – Elias Wagner
4. U-19 – Fabienne Eiden
4. U-19 – Tim Dommershausen
7. U-19 – Simon Brenner
7. Elite – Sebastian Spitzlay
9. U-15 – Eric Pätzold
9. Elite – Dominik Knopp
10. Sen1 – Frank Pätzold
14. U-17 – Noah Pollmann
15. Sen1 – Pierre Pötz

80 km
25. Sen1 – Christian Volk

(Alle Ergebnisse des Marathon hier)


----------



## Chr!s (28. November 2017)

*Bopparder Mountainbiker wieder top im Nachwuchs-Cup*

Ein schier unüberschaubarer Wald an Wettkampfserien findet sich für ambitionierte Radsportler in der jeweiligen Saison. Nahezu in jedem Landesverband, in jeder Disziplin und natürlich auch auf Bundesebene. In erster Linie sind hierbei die erwachsenen Fahrer angesprochen, weitaus seltener, aber glücklicherweise mit ansteigender Tendenz, finden sich solche Cups nun auch für den Nachwuchs.
Im Radsportverband Rheinland ist dies der Rheinland-Nachwuchs Cup, der sich bereits zu den traditionellen Wertungen zählen darf. 2013 ins Leben gerufen, zeichnet diese Wertungen Kinder von 9-14 Jahren im Mountainbikesport aus, welche sich in der Saison durch die Teilnahme an ausgewählten Wettkämpfen qualifiziert haben. Jedoch zählten nicht nur MTB-Veranstaltungen zur Gesamtwertung, auch ein Straßenrennen sowie die jährliche Athletiküberprüfung des Landesverbands brachten 2017 den jungen Rennfahrern Punkte. Der Athletiktest gleich in doppelter Zahl. 9 Rennresultate maximal waren im Cup zu werten, weitere Ergebnisse (regulär die schlechteren) wurden gestrichen.

Nach 2015 konnte in diesem Jahr Jan Pätzold aus Boppard seinen Cupsieg wiederholen! In der Altersklasse U-13 hatte er an 15 von 16 Rennveranstaltungen des Cups teilgenommen und erreichte mit 148 Punkten den dritthöchsten Wert aller Altersklassen. Von der TG Boppard folgte in gleicher AK Fabian Göbel aus Nörtershausen auf einem starken 6. Rang.



_Jan beim Finale in Büchel_

Die Damen der TG sorgten ebenfalls für beachtenswerte Gesamtresultate. So kamen in der U-11 Anna Wagner aus Koblenz und Lisa Volk aus Spay mit den Plätzen 2 und 3 aufs Podest. Ebenfalls Rang 3 belegten Helena Eiden aus Bad Salzig in der U-13 Klasse sowie Clara Wagner (Koblenz) in der Klasse U-15. Hier folgten ebenso Alina Volk (Spay) auf dem 4. und Vanessa Wetzlar aus Emmelshausen auf dem 6. Platz.

Bei den Jungs U-15 musste sich Eric Pätzold aus Boppard über die Saison hinweg in einem starken Feld behaupten und schloss den Cup auf einem respektablen 7 Gesamtrang ab.

In der jüngsten Klasse zog Tim Rosenbach (Spay) ebenfalls kontinuierlich seine Runden und durfte sich bei der Ehrung des Cups am vergangenen Samstag in Polch über einen Top Ten Platz freuen. Platz 9 in der U-11 für ihn.



(v.l.n.r.) Anna, Fabian, Jan, Clara, Vanessa und Eric bei der Ehrung vergangenen Samstag in Polch


----------



## Chr!s (25. Januar 2018)

*TG‘ler in Bad Orb*
Athletiktest der Bundesnachwuchssichtung

Für drei Mountainbiker der TG Boppard startete die Wettkampfsaison 2018 bereits am vergangenen Sonntag. Hingegen nicht auf dem Rad, sondern in Form eines Athletiktests im Rahmen der Nachwuchssichtung auf Bundesebene. Hierauf hatten sich die jungen Biker in den vergangenen Winterwochen gezielt vorbereitet und die 42 möglichen allgemein athletischen Übungen trainiert. Letztlich wurden 6 dieser Übungen von den Prüfern im hessischen Bad Orb ausgewählt und überprüft.

Eric Pätzold in der Altersklasse U-15, erhält seit diesem Jahr Unterstützung durch seinen Bruder Jan, der ebenfalls in die gleiche AK aufrutscht. Beiden lagen die ausgewählten Übungen recht gut und sie konnten sich am Ende eines anstrengenden Tages über die Plätze 42 und 16 freuen.
Ebenso war Elias Wagner zum Test ins Kinzigtal gereist, um sich in seinem zweiten Jahr in der U-17 mit der Konkurrenz zu messen. Für ihn war am Ende Platz 33 zu verbuchen.

Die Bundesnachwuchssichtung (BNS) dient, wie der Name schon sagt, der Auswahl von talentierten Nachwuchsfahrern im MTB-Bereich und letztlich zur Zusammenstellung einer künftigen Nationalmannschaft. Für die 3 Bopparder sind in diesem Jahr somit noch 4 BNS-Rennen zu absolvieren, bei denen sie sich für die begehrten Plätze im Kader empfehlen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (10. April 2018)

*Mountainbiker der TG bei der ersten Bundesnachwuchssichtung in Hausach*
Text und Bild: S. Pätzold

Die Osterferien gingen zu Ende und das Fahrerlager im Waldstadion in Hausach/Schwarzwald füllte sich. Der Wettergott meinte es gut mit den Kaderfahrern aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet. Auch drei Bopparder Mountainbiker waren für das erste Sichtungsrennen in 2018 gemeldet. Elias Wagner (U17) und Eric Pätzold (U15) waren die anspruchsvollen Strecken im Schwarzwald aus den letzten Jahren schon bekannt. Jan Pätzold (ebenfalls U15) debütiert dieses Jahr auf Bundesebene.
Nach ein paar eigenen Trainingsläufen freitags, bewältigten die drei auch das offizielle Training am Samstag Vormittag, bevor die jungen Sportler zur Mittagsstunde bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in Abständen von 30 Sekunden auf den gut präparierten Slalom-Downhill geschickt wurden. Volle Konzentration verdrängte die Nervosität. Die Zeiten der beiden Durchgänge, die sie in etwas über einer Minute gut absolvierten, wurden addiert und ergaben letztlich die Startaufstellung für das Cross-Country-Rennen am Folgetag.




Vier lange Runden auf der kräftezehrenden Strecke, mit knackigen Höhenmetern und rasanten Downhillkurven mussten die U15 Fahrer in dieser Disziplin überwinden.
Eric wurde direkt am Start von einigen Fahrern blockiert, konnte aber einen Zusammenstoß vermeiden. Das entstandene Adrenalin half ihm aber, sich im folgenden Rennverlauf kontinuierlich nach vorne zu arbeiten. Die Stimmung der Betreuer am Streckenrand tat ihr übriges, er finishte zufrieden acht Plätze weiter vorne auf Rang 52.
Jan hatte vor seinem ersten Sichtungsrennen sehr mit der Aufregung zu kämpfen, zog aber nach dem Start ordentlich durch und konnte konstant seine Leistung abrufen obwohl mehrere Fahrer unmittelbar vor ihm stürzten. Er kam als 63. ins Ziel und hat an diesem Wochenende viele neue Erfahrungen sammeln können.
Elias verfolgte bereits am Samstag in den beiden Slalomläufen die Defekthexe und auch im starken Fahrerfeld am Sonntag scheiterte es leider an einem technischen Malheur und er schied aus.
Nächstes Wochenende beenden die Mountainbiker der TG den diesjährigen Bulls Cup beim Finale in Boos (Eifel) und schon dann zielt der Blick auf die nächste Bundesnachwuchssichtung in Gedern/Hessen im Mai.


----------



## Chr!s (18. April 2018)

*Mountainbiken für erwachsene Freizeitsportler*

Mit Beginn des Wonnemonats Mai initiiert die Mountainbike-Abteilung der TG Boppard ein neues Angebot für Männer und Frauen (egal welchen Alters und Leistungsstands), die gerne sportlich mit dem Rad im Gelände unterwegs sein möchten.
Auch künftig wird die Abteilung schwerpunktmäßig Nachwuchsförderung in den Klassen U-9 bis U-23 betreiben, doch aufgrund des steigenden Interesses auch von Seiten der Eltern der jungen Fahrer, entschied man sich der Verein, in diesem Jahr eine neue Breitensportgruppe für Erwachsene ins Leben zu rufen. Um das Angebot möglichst familiengerecht zu gestalten, wird diese Gruppe in erster Linie parallel zu den Trainingszeiten der Jugend fahren. Je nach Resonanz sind jedoch zusätzliche Termine möglich. Neben ausgiebigen Touren können z.B. auch Fahrtechniktrainings und nach Wunsch gezielte Vorbereitungen auf die heimischen Breitensportwettkämpfe (u.a. für die Marathons in Bad Salzig, Rhens, Emmels- oder Oppenhausen) auf dem Programm stehen.

Das erste Training der Erwachsenen wird am

*Samstag, 05. Mai 2018, um 10:00 Uhr in Spay (Gemeindezentrum, Koblenzer Straße 20)*

starten und ca. 2 Stunden dauern. Im monatlichen Wechsel  sind im Folgenden die Startorte:  Boppard (Remigiusparkplatz am Altenzentrum Mühlbad) und das Spayer Gemeindezentrum.
Es besteht Helmpflicht. Eine Teilnahme von elektrounterstützten Rädern (sog. Pedelecs oder im allg. Sprachgebrauch: E-Bikes) ist nicht vorgesehen.
Bei weiteren Fragen zur neuen Gruppe genügt eine kurze Mail an die Abteilungsleitung unter: [email protected]
Wir freuen uns auf Sie!


----------



## Chr!s (21. April 2018)

*Erste Standortbestimmung im XCO*
Fotos: A. Schneider

Mit seinem Finale in Boos in der Eifel ging der diesjährige Bulls-Cup am vergangenen Sonntag zu Ende. Die traditionell erste Rennserie des Jahres im Bereich des olympischen Cross-Country (XCO) bot wieder etlichen Mountainbikern die Chance für eine erste Standortbestimmung ihrer Leistungsstärke und häufig auch zum Testen neuen Materials. Insgesamt  118 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer insgesamt fanden schließlich auch ihren Platz in der abschließenden Gesamtwertung aus den Veranstaltungen in Büchel, Kottenheim und Boos. Der Auftakt der Serie in Adenau hatte jedoch aufgrund schlechter Strecken- und Wetterverhältnisse abgesagt werden müssen. Beim Finale lachte allen Teilnehmern die Sonne, zumindest während der einzelnen Rennen. Des Nachts hingegen hatten stetige Regenfälle die Strecke doch sehr rutschig werden lassen. Diese Erfahrung mussten schon die jüngsten Teilnehmer aus Reihen der TG Boppard machen, welche schon durch schlammige Pfützen auf ihrem Rundkurs um den Sportplatz mit einer kurzen Schleife durch den Wald ins Stocken gerieten. Mit den Punkten dieses Tagesrennens schaffte es Mila Volk aus Spay bei den Fahrerinnen unter 11 Jahren (U-11) nach Sturz und einer furiosen Aufholjagd auf einen tollen 4. Platz im Gesamtcup. Anna Wagner aus Koblenz und Lisa Volk aus Spay folgten in gleicher Alterskategorie auf den Plätzen 9 und 10.



_Mila in der Verfolgung_

Reichlich Punkte sammelten ebenfalls Emma Gasthauer (Kettig) sowie Tim Rosenbach (Spay) in der nächsthöheren Altersklasse U-13. Für Emma wurde es der 7., für Tim der 21. Platz in der Gesamtwertung.



_Emma im Trail_

Mit am stärksten besetzt ist bei solchen XCO Veranstaltungen die U-15 Klasse. Hier stellten sich die Pätzold Brüder aus Boppard  wieder einmal der Konkurrenz und hatten schon tiefere Schleifen in den Wald mit entsprechend schlammigen Passagen zu absolvieren.



_Jan nach dem "Step-Up"_

Eric und Jan konnten letztlich auf den Plätzen 13 und 18 finishen. Bei den Damen in diesem Alter landete Alina Volk (Spay) auf einem beachtlichen Rang 5, Clara Wagner aus Koblenz auf Platz 7.



_Eric bleibt dran..._

Im Gegensatz dazu ein recht mäßig besetztes Teilnehmerfeld findet sich in der U-17/ U-19 Hobbyklasse, wohl auch dem Umstand geschuldet, dass Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer hier getrennt gewertet werden. Eva Wagner belegte darin bei den Damen wie gewohnt den zweiten Rang!



_Eva und Clara zu Beginn einer neuen Runde_

Die offizielle große Runde führte vom Start auf dem Sportplatz aus zunächst über einen kleinen Trail in eine Senke und sogleich wieder auf das Ausgangsniveau zurück. Es folgten zwei Passagen mit Wurzeln, um ebenso zwei weitere Senken zu durchfahren, darunter auch eine mit Bachquerung. Nässe also garantiert! In den Seniorenklassen gingen kurz hintereinander Christian Volk aus Spay und Karl Gasthauer aus Kettig auf den Kurs. Gleich 200m nach dem Start wurde Christian von einem ungestümen Überholer aus dem Sattel gehoben und fand sich fortan in der Verfolgerrolle wieder. Zu allem Unglück hatte er bei dem Sturz Defekte davongetragen, die ihn zusätzlich ausbremsten. Im Gesamtcup konnte er jedoch auf Rang 10 (Sen1) abschließen. Karl hingegen fuhr ein kontinuierliches Rennen und sicherte sich somit ebenfalls schlussendlich den Top 10 Platz bei den Senioren2.


----------



## Chr!s (16. Mai 2018)

_*Wettkämpfe im Dauertakt*_
Text und Bild: S. Pätzold

Am 05.05. starteten für die TG Boppard/ Abt. Mountainbike Eric und Jan Pätzold in ihrer Trainingsdisziplin Rennrad beim Einzelzeitfahren in Rüssingen. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein spulten sie 7km gegen teils starken Gegenwind auf der abgesteckten Runde durchs Gewerbegebiet ab. Sie ließen ihren Beinen freien Lauf und schmetterten alle Kraft in die Pedale. Eric absolvierte die Strecke als Erster, und legte eine ansehnliche Zeit vor. Am Ende reichte es für einen beachtlichen 8. Platz. Jan startete kurz nach seinem Bruder, konnte ebenfalls gut gegen den Wind kämpfen und finishte als 11.

Am darauffolgenden Sonntag ging es direkt weiter zur Landesverbandsmeisterschaft Straße in Bann, im südlichen Rheinland-Pfalz. An diesem Tag erstreckte sich die Renndistanz auf anstrengende 31km mit vielen knackigen Anstiegen und rasanten Abfahrten. Die noch ungewohnt heiße Sonne ließ alle Teilnehmer schon ordentlich schwitzen. Nachdem sich die beiden unterwegs in Gruppen wiederfanden, die gut harmonierten, erreichten sie das Ziel nach einer knappen Stunde auf den respektablen Plätzen 8 und 12.


Kaum war die kurze Schulwoche vorbei und der heimische Mailauf absolviert, wurden die Sachen bereits für die nächste Bundesnachwuchssichtung MTB in Gedern /Hessen gepackt und man traf wieder viele bekannte Gesichter im Fahrerlager unweit von Start und Ziel.

Erstmalig in der Geschichte der Nachwuchssichtung wurde samstags die Startaufstellung für das Cross-Country Rennen am nächsten Tag durch einen Geschicklichkeitswettbewerb ermittelt. Nach zwei sehr gelungenen Trainingsläufen patzten aber leider beide in dem einzigen Wertungslauf und mussten sich damit zufrieden geben, das stark besetzte U15 Feld von hinten aufzurollen. In aller Herrgottsfrühe, pünktlich um 8 Uhr, starteten die Kommissäre vom BDR das Rennen auf der bisher staubigsten Strecke des Jahres. Eric konnte bereits in der Einführungsrunde einige Fahrer hinter sich lassen und sich auch in den folgenden drei hammerharten Runden mit technischen Passagen, Sprüngen, Drops, Rock-Garden und Trails weitere 15 Plätze nach vorn arbeiten. Obwohl die Strecke extrem staubig war und den Sportlern alles abverlangte  konnte sich Jan ebenfalls als einer der jüngsten Teilnehmer behaupten und geschickt sieben Plätze im hochkarätigen Starterfeld gut machen.


----------



## Chr!s (26. Mai 2018)

_*MTB-Wochenende in Emmelshausen*_

Mit dem Schinder(hannes)-MTB Superbike läuten die Emmelshausener jährlich die Marathonsaison ein und wieder einmal hatten sie gutes Wetter gebucht. Schon beim Kids-Race am Samstag lachte den Teilnehmern die Sonne und bis auf einen kurzen Schauer blieben die Langstreckler am Sonntag ebenfalls von Kälte und Nässe verschont. Mit jeweils 10 Startern stellte die MTB-Abteilung der TG Boppard an diesem Wochenende wieder eine starke Truppe und auch die Ergebnisse konnten sich sehen lassen.
So fuhr gleich im ersten Rennen der Kids Jarno Roselt auf seiner Heimstrecke rund ums ZaP den Sieg mit einem 20sekündigen Vorsprung auf Rang 2 bei den 5-7jährigen ein. Sein Bruder Noah kam bei den 8-10jährigen im Folgerennen auf einen guten 6. Platz. Die Strecke für diese Altersklasse beschränkte sich lediglich auf den Schinderhannes-Radweg und einen kurzen Abstecher in den Wald, bevor sie wieder auf gleichem Weg zurück- und einmal über die Wiese im Zielbereich geführt wurde. Eine absolute „Drückerstrecke“ ohne jeglichen technischen Anspruch. Bei den Mädchen in diesem Alter kletterte Mila Volk aus Spay aufs Podest, reichte es für sie doch nach 9:16 Min. für den 3. Platz. Es folgten Lisa Volk (Spay) und Marie Göbel (Nörtershausen) auf den Rängen 5 und 8.
Bei den Jugendlichen (11-12 Jahre) flitzen auf der 6km Einführungsrunde des Marathon Emma Gasthauer (Kettig) und Helena Eiden (Weiler) auf die Plätze 1 und 2 bei den Mädchen. Bei den Jungs kurbelten sich Fabian Göbel (Nörtershausen) und Tim Rosenbach (Spay) auf die Plätze 8 und 9. Auf gleicher Distanz konnte bei den älteren Damen (13 -14 Jahre) auch Alina Volk aus Spay punkten. Für sie sprang nach 16:24 Min. Platz 2 heraus!

Ganz andere Distanzen standen am nächsten Tag im Rahmen des Marathons an. Derer 4 standen zur Wahl: die Funstrecke (24 Km/500 Hm), die Kurzstrecke (42 Km/800 Hm), der Halbmarathon über 69 Km und 1600 Hm sowie die Marathondistanz mit 104 Km und 2500 Hm.
Die Ersten gingen um 09:30 Uhr auf der langen Runde bereits ins Rennen und peilten ihre Rückkehr für die Mittagsstunde an. Christian Volk aus Spay konnte nach frühem Sturz gottlob schadensfrei im Mittelfeld Fuß fassen und schließlich in seiner Altersklasse (Sen1) nach 5:39 Std. auf Rang 21 finishen. Bei den Sen2 war Karl Gasthauer aus Kettig auf der Halbmarathonstrecke unterwegs und hatte sie bereits nach knapp 3 Stunden hinter sich gebracht, was ihm den Top-Ten Platz 7 einbrachte.
Deutlich stärker als in den vergangenen Jahren besetzte die TG diesmal die Kurzstrecke, gingen hier doch gleich 4 Fahrer ins Rennen. Schnellster Vereinsfahrer war dabei Tim Dommershausen aus Boppard, der nach 1:50 Std. auf Rang 4 bei den Junioren ins Ziel kam. Bei den Männern konnten Rouven Pollmann (Rhens) und Sebastian Spitzlay die Plätze 17 und 18 für sich beanspruchen, hingegen Eva Wagner (Koblenz) wieder einmal den 2. Platz bei den Juniorinnen verbuchte.
Auf der kürzesten Strecke war Vollgas angesagt. Für die TG hagelte es dabei 5. Plätze. So kam Noah Pollmann (Rhens) bereits nach 1:07 Std. ins Ziel und landete damit ebenso wie die Geschwister Michelle und Fabienne Eiden (Weiler) in der Mitte der Top Ten. Vanessa Wetzlar (Emmelshausen) komplettierte die Liste auf Rang 6.




_Foto: S. Göbel_

Zeitgleich war die TG auch in Albstadt (BaWü) im Rahmen des MTB-World-Cup vertreten. Während die Profis um ihre Cup-Punkte kämpften, fuhren Jan und Eric Pätzold (Boppard) das sog. Albgold-Classic Jedermannrennen und konnten in der U-15 Klasse die Plätze 29 und 22 belegen. Im gemeinsamen „Generations-Race“ am Folgetag gingen sie mit ihrem Vater Frank ins Renngeschehen und ließen ihn die Beine spüren. Gemeinsam erreichten die „Bad Boys Boppard“, so ihr gewählter Teamname, schließlich Rang 27 im Feld.


----------



## Chr!s (15. Juni 2018)

*Rhenser Bike Wochenende für die TG ein voller Erfolg*

Wieder einmal liegt ein erfolgreiches Rennwochenende hinter den Mountainbikern der TG Boppard! Im Rahmen ihrer Sportwoche um Fronleichnam, bildeten die Radsportwettkämpfe samstags und sonntags den krönenden Abschluss für die Veranstalter des TuS Rhens. Schon beim Mühlenlauf donnerstags erfolgreich vertreten, stellten sich viele TG-Kids dann auch samstags beim Jakobsberg Kids-Race den Herausforderungen der teils technischen Rennkurse um den Rhenser Sportplatz. Als Neuerung gingen noch vor Beginn der ersten Starts, die Klassen U-13 und U-15 auf einen sog. Technikparcours, um die Startaufstellung für ihre späteren Cross-Country-Rennen auszufahren. Anschließend starteten die Kleinsten auf ihre Runden um den See, bei denen Jarno Roselt (Emmelshausen) auf Platz 7 in der Klasse U-9 abschließen konnte. In der U-11 konnte sein Bruder Noah Platz 9 bei den Jungs verbuchen, während in der Damenkategorie Lisa und Mila Volk (Spay), Marie Göbel (Nörtershausen) und Anna Wagner aus Koblenz die Ränge 4, 5, 8 und 9 belegten.
Die U-13 war schon auf der offiziellen Runde unterwegs und hatte damit eine lange Steigung sowie alle technischen Schwierigkeiten in den Abfahrten des Kurses gepachtet. Unter den einzigen beiden Damen im Feld lieferte sich Emma Gasthauer (Kettig) einen erbitterten Zweikampf mit ihrer Konkurrentin, kam letztlich aber nicht mehr an sie heran. Dennoch konnte sie noch weitere männlich Mitstreiter hinter sich lassen. Fabian Göbel (Nörtershausen) und Tim Rosenbach (Spay) erreichten die Ränge 16 und 18.
In der U-15 wurde es spannend, waren doch viele Augen nach seinem läuferischen Sieg beim Mühlenlauf auch diesmal auf Eric Pätzold (Boppard) gerichtet. In der Tat übernahm er in der dritten von 6 Runden die Führung, büßte sie jedoch zu Beginn der letzten wieder ein. Schließlich musste er noch um Platz 2 bangen, konnte diesen jedoch in einem knappen Fotofinish retten.  Sein Bruder Jan überquerte kurz darauf auf Platz 7 die Ziellinie. Bei den Damen bestieg Alina Volk aus Spay das Treppchen auf Rang 3, gefolgt von Clara Wagner aus Koblenz.

Fotos Kids Race

Bereits am nächsten Tag standen wieder einige aus den Reihen der Kids am Start des Rhein-Hunsrück-Marathons, welcher am Rathaus in Rhens gestartet wurde. Kurzfristig hatte der Veranstalter grünes Licht für die Teilnahme der Altersklasse U-15 gegeben, was sich Eric und Jan Pätzold auf der Kurzdistanz über 24 km mit 650 Höhenmetern natürlich nicht nehmen ließen. Die Hitze des Tages forderte ihren Tribut, dass viele Teilnehmer die Zähne zusammenbeißen mussten, um überhaupt das Ziel zu erreichen. Mit Vollgas kamen Eric und Jan auf den Plätzen 3 und 4 ihrer Altersklasse in Rhens wieder an!
Schnellster Vereinsfahrer auf dieser (seiner Heim-) Strecke war erneut Rouven Pollmann (Rhens), welcher nach 1:03 Std. nur 2 Minuten nach dem Gesamtsieger ins Ziel rauschte. In seiner Altersklasse bedeutete dies den 3. Platz. Über Platz 2 bei den Junioren U-19 konnte sich darauffolgend Tim Dommershausen (Boppard) freuen, ebenso Noah Pollmann (Rhens) in der U-17 Kategorie . Michelle Eiden (Weiler) konnte ebenso bei den Juniorinnen U-19 den 2. Rang belegen, gefolgt von Vanessa Wetzlar aus Emmelshausen. Fabienne Eiden (Weiler) erreichte Platz 5 bei den Damen, Patricia Eiden (Weiler) aus unserer Erwachsenen Breitensportgruppe belegte ebenso wie Pierre Pötz (Lutzerath) in der Seniorenkategorie den 12. Rang.
Fast doppelt so viele Höhenmeter waren bereits auf der „Kurz“-Strecke über 38 km zu bewältigen. Hier gingen für die TG Simon Brenner und Sebastian Spitzlay aus Spay ins Rennen und hatten die 1200 Höhenmeter nach 2:10 Std. und 2:37 Std. auf den Rängen 3 und 10 ihrer Altersklassen hinter sich gebracht.
Die Halbmarathondistanz nahm einzig Karl Gasthauer (Kettig) unter die Stollen und finishte über 50 KM mit  1500 Höhenmetern nach starken 2:18 Std. auf Rang 5!
Den Marathon mit 2400 Höhenmetern, verteilt auf 80 KM nahmen Christian Volk (Spay) und Frank Pätzold (Boppard) in Angriff. Trotz idealer Streckenverhältnisse stellte er sich für die beiden kräftezehrender denn je dar, waren zum Vorjahr doch 200 HM sowie die drückende Hitze hinzugekommen. Letztlich kämpften sie sich mit allen Widrigkeiten über die Distanz und brachten die Plätze 39 und 57 ihrer Altersklasse nach Hause.

Fotos Marathon


----------



## Chr!s (1. September 2018)

_*Spannende Läufe beim 4. Sebamed Kidsrace*
Text: F. Pätzold
Fotos: C. Gasthauer_

Nach wochenlanger Vorbereitung war es am Samstag dem 25.08.2018 endlich soweit.
Das vierte Kidsrace im Rahmen des SebaMed Bikeday konnte beginnen.

Nach morgendlichem Regen strahlte die Sonne über den 96 jungen Startern am SebaMed Werksgelände. Erstmalig veranstaltete die TG Boppard einen Qualifikationslauf für die Hauptrennen der Klassen U13 und U15 am Nachmittag. Hier galt es für die Sportler den eigens präparierten Parcours des Einzelzeitfahrens so schnell wie möglich zu überwinden. Im Minutentakt wurden die jungen Nachwuchssportler auf die Strecke gejagt. Entsprechend ihrer Resultate konnten sie sich später in der Startaufstellung zum Cross-Country Rennen einfinden.




Die stark besetzten Altersklassen der U7 und U9 flogen anschließend in unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit über die drei anspruchsvollen 500m Runden um das Werksgelände. Robin Volk (Platz 6) und Jarno Roselt (Platz4) konnten sich bei ihrem Heimrennen einen Platz in der Top 10 sichern.









Ebenfalls strahlende Gesichter gab es am Start des größten Teilnehmerfeldes: der  U11, die sieben Runden absolvieren mussten. Hier hatte die TG gleich vier Eisen im Feuer: Noah Roselt (Platz 11), Mila Volk (Platz 8), Lisa Volk (Platz 7) und Marie Göbel (Platz 5).




Unter tosendem Applaus flitzten die Bambinis mit ihren Laufrädern über die Strecke und machten ihre Eltern ganz schön stolz……!

Schon aufgrund der Eindrücke aus dem Einzelzeitfahren versprach das Rennen der U13 auf einer längeren 0,8km Runde spannend zu werden.  Die drei Favoriten lieferten sich ein erbittertes Kopf an Kopf Rennen, das Jan Mayer (Stahlross Wittlich) vor Louis Matuschack  (RCW Arzheim) und Finn Collin Schau (TV Birkenfeld) für sich entscheiden konnte. Fabian Göbel (TG Boppard) finishte auf dem 12. Platz. 

Bei den Mädchen siegte Katharina Bartsch (VFB Polch) vor Emma Gasthauer (TG Boppard) und Lorin Yöldem-Wolf (RCW Arzheim).




Die U15 Starter  fuhren unter anderem die letzte Schleife um das SebaMed Gebäude des Marathons, jedoch in entgegengesetzter Richtung. Hier war die richtige Taktik gefragt, durch die knackigen Anstiege und die extra angelegten technischen Downhillpassagen  mussten die Sportler in den sieben langen Runden an ihre Grenzen gehen. Vom Start an setzte sich eine Dreiergruppe vom Rest des Feldes ab und lieferte sich zahlreiche Führungswechsel. In der letzten Runde gelang es Eric Pätzold (TG Boppard) sich von der Gruppe abzusetzen und das Rennen vor Lukas Krämer (TV Birkenfeld) und Levin Hübner (SV Darscheid) zu gewinnen. Bei den jungen Damen setzte sich Karla Zacharias (SF Betzdorf) gegen ihre Teamkollegin Leonie Ermert sowie Alina Volk (TG Boppard) durch.




Ohne Stürze und mit nur zwei technischen Defekten während aller Rennen versammelten sich alle im großen Zelt zur Siegerehrung. Wie gewohnt bei der TG wurde jedes Kind aufgerufen und mit einer Urkunde, Medaille bzw. grandiosen Pokalen und einem tollen Überraschungs-Finisher-Paket sowie jeder Menge Jubel belohnt. Eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung.




Alle Kids haben eine tolle Leistung abgeliefert, wir freuen uns auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Chr!s (7. Oktober 2018)

*Cup Bilanzen der Bopparder Mountainbiker
*
Die Mountainbikesaison 2018 ist vorüber, Zeit Bilanz zu ziehen über ein doch recht volles Jahr, gespickt mit vielen Veranstaltungen, die oftmals in eine Gesamtwertung mündeten. In den Jugendklassen ist dabei die Bundesnachwuchssichtung (BNS) die wichtigste Serie, welche auf hochkarätigen Rennkursen für die Altersstufen U-15 und U-17 Maßstäbe setzt. Beim Koblenzer Elias Wagner von der TG Boppard ergab sich darin ein Saisonverlauf, der allenfalls als mäßig zu bezeichnen ist. Geplagt von vielen Defekten und Ausfällen gelang es dem 16-jährigen nicht wirklich sein Potential unter Beweis zu stellen, lediglich bei der letzten Veranstaltung in Wiesenbach passte alles und er konnte mit Platz 9 die Top Ten knacken. Im Gesamtergebnis der Nachwuchssichtung konnte er sich damit noch auf Platz 38 in der U-17 vorarbeiten. In der Klasse U-15 waren bei den 6 Veranstaltungen der BNS auch die Brüder Pätzold aus Boppard unterwegs. Eric landete auf Rang 70, Jan konnte Dank eines hervorragenden Athletiktests auf Platz 48 schließen.

Auf Verbandsebene hatte wiederum Eric die Nase vorn. Im diesjährigen Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup gelang ihm in der U-15 Klasse der Sprung auf Platz 2, er musste sich lediglich Levin Hübner von den Eifel-Ridern Darscheid geschlagen geben. Jan Pätzold folgte auf Platz 6. Ebenfalls in der U-15, jedoch bei den Damen, erreichte Alina Volk aus Spay den 2. Rang im Gesamtcup hinter Marie Dreis (Eifel-Rider). Von der TG Boppard folgte Clara Wagner (Koblenz) auf Rang 5.
In ihrem ersten Jahr als TG Fahrerin verbuchte Emma Gasthauer aus Kettig in der U-13 einen weiteren 2. Platz für die Abteilung Mountainbike und musste sich nur hinter Katharina Bartsch vom Polcher Radsportverein einordnen. Schon auf Platz 4 folgte in dieser Altersklasse Helena Eiden (Weiler) aus der TG. Fabian Göbel (Nörtershausen) und Tim Rosenbach (Spay) belegten in der gleichen Altersklasse bei den Jungs die Plätze 12 und 18 im Gesamtcup.
Mit den Plätzen 11 und 22 sorgten in der U-11m ebenso Noah Roselt (Emmelshausen) und Alexander Rößler (Boppard) für gute Resultate und bei den Damen gab es dazu noch einmal einen Podestplatz zu feiern: Mila Volk aus Spay bestieg den 3. Platz hinter den Konkurrentinnen Sarah Stodden (Herschbroich) und Neele Gerhard aus Daaden. Für die TG folgten ebenfalls noch in den Top Ten: Anna Wagner (Ko), Lisa Volk (Spay) und Marie Göbel (Nörtershsn.) auf den Rängen 5, 6 und 7. Insgesamt setzte sich die Wertung des Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup 2018 aus den Ergebnissen von 11 unterschiedlichen Veranstaltungen zusammen.

Im diesjährigen Viactiv Rhein-Main Cup, zu welchem u.a. Rennen in Darmstadt, Mainz, Wiesbaden und Bauschheim gehörten, konnte zudem Emma Gasthauer in ihrer Altersklasse den Sieg verbuchen!

Ihr Vater Karl war indes nicht untätig, sondern auf den Marathondistanzen unterwegs, welche sich in der Gesamtwertung der SebaMed MTB Series niederschlugen. Mit Platz 4 in der Sen2 Kategorie gelang ihm somit der Schritt aufs erweiterte Podest. Auf Platz 6 in der Elitekategorie konnte ebenfalls Sebastian Spitzlay aus Spay Punkten, gleichfalls noch in den Top Ten: Christian Volk (Spay) mit Rang 9 bei den Sen1.
Ohne Konkurrenz unterwegs waren bei  dieser Serie ebenfalls die TG-Fahrerinnen Philippa Mohr (Bendorf, U-17) und Eva Wagner (Koblenz, U-19), die somit in ihren Altersklassen siegten. Auch diese Cupwertung bezog die Ergebnisse von 11 unterschiedlichen Veranstaltungen ein, darunter u.a. die heimischen Marathons in Rhens, Boppard, Emmels- und Oppenhausen.


----------



## Chr!s (4. Februar 2019)

*Mountainbiker starten mit Podestplätzen in die Saison 2019*
Text und Bilder: F. Pätzold

Am vergangenen Samstag startete die Saison 2019 für die Mountainbiker der Tg Boppard  im Rheinland-Nachwuchs-Cup mit dem Athletiktest in der Olympiahalle in Ludwigshafen. Wie bereits in den letzten Jahren wurden von den jungen Sportlern  sechs Allgemein-atheltische Disziplinen gefordert.  Diese Ergebnisse bilden den Grundbaustein für die Nominierung in den Rheinland-Pfalz-Kader der Altersklassen U11 bis U15.



Marie Göbel startete in ihrem ersten Athletiktest mit einem Sieg in der Klasse weiblich U13 im jüngeren Jahrgang (2008). Unsere Lizenz-Fahrerin Emma Gasthauer konnte trotz ihrer langen Verletzungspause und wenig Vorbereitung  den dritten Platz der Klasse weiblich U13, älterer Jahrgang (2007) erreichen.
Bei den Jungs der U13 konnte Tim Rosenbach trotz starker Konkurrenz im älteren  Jahrgang (2007)einen hervorragenden siebten Platz belegen.
Fabian Göbel (Jahrgang 2006) finishte im größten Starterfeld des Tages in der U15 als zehnter. Der Gesamtsieg der U15 ging mit Tageshöchstpunktzahl souverän an Jan Pätzold (2005).
Beflügelt durch sein Spitzenergebnis bereits zwei Wochen zuvor auf Bundesebene im Baden-Württembergischen Laichingen, konnte er nahtlos an die guten Leistungen anknüpfen. Im tiefen Schnee des Südens waren damals ebenfalls fünf athletische Prüfungen gefordert, die den jungen Lizenzfahren alles abverlangten. Jan konnte die Übungen sorgfältig und kraftvoll durchführen, sodass er auf dem fünften Platz finishte. Eine super Ausgangsposition für die folgenden fünf Bundesliga-Rennen. Sein Bruder Eric, der dieses Jahr bereits in der Altersklasse U17 startet, konnte sich souverän im Mittelfeld der Radsportelite Deutschlands halten und startet von Platz 40, wenn es im April wieder zum ersten Bundesnachwuchs-Sichtungsrennen in den Schwarzwald nach Hausach geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (3. April 2019)

*XC-Finale des Bulls Cup in Boos*

Mit seinem 4. Lauf im beschaulichen Eifelörtchen Boos endete am letzten Märzwochenende der diesjährige Bulls Cup. Im Schnitt zählte die mittlerweile einzig verbliebene Cross-Country Rennserie in Rheinland-Pfalz, welche alle Altersklassen umfasst, bei ihren weiteren Läufen in Adenau, Büchel und Kottenheim Teilnehmerzahlen von ca. 270 Fahrern. Darunter auch Mountainbiker der Marathon-/ XC-Gruppen der TG 1892 e.V. Boppard, wenn auch mit deutlich reduzierter Besetzung. Krankheits- und Verletzungsphasen forderten ihren Tribut.
Doch wieder einmal boten die Rennen neben vielseitigen und anspruchsvollen Kursführungen auch ebenso unterschiedliche Strecken- und Wetterverhältnisse. Startete man in Adenau und Büchel noch bei winterlich kalten und matschigen Voraussetzungen, präsentierten sich Kottenheim und Boos bereits mit weitestgehend trockenen und frühlingshaft warmen Gegebenheiten.

Als Jüngste der TG-Teilnehmer startete Emma Gasthauer in der weiblichen U-13 Klasse auf die verkürzten Rundkurse und duellierte sich mit Freundin Katharina Bartsch vom RSV Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler. Beim Finale in Boos gelang ihr zudem der Tagessieg, dennoch gewann Bartsch nach Punkten der Vorrennen den Gesamtcup und verwies Gasthauer auf Rang 2.



_Tagessieg in Boos für emma (Foto: C. Gasthauer)_

In der äußerst dünn besetzten Hobbyklasse U-17 weiblich ging für die TG in diesem Jahr wieder Vanessa Wetzlar ins Rennen und hatte sich lediglich Lea Meyer vom RSV Daadetal zu stellen. Letztlich kamen sich beide nicht ins Gehege und konnten die jeweiligen Läufe genießen. Wetzlar schloss somit den Gesamtcup ebenfalls auf dem 2. Rang ab.



_Ab geht's, Vanessa! (Foto: Rüb)_

In den Lizenzklassen U-15 und U-17 waren die Brüder Jan und Eric Pätzold unterwegs und versuchten auf die Grundlagen des ersten Auslandstrainingslagers entsprechende Maximalbelastungen aufzusetzen. Verletzungsbedingt blieb Eric letztlich die Teilnahme am Finallauf in Boos verwehrt, wodurch er leider auch aus dem Gesamtergebnis fiel. Hingegen hatte er sich in den Rennen von Büchel und Kottenheim im Mitttelfeld bewegen können.



_Eric in Startaufstellung Kottenheim (Foto: S. Pätzold)_

Jan erreichte in Boos mit Platz 9 die Tages-Top-Ten des 26-köpfigen Starterfelds und belegte im Gesamtklassement Platz 10.



_Einweihung der neuen Trikots in Büchel - mit viel Matsch! (Foto: S. Pätzold)_

Ebenfalls Platz 9 ging in der Sen1/Lizenz sowohl in der Tages- wie auch Gesamtwertung an Christian Volk, der sich zunächst über den vorzeitigen Abbruch seines Rennlaufs seitens des Veranstalters freuen konnte, wäre ihm die  Weiterfahrt doch aufgrund technischen Defekts nicht möglich gewesen. Der Grund des Rennabbruchs war hingegen kein freudiger, war doch ein Teilnehmer schwer gestürzt.

Der Koblenzer Elias Wagner vom Team Fuji-Bikes Rockets hatte innerhalb der Serie lediglich den Lauf in Kottenheim wahrnehmen, dort aber in der gut besetzten U-19 Lizenzklasse einen starken 6. Platz einfahren können.


----------



## Chr!s (3. Juni 2019)

*TG Mountainbiker im Mai, überall vorn mit dabei*
(Bilder: Pätzold/Volk)

Die Wettkampfsaison der Mountainbiker unserer TG 1892 e.V. Boppard ist in vollem Gange. Die Vorbereitungen über die Wintermonate zahlen sich nun aus, wie die Ergebnisse im Mai eindrucksvoll belegen. So stieg man bei den Lizenzfahrern gleich im baden-württembergischen Hausach in die Bundes-Nachwuchssichtung ein, welche samstags einen  Slalom und sonntags das Cross-Country-Rennen als Inhalt hatte. Jan Pätzold (Boppard) hatte sich in seinen beiden Läufen samstags mit Rang 26 unter mehr als 80 Teilnehmern in der U-15 Klasse eine gute Startposition sichern können. Pünktlich zum Start am Sonntagmorgen öffnete jedoch der Himmel seine Schleusen und wusch den Jungs ordentlich die Köpfe. Jan gelang es jedoch, sich auf der ohnehin schon anspruchsvollen Strecke um weitere 3 Plätze zum Vortag zu verbessern, Platz 23.




Die Jüngsten der TG Gruppen fieberten vergangenen Monat dem ersten Kinder- und Jugendrennen in der Region entgegen. Im Rahmen des Schinder(hannes)-Wochenendes in Emmelshausen startete man samstags auf die altbekannten Runden. In der Klasse U-11w erreichte Mila Volk aus Spay über die 6km Distanz den zweiten Podestplatz und in der U-13w gelang diesmal Emma Gasthauer (Kettig) der Sieg.




Schon am nächsten Tag stand sie dazu in Bierstadt beim 1. Lauf zum Viactiv Rhein-Main-Cup am Start und kletterte dort in ihrer Altersklasse ebenfalls aufs Podest, Rang 2. Gleichzeitig wurde der Marathon in Emmelshausen von der TG bevölkert. Neben Trainerschaft und Jugendfahrern nahmen zudem einige unserer Erwachsenen-Breitensportgruppe teil.




Auf der Funstrecke über knapp 30km erreichte Eva Wagner (Koblenz) den 3. Platz bei den Frauen. Dieses Ergebnis wiederholte sie beim 1. Westerwald-Marathon in Eitelborn auf gleicher Distanz. Ihr Bruder Elias (Jun) sowie Karl Gasthauer (Sen2) konnten sich dort auf der 48km Distanz jeweils über Platz 2 in ihrer Altersklasse freuen. Eric Pätzold feierte rund um den Köppel mit Rang 6 auf der Kurzstrecke nach seiner Verletzungspause einen guten Renneinstieg in der Jugend und zeigte in der Woche darauf auch beim heimischen SebaMed Mailauf in Boppard, dass man nicht nur auf dem Rad eine gute Figur abgibt: Sieg für ihn über 2km in 7:26 Min. Über die 5km Distanz erreichte in der Heimatstadt Übungsleiter Tim Dommershausen nach knapp 19Min. in seiner AK den 2. Platz! Auf gleicher Distanz platzierten sich zudem Dominik Knopp (Spay) und Rouven Pollmann (Rhens) auf den Rängen 4 und 6 ihrer AK.


----------



## Chr!s (4. Juli 2019)

*TG Biker beim Jubiläums-Marathon in Rhens*

Seit 20 Jahren bereits veranstaltet der TuS Rhens den Rhein-Hunsrück Marathon durch die heimischen Wälder und Weinberge des Mittelrheintals. Hatte man im Bereich Mountainbike in den Anfangsjahren noch auf ein überschaubares Teilnehmerfeld bei Cross-Countryrennen am Sportplatz gesetzt, zeigte sich wenige Jahre später, dass die breite Masse eher für jene Langdistanzen zu begeistern ist, welche nicht übermäßig anspruchsvolle fahrtechnische Sektionen beinhalten. Zumindest seit 7 Jahren findet man sich jedoch wieder am Sportplatz für den Cross-Country Sport ein, speziell für den Nachwuchs, der am Tag vor dem Marathon seine Rennen austrägt.
Erstmalig in diesem Jahr war Sponsor Canyon dabei Namensgeber, der bereits lange schon für den Marathon seine Fahnen hisst. In den letzten 2 Jahren scheint man jedoch auch bei den Kleinsten seine Kundschaft zu suchen und so gingen beim „Canyon – Young Heroes Race Rhens“ die aufstrebenden Rennfahrer von Bambini bis U-15 auf die bekannten Runden um Teich und Sportplatz im Mühlental.



_Start U-9 _(Foto: Veranstalter)
Die Abteilung Mountainbike der TG Boppard hatte in der U-9 (7 und 8 Jahre) zwei Eisen im Feuer, die auf den 2 Runden durchaus ihren Ansprüchen gerecht wurden. Es siegte Jarno Roselt (Emmelshausen) vor seinem Teamkollegen Lukas Rüdesheim aus Dörth. 
Als einer der Jüngsten erreichte Henri Massing (Halsenbach) Platz 7.



_Sieger U-9, Jarno und Lukas_ (Foto: C. Rüdesheim)

Als Einzige TG-Starterin in der U-11 absolvierte Mila Volk aus Spay im nächsten Lauf bereits 3 Runden mit schwieriger Wiesenabfahrt und landete auf dem 2. Podestplatz!

In der U-13 konnte man zudem einen Sieg verbuchen! Mit Emma Gasthauer (Kettig) dominierte erneut eine TG-Fahrerin die Damenriege.  4 Runden mit einem langen Anstieg waren dort zu absolvieren, die ebenso von Juell Dilk (Mülheim-Kärlich) auf Rang 4, Noah Roselt (Pl. 7) und Marie Göbel (Rg.5) klasse bewältigt wurden.
Einziger TG-Fahrer in der U-15 war diesmal Fabian Göbel, der mit dem tollen 4. Platz abschließen konnte. 



_Fahrer und Betreuer in Rhens, ne tolle Truppe! _(Foto: C. Rüdesheim)

Mitfavorit Jan Pätzold (Boppard) weilte unterdessen im bayrischen Wombach, wo im Rahmen der Deutschen Cross-Country Meisterschaften ein weiterer Lauf der Bundes-Nachwuchssichtung stattfand. Nach einer harten Startphase konnte er sich jedoch wieder im vorderen Drittel des immensen Feldes der U-15 Lizenz behaupten und auf Platz 33 finishen. 



_Uuund links herum... (Foto: S. Pätzold)_

Sein Bruder Eric war leider in der U-17 blockiert, fuhr aber dennoch das Rennen durch und konnte es sogar genießen!



_Eric nimmt die nächste staubtrockene Runde ins Auge _(Foto: S. Pätzold)

Während sonntags in Wombach die Profis den Deutschen Meister ermittelten, startete endlich der Jubiläumsmarathon in Rhens. Insgesamt ging die TG mit 12 Fahrern ins Rennen, die meisten auf der Kurzstrecke über 42 km mit 1200 Hm. Nach knapp 2:15 Std. erreichte Tim Dommershausen (Boppard) als erster Vereinsfahrer wieder das Rathaus in Rhens und verbuchte damit Platz 7 in der Hauptklasse der Männer, gleich gefolgt von Frederik Massing auf Platz 9 bei den Senioren1. Nicht lange ließ Simon Brenner aus Spay danach auf sich warten und landete auf Rang 14 seiner Altersklasse. Mit 2:48 Std. auf der Uhr erreichte Markus Rüdesheim die Ziellinie, im Nacken Frank Eiden (Weiler) auf den Rängen 33 und 21 der jeweiligen AK. Schlag auf Schlag erreichten anschließend Sebastian Spitzlay und Dominik Knopp aus Spay mit den Plätzen 19 und 21 den Zielstrich.
Mit 25 km und nur halb so vielen Höhenmetern schlugen sich auf der Funstrecke Vanessa Wetzlar (Emmelshausen), Alina Volk (Spay), Patricia Eiden und Stephan Göbel aus Nörtershausen. Rang 7 hieß es im Ziel nach 2:02 Std. für Patricia, Rang 8 gab’s für Stephan nach 1:25 Std. Vanessa gelang nach 2:26 Std. mit Platz 3 in ihrer AK der Hüpfer aufs Podest, während Alina leider einen Streckenabzweig verpasst hatte und fortan auf der 42er Distanz unterwegs war.  Pech hatte ebenso Christian Volk (Spay), der auf der Langdistanz (80 Km/ 2200 Hm) bereits nach 20 km einen Schaltungsdefekt erlitt und fortan nur noch 3 Gänge zur Verfügung hatte, ausgerechnet die größten…



_Endlich mal bergab... _(Foto: Veranstalter)
Nach 4:17 Std. beendete er den Kraftakt im Ziel mit Platz 18 in der AK.



_Familie gibt Kraft _(Foto: E. Jedersberger)


----------



## Chr!s (11. August 2019)

*5. SebaMed Kids Race am vierten Augustwochenende
*
Bereits zum 5. Mal veranstaltet die TG Boppard am 24. August ihr Nachwuchs-Mountainbikerennen in Zusammenarbeit und rund um die Seba Pharma in Bad Salzig. Zu diesem kleinen Jubiläum werden wieder Fahrerinnen und Fahrer aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet erwartet, die sich auf den 3 unterschiedlichen Cross-Country Kursen messen möchten. Die 11-14jährigen haben zudem die Möglichkeit, im Vorfeld der eigentlichen Rennen durch einen Sprint über die U-13er Strecke ihre Startposition im späteren Lauf auszufahren. Dieses Einzelzeitfahren startet bereits zum 14:00 Uhr.
Doch auch für die kleinsten Biker im Bambini Rennen um 15:45 Uhr gibt es einen Sprintwettbewerb auf dem Gelände. Ob Laufrad, Roller oder Rutscheauto, hier ist alles erlaubt. Hauptsache muskelbetrieben! Also kommt vorbei und fahrt mit!
Weitere Infos unter: www.sebamedbikeday.de


----------



## Chr!s (29. August 2019)

*5. SebaMed Kids Race mit Teilnehmerrekord!*

Eine Dekade SebaMed Bike Day galt es am vergangenen Wochenende in Bad Salzig zu feiern. 10 Jahre gibt es nun schon den Mountainbikemarathon, zu dem Radsportbegeisterte von nah und fern anreisen. Halb solange existiert zwar bereits das Kinder Rennen am Vortag der Langdistanzen, welches von der Mountainbikeabteilung der TG Boppard ausgerichtet, jedoch auch den Nachwuchs aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet an den Mittelrhein zieht. Dass die Veranstaltung ob ihrer jungen Lenze einen festen Platz im Rennkalender hat, beweisen die diesjährigen Starterzahlen eindrucksvoll. 




114 Teilnehmer bis zum Alter von 13 Jahren gaben sich auf den Cross-Country-Kursen rund ums Gelände der SebaPharma die Ehre, teils auf technisch anspruchsvollem Terrain und bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen. Umso beeindruckender die Resultate:
Nach 3 Runden mit je 0,5 km  in der Klasse der 5- und 6-jährigen Biker, gingen Toni Marner (Fitness Werkstatt Nastätten) und Evelina Lieb vom Kurschat Consulting & Development Racing Team als Sieger durch den Zielbogen und ließen jeweils Maximilian Bock und Philipp Enk bei den Jungs sowie Nina Symons bei den Mädchen hinter sich.
Auf gleicher Route über 4 Runden ging bereits die U-9er Klasse, welche von Beginn an durch Samuel Grünewald angeführt wurde. Ihm dicht auf den Fersen ein Fahrer der TG Boppard, Lukas Rüdesheim aus Dörth. Dieser wurde jedoch auf Abstand gehalten und besann sich schließlich darauf, seinen zweiten Platz gegen den nachfolgenden Jonathan Brenner vom RSV Daadetal abzusichern. Platz 4 ging gleichfalls an die TG, an Jarno Roselt aus Emmelshausen. Henri Massing (Halsenbach) knackte mit Platz 10 ebenfalls noch die Top Ten.
Bei den Mädchen der Altersklasse U-9 siegte Jule Bock vom SV Eintracht Oppenhausen vor Anastasia Lieb (Kurschat Consulting) und Emma Klaschus (RSC Eifelland Mayen).




Für die Altersklasse U-11 kam neben erhöhter Rundenzahl nun ein weiteres knackiges Element zum Tragen: Die Palettenstraße durchs Festzelt! Das Hindernis, welches mit 3 Stufen abschloss, wurde zum Blickfang und brachte manchen Elternteil an den Rand des Herzinfarkts, denn bereits hier wurden Sprünge gezeigt, die selbst Profis vor Neid erblassen ließen. Von Beginn der 7 Runden an kristallisierte sich ein Führungstrio heraus, dessen Reihenfolge bis ins Ziel beibehalten wurde. Vom RV Mannebike gewann Julius Klose den Lauf und verwies Ben Elias Schuhen und Hannes Frisch (beide RSV Daadetal) auf die Plätze. Anders gestaltete sich das Rennen bei den Mädchen. Obwohl Johanna Roden von den Eifelridern des SV Darscheid lange führte, wurde sie zwei Runden vor Schluss durch Chayenne-Blue Schuh von den Radsportfreunden Phönix Riegelsberg geschluckt. Mila Volk von der TG Boppard gelang noch der Sprung auf den 3. Podestplatz.




Bevor nun die nächsten Altersklassen (U-13 und U-15) ins Gelände und auf die Abschlussschleife des SebaMed Bike Day Marathons gehen mussten, hatten die jüngsten Radler ihren Auftritt. Die Bambinis traten mit allerlei Gefährt zum Sprint an. Neben Fahr- und Läufrädchen waren hier auch Roller und Rutscheautos unterwegs. Das Publikum flippte schier aus und feuerte an, wie noch bei keinem der anderen Rennen.







800m und 15Hm, so die Fakten der U-13 XC-Strecke. Kurz aber knackig und bereits aus dem Zeitfahren um 14:00 Uhr bekannt, welches die Startaufstellung für das eigentliche Rennen ergeben hatte. So ging es für die Biker nach einem Startloop über die U-11er Runde in 4 offizielle Runden mit den entsprechenden Schikanen: Giftiger Anstieg, holprige Wiesen, Sprung in der Abfahrt und viele Wechsel entlang des Straßengrabens. Von Beginn an versuchte Elijah Witzack vom RC Bike Mandern das Zepter in die Hand zu nehmen, musste im weiteren Verlauf jedoch seinem hohen Anfangstempo Tribut zollen. Das spätere Siegertrio zog nach und nach vorbei. Während sich Jan Meyer (RSC Stahlross Wittlich) und Torben Buhl (RSV Daadetal) bis aufs Messer duellierten, suchte Niels Kleiber (RSC Stahlross Wittlich) die Konfrontation mit Witzack. Letztlich entschieden 3 Sekunden Abstand über Sieg für Buhl sowie 7 Sekunden über den 3. Platz für Kleiber. Bei den Damen war der Abstand dann schon eindeutiger. Hier ging der Sieg an Nora Wortmann von den RSF Phönix Riegelsberg. Gleich darauf durfte TG-Fahrerin Emma Gasthauer aufs Podest klettern, dahinter Katharina Bartsch vom RSV Sturmvogel Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler. Als weitere Bopparder Fahrerinnen belegten Lisa Volk und Marie Göbel die Plätze 6 und 7 bei den Mädchen; Juell Dilk und Noah Roselt errangen bei den Jungs die Plätze 11 und 16.




















Den Abschluss des Tages bildete das Rennen der U-15, die ebenso wie die jüngere U-13 Klasse ihre Startaufstellung im Zeitfahren ermittelt hatte.



 Auf 7 Runden über 1,1 KM mit 23 HM, mit  zwei zusätzlichen Schleifen zur U-13er Runde, zeigte der spätere Sieger Maurice Bettenhausen (RSV Daadetal) deutliche Überlegenheit und brachte schließlich nahezu 2 Minuten Vorsprung auf seinen Nachfolger Luca Heck vom RSC Prüm nach Hause. Ihm folgte kurz darauf TG-Biker Jan Pätzold, der bei seinem Heimrennen alles gegeben hatte und sogar am Folgetag die Altersklasse im Marathon gewinnen konnte.




Als einzige Dame im Feld verbuchte Lorin Yöndem-Wolf vom RCW Arzheim einen unangefochtenen Sieg. Als weitere TG Fahrer belegten Tim Breitbach und Fabian Göbel die Ränge 12 und 14 in dem starken Fahrerfeld.











Nach kurzer Stärkung im Ziel startete auch umgehend die Siegerehrung mit traditionell reichlich gepackten Finisherpaketen, Medaillen, Urkunden und handgefertigten Pokalen, sodass es zum Schluss wieder einstimmig hieß: Nächstes Jahr wieder!




Bilder von W. Breitbach


----------



## Chr!s (9. September 2019)

*Meisterschaftswochen im Mountainbiken für die TG Boppard*
(Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaft Marathon in Boppard,
Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaft Cross-Country in Pracht,
Schülermeisterschaft und Deutsche Meisterschaften Marathon in Daun)
Fotos: S. Pätzold und C. Gasthauer

Schlag auf Schlag folgten in den vergangenen Wochen die Saisonhöhepunkte für die meisten Mountainbiker im Land, denn es ging um die Meistertitel!
Mehrfach in den Ergebnislisten vertreten, die TG Boppard und der Name Pätzold. Hatte er noch bei der Landesmeisterschaft Marathon durch heimische Gefilde im Rahmen des SebaMed Bike Days das Podest der U-17 mit Rang 4 noch knapp verpasst, so konnte Eric Pätzold bei der rheinland-pfälzischen Meisterschaft Cross-Country im Westerwälder Örtchen Pracht auf Platz 3 klettern.




Sein Vater Frank startete zwei Reihen vor seinem Sohn, jedoch in der Altersklasse Senioren2. Eine Seltenheit, dass beide im gleichen Rennen am Start stehen. Das Ergebnis jedoch beeindruckend, konnte Frank doch in der Altersklasse den 1. Meistertitel für die TG einfahren! 




Von der technisch anspruchsvollen Strecke, deren Schwierigkeit durch einsetzenden Regen noch erhöht wurde, ließen sich die weiteren TG-Fahrer jedoch nicht beeindrucken, doch forderten die Verhältnisse auch Opfer. Während Jan Pätzold mit irreparablem Defekt in der U-15 Kategorie das Rennen aufgeben musste, konnte Elias Wagner in der Juniorenklasse, die ein immenses Tempo zeigte, erneut einen Meistertitel für die TG erringen.




Mit Emma Gasthauer, welche in der U-13 auf den 2. Gesamtplatz fuhr, setzte sich die Erfolgsserie fort. Als erste Rheinland-Pfälzerin in diesem Lauf errang sie entsprechend auch den Meistertitel für 2019. Und damit nicht genug: Bei den Schülermeisterschaften im Rahmen des Vulkanbikemarathons in Daun, in der darauffolgenden Woche, verbuchte sie ebenfalls den Sieg! Auf Rang 3 gelang es dabei Jarno Roselt in der U-9 Klasse das Podest zu besteigen.




Ebenfalls im Rahmen des Vulkanbikemarathons wurden die Deutschen Meisterschaften im Marathon über 100,5 km und 2300Hm ausgetragen.
TG-Fahrer Christian Volk verpasste hierbei jedoch mit Rang 21 nach 4:38 Std. knapp die Top20 in der Sen1 Kategorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (21. September 2019)

*Bundesnachwuchssichtung im Mountainbiken – TG Boppard stößt in die Top 30 vor*

Mit ihrem Finale in Weißenfels (Sachsen-Anhalt) endete vor Kurzem die diesjährige Bundesnachwuchssichtung (BNS) im Mountainbiken. Seit Mitte April pilgerte die Fahrerschaft der U-15 und U-17 Klassen (13-16jährige) zu den unterschiedlichen Veranstaltungsorten in ganz Deutschland, 5 an der Zahl, darunter auch Wombach in Bayern als Austragungsort der Deutschen Cross-Country Meisterschaft. Hingegen brachte das Ergebnis dort in der U-15 Klasse lediglich weitere Punkte für die Gesamtwertung der BNS ein, deren Sieg über den Deutschen Meister Titel unter 15-Jahre entscheiden sollte. Somit blieb es besonders in dieser Altersklasse bis zur finalen Veranstaltung spannend. Mit Jan Pätzold aus Boppard war ebenfalls ein Fahrer der TG Boppard von dieser Regelung betroffen, der in seinem zweiten Jahr in der U-15 Klasse deutlich von seinen Erfahrungen aus 2018 profitieren konnte. So waren ihm bereits die Kurse aus Hausach im Schwarzwald, Gedern (Hessen) und St. Ingbert (Saarland) bekannt und man konnte sich vollends auf Renntaktik und –einteilung fokussieren. Dabei beschränkte sich ein solches Sichtungsrennen nicht nur auf einen Lauf. Bereits samstags wurde in Vorentscheiden die Position in der Startaufstellung für das Cross-Country Rennen am Sonntag ausgefahren. Hierbei hatte das Team um Bundestrainer Thomas Freienstein die gesamte Bandbreite der fahrtechnisch relevanten Facetten im Mountainbikesport abgedeckt und sichtete im Slalom (Dowhill), Geschicklichkeitsfahren (Trial) sowie im Eliminator (Sprint). 



Von Beginn an konnte sich Jan Pätzold in diesem Jahr bei den Top 30 der Teilnehmer etablieren und stieß bereits am ersten Veranstaltungswochenende in Hausach auf Platz 23 vor. Beim Vulkan Race in Gedern verbesserte er sich wiederum um einen Platz, während ihn der Event in Wombach jedoch ein paar Zähler kostete. Auch in St. Ingbert lief es für ihn eher mittelmäßig, doch bewegte er sich immer noch unter den schnellsten 30. Die folgenden 8 Wochen dienten nochmal zum Formaufbau und kleinere Wettkämpfe gaben den Feinschliff, sodass er beim Ausscheidungsfahren in Weißenfels bereits alle Register ziehen konnte. So qualifizierte er sich im Einzelzeitfahren für die anschließenden Heats und schob sich darin sogar bis auf Platz 10 nach vorn. Damit festigte er seine Gesamtposition in der BNS und schloss die Saison schlussendlich mit einem hervorragenden Platz 26 im knapp 80-köpfigen Teilnehmerfeld.


----------



## Chr!s (18. August 2020)

*TG Boppard Biker siegen bei den 8 Stunden von Diez*

Mit einem Paukenschlag eröffneten die Mountainbiker der TG Boppard am vergangenen Samstag ihre coronabedingt verspätete Rennsaison 2020. Schauplatz wurde das 8 Stunden Rennen in Balduinstein (bei Diez an der Lahn), welches mit einem XC-Rundkurs über 3,9 KM und knapp 96 HM pro Runde insbesondere aufgrund der hochsommerlichen Temperaturen kein leichtes Unterfangen wurde. Mit 17 Startern verteilt auf 4 Teams, stellte die TG eine eindrucksvolle Mannschaft, die größtenteils bereits am Abend zuvor ihr Fahrerlager auf dem Hausener Sportplatz, zugleich Start und Ziel, aufschlug. In vorschriftsmäßigem Abstand und unter Beachtung aller infektionsschutzrechtlicher Vorschriften, konnten somit die Vorbereitungen für den Start getroffen werden. 




_Die Teams der TG kurz vorm Startschuss._ Foto: C. Rüdesheim

Mit Glockenschlag 10:00 Uhr wurden alle Startfahrer am Samstag schließlich auf die Strecke geschickt, die je nach Taktik ihre Runde schnellstmöglich absolvierten, um gleich darauf im Fahrerlager mit ihrem nächsten Teamkollegen abzuwechseln. Andere Teams ließen den jeweiligen Fahrer mit ein paar mehr Ründchen erst einmal in Gang kommen und sparten sich dadurch die Wechselzeit. Mit Perfektion übten die Bopparder die Staffelholzübergabe aus, welche mittels leichtem Anfahren des Übergebenden gegen das Hinterrad des Übernehmenden simuliert wurde. Speziell das 6er-Herrenteam, bestehend aus Dominik Knopp, Tim Dommershausen, Rouven und Noah Pollmann sowie Eric und Jan Pätzold ließen von Beginn an den Gashahn offen und gönnten ihren Konkurrenten keine Erholungspause. Selbst als Noah mit technischem Defekt frühzeitig vom Rad und seine Runde laufend beenden musste, kamen die anderen Teams nur schwer in Schlagweite. Letztlich siegten die TG-Herren mit 3 Runden Vorsprung vor dem Team aus Limburg bei 42 Runden in der Summe.

Ebenfalls als 6er Team und über die volle Distanz waren die TG-Kids unterwegs. Besonderheit hier war die Voraussetzung, dass aus jeder Altersklasse ein Fahrer im Team enthalten sein musste. Hanno Schwerin (U-17), Tim Breitbach (U-15), Fabian Göbel (U-15), Juell Dilk (U-15), Hendrik Bibow (U-13) und Lukas Rüdesheim (U-11) hießen die Streitgefährten, welche sich auf die heißen Strecken über die Lahnhöhen, in die staubigen Abfahrten und langen Anstiege wagten. Und dabei ließen sie sich weder durch Magenkrämpfe noch Insektenangriffe aufhalten. Im Ziel schlug ihr Fleiß mit 31 Runden zu Buche und sie konnten sich über Platz 6 freuen!

5 Runden mehr konnten sich die Masters der TG notieren, die zu Viert in die Veranstaltung gegangen waren. Frank Pätzold, Markus Rüdesheim, Stephan Göbel und Lars Bibow zogen emsig ihre Runden und hatten sich mitunter direkte Fights mit ihren Sprösslingen zu liefern, wenn diese wieder einmal von hinten angeschossen kamen. Im Ergebnis sprang der 8. Platz heraus. Als Einzel(team)fahrer Masters war Christian Volk angetreten und kam geschafft aber glücklich auf Rang 7 ins Ziel (34 Rd.).


----------



## Chr!s (16. Februar 2021)

*Vereinsarbeit in Corona Zeiten*

durch den coronabedingten Lockdown ist auch die TG Boppard in ihrer Vereinsarbeit schwer gebeutelt. Zwar ist das Mountainbiken als Outdoor Sportart privat noch realisierbar, hingegen fällt es schwer, nur zu zweit und nicht im Gruppenverband zu trainieren. Um dennoch den Kontakt zu den Mitgliedern nicht zu verlieren, hat die Abteilung Mountainbike im monatlichen Abstand mittlerweile drei Episoden ihrer „Trainingstipps für euch daheim“ auf YouTube veröffentlicht. Zu finden natürlich auch auf der Vereinshomepage. www.tg-boppard.de


----------



## Chr!s (6. Juli 2021)

_1. Vereinsmeisterschaft und internationales MTB-Rennen 

_

Aufgrund der Vielzahl an coronabedingten Verschiebungen und Absagen von Radsportwettkämpfen hatten sich die Verantwortlichen der Mountainbikeabteilung in der TG Boppard dazu entschlossen, im Verlauf des regulären Trainings einen Wettkampf in erster Linie für die Jugendgruppen in Form eines Bergzeitfahrens durchzuführen. Doch auch die älteren Sportler jenseits der 14 Jahre sollten nicht zu kurz kommen. Entsprechend gab es am vergangenen Samstag (19.06.21) gleich 2 Strecken in der Gemarkung Spay zu bewältigen, mit erheblichen Höhenmetern.

120 an der Zahl, die sich im Rennen der Kinder auf 2 Km verteilten. Immerhin eine Durchschnittssteigung von 6%, die sich bei der Strecke der Erwachsenen letztlich auf 15% summierten, da hier nur 800m zwischen Start und Ziel lagen. Die Herausforderungen waren damit bereits hoch gesteckt, weshalb man diesen internen Wettkampf zugleich als Vereinsmeisterschaft deklarierte. Entsprechend nervös fanden sich die jungen Starter nebst Betreuer am Beginn des „Neuen Wegs“ zu Startnummernausgabe und Briefing ein, um sich kurz darauf bereits im Minutentakt in die Pedale zu werfen. 




Mit der Spitzenzeit des Tages von 7:10 Min. sprintete Lukas Rüdesheim zum diesjährigen Vereinsmeistertitel, dicht gefolgt von Oskar Rückgauer und Cordt Weiler.




Mitfavoritin Emma Gasthauer weilte indes in Fumay (Frankreich), wo sie mit dem Landeskader Rheinland-Pfalz am internationalen MTB-Vergleichswettkampf TIJV (Trophae Interregional de Jeunes de Velo) teilnehmen durfte. Nach Absolvieren der Disziplinen Downhill, Trial und eines XCO-Rennens schloss sie das Wochenende auf einem phänomenalen 3. Gesamtplatz bei den Damen ab.




Daheim begaben sich derweil in brütender Mittagshitze die Fahrer ab 15 Jahre in die Tortur den Ellingsweg hinauf. Mit einem deutlichen Vorsprung sicherte sich hier in 4:25 Min. Tim Dommershausen den Titel und verwies Jan Pätzold und Christian Volk auf die Plätze 2 und 3.








Fotos: D. Weiler, C. Liss-Gasthauer, R. Pollmann und L.Volk


Anbei die genauen Platzierungen:

Lukas Rüdesheim    (U-11) – 07:10 Min.
Oskar Rückgauer    (U-11) – 07:26 Min.
Cordt Weiler           (U-11) – 08:28 Min.
Luis Nikolay           (U-13) – 08:50 Min.
Leo Nikolay            (U-09) – 09:08 Min.
Lovis Scherb           (U-11) – 09:09 Min.
Oskar Kleemann     (U-09) – 09:17 Min.
Lisa Volk                (U-15) – 09:23 Min.
Raphael Schulz       (U-11) – 09:31 Min.
Martin Neiser          (U-09) – 10:03 Min.
Willi Weißmann       (U-11) – 10:05 Min.
Niklas Krämer         (U-13) – 10:21 Min.
Sebastian Wirtz      (U-13) – 10:36 Min.
Lukas Kasper          (U-13) – 11:31 Min.
Bruno Schwerin      (U-13) – 11:49 Min.
1. Tim Dommershausen        (MHK) – 04:25 Min.
2. Jan Pätzold                     (U-17) – 04:56 Min.
3. Christian Volk                  (Sen2) – 05:12 Min.
4. Eric Pätzold                     (U-19) – 05:27 Min.
5. Frank Pätzold                  (Sen2) – 06:26 Min.
6. Markus Rüdesheim           (Sen2) – 06:34 Min.
7. Noah Pulvermacher          (U-17) – 06:59 Min.
8. Hanno Schwerin               (U-17) – 07:28 Min.
9. Sebastian Spitzlay            (MHK)


----------



## Chr!s (17. Juli 2021)




----------



## Chr!s (30. August 2021)

*Mountainbike Meisterschaft Rheinland-Pfalz (XCO) – TG Boppard durchweg auf dem Podest*

Die Sommerferien in Rheinland-Pfalz sind zu Ende gegangen und wer sie im Bereich Mountainbike ausgiebig als Trainingszeitraum zu nutzen wusste, hatte am vergangen Sonntag in Mainz eine gute Chance, um den diesjährigen Landesmeistertitel zu fechten. In der Nähe des ZDF-Geländes am Marienborner Bergweg hatte der MRSV Mainz einen Parcours angelegt, der zwar mangels seiner Höhenmeter eher einem Cross-Rennen, als einem Mountainbike-Kurs glich. Insbesondere die Palettenhindernisse und die vielen schnellen Wechsel innerhalb der Streckenführung, erforderten eine starke Antritts- und Leidensfähigkeit über die 2km Wiesenrunde. (30 Hm)

Auch 4 TG-Biker hatten sich in die Meisterschaft eingeschrieben und verbuchten allesamt vorderste Plätze! Den Auftakt machte Lukas Rüdesheim, der in seinem allerersten Lizenzrennen über 17:22 Min. ein 25-köpfiges Starterfeld hinter sich lassen konnte und sich lediglich Max Chelius vom RSV Pirmasens beugen musste. Somit hieß es schon am Vormittag für die TG: Vizemeistertitel in der Klasse U-11!




Auch in der weiblichen U-15 Klasse hatte die TG mit Emma Gasthauer ein heißes Eisen im Feuer, deren Vorbereitung während der Sommerferien u.a. den Sieg beim Kirmesrennen in Hirzweiler (Saarland) hervorbrachte und ihren Höhepunkt in der Teilnahme beim international stark besetzten Swiss Profix Bike Cup in Basel fand. Auch in Mainz konnte sie nun überzeugen und kletterte nach 40 Min. Renndauer ebenfalls als Vizemeisterin aufs Podest!




Die älteren Klassen wurden in einem gemeinsamen Rennen auf die Strecke geschickt. So standen erneut die Brüder Eric und Jan Pätzold als Konkurrenten nebeneinander und schenkten sich in der folgenden Stunde nicht die kleinste Erholungsmöglichkeit. Nach 8 Runden auf dem durch Regenfälle zwischenzeitlich rutschig gewordenen Kurs, erreichte Jan in der U-17 Klasse Platz 6, Eric bei den Männern (U-40) Rang 15. Für ihn sprang damit als Dritter im Bunde der TG der Vizemeistertitel Rheinland-Pfalz in der Altersklasse U-19 heraus. Jan erreichte mit seinem Ergebnis zugleich Rang 3 in der Landesmeisterschaft (U-17).


----------



## Chr!s (30. Oktober 2021)

Rhein-Main-Cup Finale der Mountainbiker​Am Wochenende (09./10.10.) ging eine der coronabedingt wenigen Rennserien im Olympischen Cross – Country zu Ende. Der hessische Rhein – Main Cup mit seinen vier Läufen in Mainz, Bauschheim, Darmstadt und Wiesbaden, stellte für viele noch einmal einen echten SaisonAbschluss dar. Oder für manch einen in den jüngeren Klassen überhaupt erst einmal den Einstieg in die Wettkampfsaison, waren die Kids – Rennen in diesem Jahr doch mehr als dünn gesät.  
So startete Lukas Rüdesheim erstmalig in der Klasse U – 11 Lizenz und konnte seine Rennfreude richtig ausleben. Nach einem gelungenen Auftakt mit Rang 2 in Mainz folgten zwei Drittplatzierungen in Bauschheim und Darmstadt. Mit dem vierten Platz im Finale gelang ihm letztlich ein hervorragender zweiter Rang im Gesamtcup.
Zu einem regelrechten Krimi entwickelte sich der Cup in der U – 15 Lizenzklasse bei Emma Gasthauer. Über alle vorigen Veranstaltungen hatte sie sich bereits mit der Mainzerin Lana Streit ein Duell in Augenhöhe geliefert und startete mit einem kleinen punktemäßigen Vorsprung ins Finale. Letztlich gelang es der Mainzerin nur mit Hilfe der männlichen TeamKollegen in Wiesbaden den FinalSieg zu verbuchen, zog damit punktgleich mit Emma und laut Regelwerk auf Platz 1 im Gesamtcup.
Kontinuierlich unter den Top Ten war ebenso Jan Pätzold in der U-17 Lizenz unterwegs, im Gesamtergebnis verbuchte er Platz 5.


----------



## Chr!s (30. Oktober 2021)

*Ergebnisse der Nachwuchs Bundesliga XCO*

Unlängst fand in Wombach (Bayern) die diesjährige Nachwuchsbundesliga (NWS) im olympischen Cross-Country (XCO) ihr Finale. In zwei Läufen, davon ein Slalom, wurden zudem mit dem Gesamtergebnis die Deutschen Meister in den jew. Klassen gekürt.
Für die Abteilung Mountainbike der  TG 1892 e.V. Boppard hatten sich über die Saison Emma Gasthauer (U-15) sowie Jan Pätzold (U-17) im bundesweiten Vergleich gezeigt und die jeweiligen Herausforderungen in Hausach, Weißenfels, Gedern und Wombach angenommen. Neben den obligatorischen sonntäglichen XCO Rennen, fanden an den Rennwochenenden tags zuvor dazu die Ermittlungen der Startpositionen über die Disziplinen Slalom, Short Track oder ein Einzelzeitfahren statt.
In erwartungsgemäß starken Fahrerfeldern zeigten die Bopparder Biker absolut solide Leistungen. Direkt zum Auftakt konnte sich Gasthauer unter den Top Ten einreihen, erhielt jedoch bei der zweiten Veranstaltung einen Dämpfer, als ein Start beim XCO-Rennen in Weißenfels nach erlittener Verletzung im Short-Track nicht mehr möglich war. Dennoch kämpfte sie sich in den beiden folgenden Veranstaltungen weiter durch und konnte letztlich auf Platz 11 im Gesamtergebnis schließen.




Der Short-Track in Weißenfels stellte für Jan Pätzold mit Rang 26 sein diesjähriges Top-Ergebnis in der NWS dar. In Wombach zwar in den 30er Rängen unterwegs, war das Finale jedoch das für ihn härteste Rennen der Serie und führte in der Summe auf den Gesamtplatz 54 in der überaus starken Bundesjugend.




Für beide Bopparder Athleten heißt es in der kommenden Saison die nächste Altersklasse anzugehen!


----------



## Chr!s (4. Mai 2022)

_Trainingslager am Ort - Ostern 2022_

Nach langer Durststrecke wurde es endlich wieder möglich: Die Durchführung eines Trainingslagers, für welches die TG Boppard (MTB-Abt.) die Osterferien zu nutzen wusste. Für alle Daheimgebliebenen bot der Verein nahezu täglich ein sportliches Angebot, was nicht nur den spezifischen Radsport beinhaltete, sondern den ganzen Körper gleichermaßen beanspruchen sollte.
So wurde gleich mit einer Tour durch den Klettersteig von Boppard gestartet, bei der auch Eltern und Geschwister unserer Fahrer mitkommen durften.













Weiter ging es mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs für alle Altersklassen. Neben diversen Grundtechniken gab es auch speziellere Fertigkeiten wie den Bunny Hop zu erlernen









Die folgende Tour fand ausschließlich auf Asphalt statt. Grundlagenausdauer in Reinform und bei bestem Wetter









Die allgemeine Athletik fand ihren Platz im Trainingslager in Form einer Laufeinheit mit Parcourselementen. Erstaunlich, was ein Ort doch alles an Hindernissen zu bieten hat…

























Zu einer Orientierungsfahrt besonderer Art lud man in der nächsten spannenden Trainingseinheit. Hierbei konnte man sich nicht auf sein Navi verlassen, denn man hatte Hinweisen zu folgen, die entweder als kleine Malereien oder Rätsel versteckt waren oder per Foto übermittelt wurden. Nur wer die Umgebung wie seine Westentasche kannte, fand zum nächsten Wegpunkt und damit zum nächsten Hinweis.





















Ein weiteres Kletterhighlight durfte natürlich wie in unseren früheren Trainingslagern nicht fehlen: Der Kletterpark in Sayn!









Bei den beiden regulären Samstagstrainings, welche ebenso in diesen Zeitraum fielen und welche entsprechend ins Trainingslager integriert wurden, bot der Verein u.a. noch einen Workshop für grundlegende Pflege- und Reparaturarbeiten am Rand an. Neue Einblicke für die Kids, die nun selbst Hand anlegen und Papa auf die Couch schicken können.


----------



## Chr!s (22. Juni 2022)

*Heiß auf Marathon…*

waren am vergangenen Wochenende wieder mehrere Mountainbiker der TG Boppard, die sich die Rhenser Traditionsveranstaltung als Hitzeschlacht auserkoren hatten. Zum Start der Langstrecke herrschten morgens um 09:00 Uhr bereits 26° und dennoch ging man mit kühlem Kopf und schnellen Beinen ins Gelände. Insbesondere die Freiflächen sowie die sonnenverwöhnten Weinlagen im Bopparder Hamm setzten den Fahrern zu und auch die schattigen Waldbereiche zehrten mit ihren Steigungsprozenten kräftemäßig. Auf der Funstrecke über 25km und 650Hm landeten mit Karl Gasthauer und Dominik Knopp gleich 2 Fahrer der TG auf dem Podest, jeweils auf Rang 3 ihrer Altersklasse. Den Überraschungserfolg überhaupt konnte die erst 14-jährige Emma Gasthauer auf gleicher Distanz verbuchen, die nach knapp 71 Minuten als allererste Dame am Rhenser Rathaus über die Ziellinie fuhr. Dabei hatte sie noch die Rennbelastung des Laufs der Nachwuchsbundesliga in Bad Salzdetfurth vom Vortag in den Knochen, bei der sie nebenbei erwähnt in der U-17 Klasse auf einen starken 10. Platz fahren konnte. In Rhens sprang mit ihrem Resultat gleichzeitig der Titel der Rheinland und Rheinland-Pfalz-Meisterin im Marathon heraus, hatten die entsprechenden Verbände doch im Rahmen dieser Veranstaltung gleichzeitig die Meisterschaften im MTB-Marathon ausgetragen.  
Mit Defekt weit zurückgeworfen und erst nach Komplettradwechsel wieder auf die Langdistanz (82km, 2200 Hm) zurückgekehrt, erreichte Christian Volk letztlich ebenfalls glücklich das Ziel. In der Landesmeisterschaft bedeutete dies für ihn Rang 5 in der Altersklasse.





_Karl, Emma, Dominik und Christian im Ziel_ (Foto: C. Liss-Gasthauer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (29. August 2022)

_*6. Sebamed Kidsrace*_

Im Rahmen des 11. Sebamed Bikedays am Sonntag, fand am Vortag das mittlerweile 6. Sebamed Kidsrace der TG 1892 Boppard e.V. statt. Nach der zweijährigen Coronapause ging es für die Nachwuchs-Racer endlich wieder rund um das Werksgelände der Seba Pharma GmbH in Bad Salzig.




Von Bambinis bis Teenager der Altersklasse U15 waren entsprechend anspruchsvolle Strecken um den Firmensitz perfekt präpariert worden.




Mit den vielen helfenden Händen aus Reihen der TG Mountainbike-Abteilung und deren Freunde und Familien hat das Orga-Team es geschafft, 78 Kinder zum Strahlen zu bringen, denn alle Teilnehmer wurden mit Urkunden, Medaillen und altersentsprechendem Finisher-Beutel für ihren Einsatz im Rennen geehrt.




Eine rundum tolle Veranstaltung für den Nachwuchs. Die Mountainbike-Abteilung der TG Boppard hat die Förderung in der Coronazeit gut meistern können. Wer genauere Infos zum Trainingsablauf haben möchte: www.tg-boppard.de

(Bilder und Bericht: S. Pätzold)


----------



## Chr!s (4. Oktober 2022)

*Bilanz der Cup-Fahrer*

Und schon befinden wir uns bereits im Herbst und damit schon am Ende der diesjährigen Mountainbike-Saison. Die deutlich gestiegene Zahl an Wettkampfangeboten im Vergleich zu den letzten beiden Corona-Jahren konnte jedoch in 2022 nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass sich insbesondere im Nachwuchsbereich noch viele Veranstalter deutlich zurückgehalten haben. Vielerorts wurden zwar für die Erwachsenen Rennläufe angeboten, die Kids jedoch schauten in die Röhre. Einzig professionellere und auch auf den Leistungssport ausgelegte Serien ließen sich nicht lumpen, dazu zählt in erster Linie die Nachwuchssichtung im Rahmen der MTB-Bundesliga für die Altersklassen U-15 und U-17 (13-16 Jahre). Für die TG Boppard startete bei allen 8 Läufen in diesem Jahr Emma Gasthauer aus Kettig (1. Jahr U-17). Trotz längerer verletzungsbedingter Zwangspause konnte sie sich von Beginn an immer wieder an die Top Ten des bundesweiten Feldes heranarbeiten und überzeugte im weiteren Verlauf mit stetig steigenden Resultaten. Insbesondere in den Geschicklichkeitsprüfungen, welche am Vortag der eigentlichen Cross-Countryrennen ausgetragen wurden, wusste sie zu überzeugen. Neben den Plätzen 9 und 6 in Bad Tabarz und Weissenfels, sprang letztlich sogar Podestplatz 3 in Wetter beim Trial heraus. Und auch im Hauptrennen konnte sie in Bad Salzdetfurth die Top Ten knacken. In der Gesamtwertung schließt sie demnach auf dem hervorragenden 11. Platz im bundesweiten Vergleich von 42 Fahrerinnen.
Doch damit nicht genug, avancierte sie doch ebenso im Vereinsrevier rund um Boppard zur Seriensiegerin der Damenklasse auf den Kurzstrecken der Marathons in Rhens, Bad Salzig und Oppenhausen.
Und da sich zwischendrin noch das ein oder andere freie Wochenende fand, nahm man ebenso den Rhein-Main-Cup noch unter die Stollen. Hier wurde aufgrund einer Terminkollision mit der Bundesliga lediglich 1 Rennen versäumt, was punktemäßig jedoch nicht mehr ins Gewicht fiel. Auch in diesem Cup konnte Emma für sich den Gesamtsieg verbuchen.




Gleichfalls im Rahmen des Rhein-Main-Cup zeigte sich Nachwuchsfahrer Lukas Rüdesheim (U-13), der letztlich auf dem passablen 8. Gesamtrang abschloss.




Dem internationalen Vergleich stellte sich in diesem Jahr erneut Jan Pätzold (U-19) beim 3 Nations Cup in Wijster, Sittard und Huffalize. Bei starker Konkurrenz und schwierigen Strecken konnte er dennoch den respektablen 71. Gesamtrang einfahren.


----------

